# Leviathan's getting Huge!!



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

hello all and welcome!

this is my new journal to document all aspects of my training and diet to bring about as much quality mass to my frame as possible, i have been doing my own thing for the past 4/5 years and feel i have come as far as i could by myself so have enlisted the help of Dave Crosland aka @Therealbigbear so i know i will be in safe hands

Out of respect to Dave, as i will be paying for the diet and training advise that he gives to his other clients, i will be keeping things brief as not to give too much away,but will put as much down as i can to keep things interesting

to start things off, i will be using a 4 on 1 off split comprising of

chest/tri

hams/back

shoulders/calfs

quads/bis

there is a bit more frequency than i am used to, but he is the boss and thats what i will be doing from the get go, and if things need to be changed around we will swap things about.

diet will be clean foods including the usual lean protein sources, clean carbs, and plenty of veggies

supps will include whey, fish oils, glutamine, vit c, zinc, multi vit

and this time round i will be using AAS to help me in my mission, wont go into dosages but will be based sust and deca and dbol, with aromasin as my ai hcg on cycle and the standard pct of clomid and nolva for as and when the time comes

hope to have as many of you along for the ride.

will be kicking things off on monday, but till then here are my starting pics

im 6ft 1, around 15 and 1/2stone but will put my official starting weight up on monday



thats all for now


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

All the best matey, I'm subbed in for the read!! :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> All the best matey, I'm subbed in for the read!! :thumbup1:


cheers mate! good to have you on board :thumb:


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

You have some good quality size on you mate with a good build- ALL THE BEST OF LUCK!!  )


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Time to build a monster


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Time to build a monster


Let's do this!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed mate, all the best on this!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Subbed mate, all the best on this!


Cheers mate, expecting big things from this!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers mate, expecting big things from this!


You'll get them mate, that's for sure.

I would jab today or tomorrow if it were me though, then if you're starting properly Monday that gives any first time pip chance to go.

Can you tell us what kind of calories you'll be starting on? I know you're a postie so I imagine the standard 3500-4000 wont even touch the sides?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You'll get them mate, that's for sure.
> 
> I would jab today or tomorrow if it were me though, then if you're starting properly Monday that gives any first time pip chance to go.
> 
> Can you tell us what kind of calories you'll be starting on? I know you're a postie so I imagine the standard 3500-4000 wont even touch the sides?


I haven't worked it out fully yet but I think it's a touch under 4000 to start with but will see if we need to up it after a week which I recon I will have to but we shall see.

Was thinking about it, haven't got my deca yet although it should be with me tomoz. Have everything else here though, just would rather do it in one jab rather than 2

I'm not looking forward to the pip lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> I haven't worked it out fully yet but I think it's a touch under 4000 to start with but will see if we need to up it after a week which I recon I will have to but we shall see.
> 
> Was thinking about it, haven't got my deca yet although it should be with me tomoz. Have everything else here though, just would rather do it in one jab rather than 2
> 
> I'm not looking forward to the pip lol


You might be ok mate, I don't get bad pip that often tbh, think some people are just more prone to it or something. Getting the mrs to do it for you or flying solo?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You might be ok mate, I don't get bad pip that often tbh, think some people are just more prone to it or something. Getting the mrs to do it for you or flying solo?


Will just come down to technique at the end of the day, plus I'd like to think I have a steady hand. I was gonna ask her to help with it but she is still not 100% happy with me using aas but there's not a lot she can do about it :devil2:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Will just come down to technique at the end of the day, plus I'd like to think I have a steady hand. I was gonna ask her to help with it but she is still not 100% happy with me using aas but there's not a lot she can do about it :devil2:


It really is a piece of p1ss mate you'll laugh at how easy it is once you've done it.

Going quads or glutes?

I'd like to think I have a steady hand but jabbing with clen in my system is a fvcking ballache


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> It really is a piece of p1ss mate you'll laugh at how easy it is once you've done it.
> 
> Going quads or glutes?
> 
> I'd like to think I have a steady hand but jabbing with clen in my system is a fvcking ballache


Well of all the horror stories I hear about people when they jab their quads compared to glutes, if its not too much of a struggle I was go an go for glutes, may even give the ventrogluteal site a go for ease of things, apparently it's the least painful site to jab that can hold quite a volume of oil


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I only ever use glutes and delts mate. I jab the upper outer quarter of the ass cheek :lol: if that makes sense?

Used to jab with greens, now do it with blues, not much difference tbh, except greens let you push the plunger down a bit quicker and easier.

Try get the screw top barrels if possible, as there is no chance the pin will come away from the barrel no matter how much pressure you use.

Apart from that, its time to spread your wings and fly the nest. Looking like this


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Quads are a piece of **** mate you'll have no bother just take it slow punching the needle in if you even close to a nerve you'll get a twitch so take out and move the site


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok so getting my round this new diet and routine I thought I'd start updating 

Was a little pushed for time today as myself and the go had a meeting with a mortgage advisor so that took a little chunk out of my morning, luckily there was enough time to have breakfast, have the meeting then get my next meal in and start prepping the rest of today's food for the day before I got to the gym..seeing as it was quite late afternoon it was rather quiet so was able to get on all pieces of equip without any wait

Shoulders and calfs today

*shoulders*

Started with seated BNP on the smith machine - 2 warmup sets, then 3 working sets ramping the weight up followed by one heavy set to failure, then one moderate set to failure to finish the exercise off,

Lat raises - 3 working sets ramping the weight up, followed by one heavy set to failure, then again one moderate set to failure.

Rear DB FLYS - again 3 work sets ramping the weight each time, followed by the two failure sets of heavy and moderate

*calfs*

A lot more volume for calfs than I'm used to so I thought this was going to be interesting,

Standing calf raises,

2 warmup sets, followed by 4 sets ramping the weight each time, finishing with one heavy set to failure, and two moderate sets to failure

Finished the day with some ab work, surprised I was in and and out within an hour, as I was taking a little longer rest periods between sets

Now I have to make some meals for tomoz and will be off to bed

Ps...finally have all bits and bobs for my cycle so will be having my first jab at the weekend, bit nervous and excited at the same time so hope all goes well with it lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today was quads and biceps

Have never really split legs before so this new routine dave has given me a new way of looking at things!

*squats*

Started with a couple of light warm ups, followed by 4 working sets, ramping the weight each time to 1 heavy set to failure, then one moderate set to failure with a lower weight but higher reps

*leg extension *

Now with my quads all nice and warmed up from squats, I moved on to seated leg extensions that consisted of 3 working sets, ramping the weight up each time, to the 3rd set being heavy and to failure, followed by one set to failure with a lower weight but higher reps

*leg press*

Last leg exercise was the leg press, like the leg extension, I did 4working sets in total with the first 3 ramping the weight for one heavy set to failure, and one last set to failure but with a lower weight and higher reps

*standing barbell curl*

Only one exercise for the bis, started with an empty bar for a warmup set, followed by 5 working sets in total, with the first 4 ramping the weight each time to one heavy set to failure, then one set to failure with a moderate weight

Was meant to finish with some ab work but time was getting on so had to get home to prep my meals for tomoz

From today's workout, I def need some more practise with squats, it's been we'll over a year since I have done them so I felt like I have lost the groove! Also I was quite worried about the curls at the end, I have been rehabilitating a forearm brachiradialis pain for the last month but what ever I have been doing must be doing the trick as I was able to do the curls with little to no bother, plus bb rows aren't hurting so much :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best of luck with this Dan.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Where you jabbing then mate???

Got to be glutes


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Best of luck with this Dan.


Cheers Ming! I'm hoping for big things


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Where you jabbing then mate???
> 
> Got to be glutes


Either glutes if I can reach lol, if not the ventrogluteal site, seems to be a pretty straight forward site


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Had a nice day off from the gym today, but everything else was all systems go, since 5am this morning I'm finally getting to sit down for half hour before I have to go bed so I can get up and do it all again.

Still managed to do a load of washing, and have my meals prepped for tomoz so happy about that.

Got chest and tris after work, and it also happens to be jab day :devil2: actually make that my first jab of the cycle, was gonna do it today as I thought I had the house to myself, but everyone seemed to turn up at once, so will have to be tomoz

Now to enjoy what's rest of my evening haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good luck today mate... try not to hit a bone... :devil2:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest and tris*

Managed to get done with work at a reasonable time so got to the gym nice and early, wasn't too busy considering it was the weekend, think most people must go to LA fitness or The leisure centre, no complaints from me lol

*flat DB press*

Started off with a couple light warmups then proceeded with 4 working sets, the first three sets I ramped the weight up to fail on 3rd set at a high weight, then dropped it for the last set to go to failure with higher reps.

Next was *flat DB flys*

Only had one warm up set for this, followed by 3 working sets ramping the weight up to fail on the last heavy set, then for the last set I used a lighter weight to fail on higher reps

Last exercise for chest was *inc DB press*

Had no warmups for this, went straight into 3 working sets, ramping the weight up and going to failure with a heavy weight, and low reps, followed by one last set of a lighter weight and higher reps

That was chest out the way, I felt quite strong with the exercises, ESP the flat DB press, I had underestimated the working weight of the heavy failure set, I used the 30's but had to up it to the 35's recon i might have been able to do the 37.5s (if we have any, not been at the gym that long) so will look forward to the next session to try them out

Moving on to tris, had two exercises,

*skull crushers*

Started off with one warm up set, then did 3 sets ramping the weight to a heavy set to failure, then one last set to failure with a lighter weight and higher weight

Then for the last exercise is did *straight bar push downs*

No warm up needed for these, so was straight into 3 sets, ramping the weight to fail for one heavy set, then dropping the weight for one last set to failure but for a higher amount of reps

Finished the session off with some ab work, which comprised of decline crunches, first time I have done these and felt like my stomach was on fire haha, will def add them in again at some point


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good luck today mate... try not to hit a bone... :devil2:


Cheers for the comforting words pal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers for the comforting words pal


My pleasure. You got it in you yet?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> My pleasure. You got it in you yet?


Nah not yet, just got out the shower so hopefully won't be too long


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Nah not yet, just got out the shower so hopefully won't be too long


Do it pussy :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yaaaaawn

Get it done DanMundy

Or ill come round and do it for ya


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Do it pussy :lol:





ash1981 said:


> Yaaaaawn
> 
> Get it done DanMundy
> 
> Or ill come round and do it for ya


Sorry to disappoint lads but had a bit of an issue earlier, as soon as I was ready to go my step mum came in, so put it on hold whilst I made my meals for tomoz,followed by my sister then brother, then my dad, so as I was waiting for everyone to depart time wa getting on and the gf txt to see where I was, finally got it all set up but got in a flap as I thought I left the end of the barrel exposed for too long I between changing pins so got in a panic it was gonna get contaminated, wasted 3ml of oil too  just felt too rushed etc, I anyone has any tips to help it go a bit more smoothly I'm all ears


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Sorry to disappoint lads but had a bit of an issue earlier, as soon as I was ready to go my step mum came in, so put it on hold whilst I made my meals for tomoz,followed by my sister then brother, then my dad, so as I was waiting for everyone to depart time wa getting on and the gf txt to see where I was, finally got it all set up but got in a flap as I thought I left the end of the barrel exposed for too long I between changing pins so got in a panic it was gonna get contaminated, wasted 3ml of oil too  just felt too rushed etc, I anyone has any tips to help it go a bit more smoothly I'm all ears


Lock yourself in the bathroom bud.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Lock yourself in the bathroom bud.


No lock on the door so waited till everyone went out, but by that time I had told my misses I was on my way so was just rushing about, gonna have another crack at it tomoz when I'm home and not in such a mad dash


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You wasted the goods too??? mg:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You wasted the goods too??? mg:


I did, wasn't sure what to do with it, as the end of the barrel was exposed for too long, well I thought it was, feel like a bit of a knob lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You'll be right

Just bang it in next time


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You'll be right
> 
> Just bang it in next time





onthebuild said:


> Lock yourself in the bathroom bud.


The deed is done lads! Had an empty house, well bar my step bro who locks himself away, but everyone else was out so I thought I'd try again, was so surprised I didn't even feel the needle going in, we'll till I pushed a bit too far and hit a nerve, made me jump a bit, but pulled out and swapped the pins and went a little to the left of the original point, still went in with no pain, gear went in smooth, no stings or anything, even think I managed to keep shaking to a minimum!

Will be less worried come this time next week


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I can guarantee from now on you'll be looking forward to jab days :devil2:

Also, subbed!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I can guarantee from now on you'll be looking forward to jab days :devil2:
> 
> Also, subbed!


Cheers mate, made a right mess of it yesterday so wanted to redeem myself today!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I chased myself around the bathroom for 30 mins my first jab lol, I find quads the easiest sat on a bed and just plonk it in on the side lol!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I chased myself around the bathroom for 30 mins my first jab lol, I find quads the easiest sat on a bed and just plonk it in on the side lol!


Might give the quads ago next


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea quads easy but fck me the pip that I had from quads first time was too much

Butt cheek everytime for me now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea quads easy but fck me the pip that I had from quads first time was too much
> 
> Butt cheek everytime for me now


Tbf I see a lot of posts about people getting horrible quad pip so may try to go for glutes before hitting them, have to just wait and see


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Right, finally took longer than planned but have my meals prepped for tomoz, so I can finally get to bed! Was meant to get to the gym today but was unable to so will be doing back and hams tomorrow, so looking forward to that, even more so now I'm 'one of dem dirty roiders :devil2:  ' been about 2 hours since I jabbed, so far so good but I guess the morning will give me a better idea of how bad the pip (if any, which I'm sure there will be) is gonna be

Night all :yawn: zzzzzz


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In.

Dirty juicer


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams/back*

Evening all, today I was up the gym for my hams and back workout.

Went as follows

started off with *SLDL* well what I thought were these but on later inspection of tech vids on YouTube I think I was doing more Romanian dead lifts, so will rectify this for the next session, so started off with a couple of light warms ups of 60 and 70kg for high reps then did 3 working sets ramping the weight up to 90kg then completed one heavy set off 100kg to low rep failure, then one last set of 70kg to failure for higher reps

Moving on to *bent over rows*

Again, started with a couple of light warm up sets of 'bar only' and 30kg for high reps, followed by 3 work sets ramping the weight to 70kg for low reps, before going for a low rep failure set of 77.5kg to beat my last session of 75, but was able to do more, so added one more low rep failure set of 80kg, like the chest workout the other day, I recon I could have got more reps with the pervious set if I had just gone with 80, maybe a bit more, after that I did one last high rep failure set of 75kg

After the rows I moved onto *lat pull downs*, I just about get a good stretch on this as my arms are a bit too long, for both stations lol although one of the cables sits a bit higher on one of them, so will use it from now on, @Therealbigbear suggested I cut my hands off haha, but I don't think drastic measures are called for just yet 

No warm up needed so proceeded with 3 work sets ramping the weight up to from 45 to 55kg, which was 5 kg extra on each plate from last week, to one low rep failure set of 70kg, and one last set of high reps to failure using 55kg

Lastly we have *rack pulls*

Have wanted to do these for ages, so is nice to be In a gym set up for it, my last one only had a squat rack and the safety bars were too high, my new gym has a couple of power cages so I'm able to set them up properly 

One 60kg warm up set was done first followed by 3 working sets ramped up to 115kg, then finished with a low rep failure set of 125kg, (had to use the straps for this one, up until the previous set my grip was doing well lol) then a high rep failure set of 105kg

I was meant to finish with abs but I was bolloxed by this point, all my lifts were increased from last session, which I'm aiming for each time!

On a side note, a quick jab update, for my first pin, I think it went pretty well..no lumps, redness, hottest, itchiness etc all it feels like it a slight dull ache, like a dead leg, but hasn't caused me any problems walking, which is handy for my job or any pain or discomfort! :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

In on this mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> In on this mate


Cheers mate, good to have you along


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good man! Glad to see all went well!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good man! Glad to see all went well!


Here's to the first of many :beer:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You like rack pulls dan?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You like rack pulls dan?


Yeah mate! When I have done normal deads in the past I find it just works my hams and glutes mainly, where with rack pulls they take legs out of the equasion and can focus more on working the back muscles


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Get a vid of it mate, never known how to do rack pulls myself.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Get a vid of it mate, never known how to do rack pulls myself.


Its easy.

You go to the rack...and pull


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/calfs*

So today I had the above workout. I started with *shoulders*

First exercise was a BNP, Or behind neck press, normally do this on a smith but was being used so jumped on the shoulder press rack, hope I won't have to use it again as it was quite awkward, had to reach quite far back to unrack the bar, joints didn't like it one bit lol

So started with two warm ups of empty bar (20kg) and 25kg total, along with two sets increasing the weight to my low rep failure set but underestimated myself, so did one more at the same weight which did the trick. After I set I stripped the weight back and proceeded with a high rep failure set, done!

Next was *standing lat raises* no warm ups were needed for this so went straight to the working sets, 3 were for low reps with the last going to failure, then one more high rep set to failure with a reduced weight, did the same with *Rev DB flys*

That was all for shoulders, next was it was time to smash my *calves*

For this I used a *standing calf raise*

Started with two light warm up sets, then did 5 working sets, ramping the weight up to one last heavy set to failure for low reps at 175kg then two more high rep failure sets of 100kg.

That was my calfs done with, I finished the workout with some ab work, which consisted of laying crunches.

All done!

Quads and bis tomorrow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *shoulders/calfs*
> 
> So today I had the above workout. I started with *shoulders*
> 
> ...


Looking good in here mate! How you feeling now pip wise, had none?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Looking good in here mate! How you feeling now pip wise, had none?


Cheers dude

Pip wise, I think I built myself up to expect the worse from all the 'pip horror story' threads, but has been fine, just like a dull ache/dead leg type feeling that is hardly noticeable, just everyone and then I'm aware of it but its less and less every day 

Till next jab day and I get todo ital. over again lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers dude
> 
> Pip wise, I think I built myself up to expect the worse from all the 'pip horror story' threads, but has been fine, just like a dull ache/dead leg type feeling that is hardly noticeable, just everyone and then I'm aware of it but its less and less every day
> 
> Till next jab day and I get todo ital. over again lol


it gets less and less each time I found mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Trained *quads and bi's* yesterday

*squats*

First exercise for the day was squats, started with a couple of light warmup sets of 60kg then followed that with 3 more sets rampi g the weight up to 100kg, with a further set of 105kg for low reps and one final set of 70kg for a higher reps

After it was time for *seated leg extension * no warm ups were needed here so went straight to my working sets, which were 3 low rep working sets, with the last going to failure on 55kg, and one final higher rep failure set using 35kgs

Last quad exercise was a *seated leg press* again, no warm up sets were needed, so went into 4 low rep working sets, starting at 120, ramping the weight up to 280kg for a low rep failure set, then finishing with a failure set of higher reps using 180kg. Not too sure what the part of the machine weighs that you stick the weights on so I will just track what weight I add to it.

Quads done, I moved onto *biceps*

Only have one exercise for these which is a *standing barbell curl*

Not sure what the bar weights so will just track what I add to it, like the leg press just makes things easier.

Stated off with a warm up set with the bar, plus 5kg for high reps, after I completed 4 more working sets of low reps, with the last set being to failure, with 25kg added to the bar, with a final failure set with the bar + 10 kg added for a higher amount of reps

Quite happy with the session, looking back to my previous quad/bi workout I have upped the weight on all exercises, by a fair amount too

Only thing I wasn't too happy about was the squats, it's been quite a while since I have done them, so just finding that its hurting my wrists, as my hands are getting bent back, esp when i get to my heavier working weights, i feel i can push more but my wrists/grip give up first  so will have to speak to dave about it to see if be has any suggestions


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wrists are hurting?



Pussayyyyy 

In all seriousness though I used to find this a big problem, I now just use my lifting straps, tighten them around wrists and leave the bit that goes around the bar dangling. Seems to do the job at supporting them.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Wrists are hurting?
> 
> View attachment 123917
> 
> ...


I think either standing up to straight or need to widen my grip, feels like its my hands that are supporting the weight rather than my back, def something I need to work on


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> I think either standing up to straight or need to widen my grip, feels like its my hands that are supporting the weight rather than my back, def something I need to work on


Do you draw your shoulders in/back to push up your traps? Gives the bar something nice and chunky to rest on?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Do you draw your shoulders in/back to push up your traps? Gives the bar something nice and chunky to rest on?


Always try to sit the bar In that grove between my traps/shoulders, may need to work on my flexibility :/


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Always try to sit the bar In that grove between my traps/shoulders, may need to work on my flexibility :/


Maybe mate! It find it uncomfortable but mostly on shoulders/traps, very rarely on my wrists


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Maybe mate! It find it uncomfortable but mostly on shoulders/traps, very rarely on my wrists


It's like, I can't aline my hands with my wrists when the bar is on my back, my hands always get bent backward, its not so bad during warmups but when the weight gets heavy it gets so uncomfortable


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

oops, forgot to update yesterday for my chest/tri workout, so here it is

started off with *flat db press*

did a couple of high rep warm ups then followed up with 3 working low rep sets,ramping the weight from 15's, with the last going to failure on the 35's i did want to try the 37s/37.5's but i couldnt find them, didnt want to jump straight to the 40's but this week my warm ups and the sets preceding the 35's were heavier than last week so that balanced it out, finished the exersice off with a high rep failure set using the 17.5's

moving on, i did *flat db flys* only needed one high rep warm up, then it was down to my 3 low rep working sets, using the 15's, 17.5's then going to failure using the 22.5's, then for one last set i used the 12.5s for a higher rep failure set

last chest exercise was an *inc db press*

now warm up here, just straight into three low rep working sets,ramping the weight up to the 27's with the last set going to failure, then one more set of higher reps to failure with the 17.5's

chest done it was time for triceps

*skullcrushers*

started of with one warmup for these, using an ez bar + 7.5kg's, followed by 3 low rep working sets, ramped up to the last set going to failure with the ez bar +20kgs, with that done it was time for my high rep failure set, using the ez bar and 10kg added

after skulls, it was time for my last tri exercise which were straigh bar pushdowns, no need for any warm ups, just straight into 3 low rep working sets wiith the last going to failure with 55kg, followed by one last set of higher reps to failure, that was with 41kgs

after that was done i completed the workout with a round of decline sit ups.

happy with that session, all weights for each set, apart from the flat db low rep failure set was increased from the last workout, if i cant find the 37's next work out i will have to stik with more or less the same weights for each set, then go for 40s and go from there 

today was *back/hams*

first exercise was the SLDL that started with 2 warm up sets using 60 and 70kgs, then i begun my worksets, i had 4 low rep working sets, with the weight ramped up from the first to failure set from 80kg to 105kg, making sure each set was heavier than last weeks set, after going to failure for low reps with 105kg i finished the exercise with one more set to failure, but for higher reps

up next was *bent over rows*

did two high rep warm ups, of 25 and 35kgs then completed 4 low rep sets, from 50kg up to 80kg, i used straps for the last set thinking i would go to failure, but i still had a couple more reps in me,so added one more set of 80kg for low reps, but this time didnt use the straps, and failed lol so all that was left was a high rep failure set of 70kgs

*lat pulll down*

for this there was no warm up sets needed so went straight into my 4 working sets, ramping up from 55-60kg, which was one plate higher each time than last week, with the last low rep failure set using 75kg, follwed by one last high rep failure set using 55kgs

lastly i had *rack pulls*

used one warm up of 60kg, then moved onto 4 working sets ramping the weight from 105kgs - 125kgs going to failure at low reps for the 125, my grip was obliterated by this point so had to use some straps for this and the following high rep failure set of 105kg, but again eacch set was heavier than my last workout, so pleased with that

this is also my first week up on my cycle, so far so good..no sides to speak of and as of yesterday, can no longer feel the pip in my leg, hope everything is as smooth sailing as this from here on out


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Todays agenda was *shoulders/calfs*

first exercise was *Behind the neck press* on the smith machine, there are three or four at my gym but i prefer a certain one that feels like the bar is weighted compared to the others, also feels like i can get a better warm up without any plates on it

so...started with two light high rep warm ups, of the 'bar' and 'bar' plus 10kgs

after the warm ups, i had 3 low rep working sets, with the last going to failure, to which i ramped the weight up each time for a total of the bar + 25kgs. once that was done i had one more set to failure but with a lower weight of the bar + 10kgs for higher reps

moving on to *lateral db raises*, i didnt need any warm ups so went straight into 3 low rep working sets, using 5kg,5kg, and going to failure with 10kgs, nice and strict, with one more high rep set to failure using the 5's again. done

last shoulder exercise was *rear db flys*, like the raises no warm ups needed so jumped straight into my 3 working low rep sets, starting with the 7.5's, 10's and then going to failure with the 15's, followed by one more set to failure with higher reps using the 10's again

shoulders finished, i moved onto *calfs*

only have one exercise for calfs which is *standing calf raises*

started with 10kg more for my first warmup than last week, and went from there,so

2 high rep warm ups of 55kg and 65kg, followed by 5 low rep working sets, starting at 125kgs ramping up the weight each set to hit a low rep failure at 185kgs, then finished with two higher rep failure sets the first at 105kg but was a bit too light so stuck an extra plate on for the last set at 115kg

legs and shoulders out bthe way i finished the workout of with some ab crunches.

when i got home i realised i had left my fone in the gym,so had the hassle of driving all the wway back for it, no one had handed it in so i assumed someone swiped it, but as i walked to where i stretched at the end,it was still sitting there on the floor..phew!

did my seccond jab today and seeing as the first one went so well, i thought it was going to be a breeze....how wrong was I! well everything went fine up to the point of sticking in me...and somehow i missed the spot i wanted and hit a vein at the top of my

leg, pulled out and a spurt of blood came out and the vein was a bit swollen and a tad bruised, so had to change the pin and got it in the right spot..aspirated and pushed the plunger, think as well as i was putting it in my left side as opposed to right it made it just a little bit awkward

have an instant dead leg feeling unlike the first one which came the next day, im guessing its the vein i hit that is causing this, but i an only imagine the pip this time i going to be right bitch :cursing:

only time will tell, but after in prep my meals im gonna have bath to see if that helps at all..im dreading the morning haha


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Sweet tatts, subbed.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Quick update in the pip.....

Not as bad as I thought, just have the same dead leg feeling I got from last weeks jab, but just a tiny bit more sore, due to hitting the vein, so hope within the week it will have gone, recon my mrs is gonna freak about the bruise though :/


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Quick update in the pip.....
> 
> Not as bad as I thought, just have the same dead leg feeling I got from last weeks jab, but just a tiny bit more sore, due to hitting the vein, so hope within the week it will have gone, recon my mrs is gonna freak about the bruise though :/


Hot bath and deep heat will help mate but at the end of the day you stabbed yourself with a bit of metal it won't be completely pain free :lol:

Does the mrs not know? Get her told!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Haha would you jab on leg day? I told my mrs or she would kick right off.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Hot bath and deep heat will help mate but at the end of the day you stabbed yourself with a bit of metal it won't be completely pain free :lol:
> 
> Does the mrs not know? Get her told!


I had a bath before I went to bed last night def a good shout! Yeah she knows I wanted to start pinning but didnt know I was gonna start last week, she was being nosey last week as I told you and ash about my mishap with my first attempt so I assumed she saw that I said I will try the next day, but apparently not coz when I was over there last week she asked and I told her, but the she started banging on about how she was disappointed in me and that I was better than that, couldn't understand why I take so much care about what I eat and training why would I want to stick this 'shit' in me. Think she must have googled side affects and just assumed i was gonna be come a spotty raged up mess, so now I'm keeping it to myself...she hasn't even asked me what I'm using an is just assuming the worse, didnt wanna use em and not tell her, from my first jab I couldn't even see the pin mark, but now I have a bit of a bruise where I caught my vein, just recon she will kick off about it



Leonwales said:


> Haha would you jab on leg day? I told my mrs or she would kick right off.


Well I jabbed the day before leg day, but I'm a postie so have plenty of time to walk it off and help the oil disperse


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I wish my postie would hurry up and deliver my gear


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I wish my postie would hurry up and deliver my gear


If he's looking bigger than normal he's probs had it away :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads*

**** knows what happened with this session, but went on way too long for my liking, was meant to do bi's but ran out of time, was getting on for an hour and a half just to do three quad exercises :confused1: don't think I could have stayed any longer either was totally bolloxd afterward lol

So the session went like this

*squats* still having problems holding the bar, was a bit better than last session, but still meh!

Started with two high rep warmups of 50 and 60kg, followed by 4 low rep working sets, ramping the weight up each set, going to failure on the last set at 105kg, after that I had one more set to failure with higher reps at 75kg

Think my gym needs air con, was sweating buckets by the time I had finished!!!

Next was *leg extensions*

No warm ups needed so jumped into 3 working low rep sets, ramping the weight each time and going to failure on the last set at 45kg, with one more set to failure at 25kg for higher reps, the pump was quite intense at this point. couldn't quite manage the set reps last session at 55kg so will add some plates to the pin to go up in smaller amounts.

Last exercise was *seated leg press*

Again, no warm ups were needed, so carried straight on with 4 low rep working sets starting at 200kg working up to 260kg which was 20kg less than last week, but my legs were smashed by this point, but to make up for it, for my last high rep failure set with 20kg more than last session, at 200kg

By this point I should have done bi's but I called it a day, will make up for either on my chest/tri or back/hams session later in the week


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I'm really feeling it from that leg workout, have totally wipe myself out! Plus this pip seems to be a right bitch atm, hope it starts to ease up soon, meant to have chest/tris later but not sure if I will make it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Well I'm really feeling it from that leg workout, have totally wipe myself out! Plus this pip seems to be a right bitch atm, hope it starts to ease up soon, meant to have chest/tris later but not sure if I will make it


Read your signature...

HARD work. Pip or no pip get yourself there


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Read your signature...
> 
> HARD work. Pip or no pip get yourself there


Touché


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How is it all going dan?

Progressing ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> How is it all going dan?
> 
> Progressing ?


So far so good mate, strength is on the up, think I may need to up my kcals at some point by a tad but apart from that all is well 

How's things with you ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, so I'm glad @onthebuild gave me a kick up the **** earlier :beer: got my **** to the gym today for a *chest/tri*session.

Started off with *flat DB bench*

Kicked off with two light high rep warm ups of 15 and 17.5kgs, followed by 3 low rep working sets of 22.5kg, 25kg, and the last set going to failure with the 37.5's, after that I had one final high rep failure set with the 20kg's

Next was *flat DB flys* had one warm up set here for high reps with the 15's followed by 3 working low rep sets with 17.5kg's, 22.5kgs and going to failure with the 25's, followed by one more high rep set to failure with the 20's

Final chest movement was *incline DB bench*

No warm ups here, straight into three working low rep sets with the 15kg's, 17.5kgs and the final low rep failure set with the 27.5kgs

Then a one last set to failure for high reps with 20kg's

Chest done, on to *tris*

First exercise was *skull crushers*

Had one high rep warm up with the ez bar + 10kgs, followed by 3 low rep working sets with

Ez bar + 15kgs

Ez bar + 20kgs

Ez bar + 22.5kgs to failure

Then one more high rep set to failure with

Ez bar + 12.5kgs

Last exercise for the day was *straight bar push down*

Not sure how much the plates weigh, as there is nothing on them, so just ramped the weight up the stack for 3 working low rep sets with the last going to failure with the whole stack, and finally one high rep set to failure with 3/4s of the stack

Well if I wasn't feeling ****ed enough after legs, I probs will be after that lot lol, but glad I went all exercises had the weights upped including warmups, only exercise I wasn't happy with was the final low and high rep failure sets on the incline DB press, as I was a few reps shy of my target but gives me something to work for next session :thumbup1:

Food is all prepped for tomoz so all that's left is to have my dinner, shower and get to bed lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

About time you did something in here mate! :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> About time you did something in here mate! :lol:


Couldn't agree more big man  really getting into the swing of things now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Couldn't agree more big man  really getting into the swing of things now


Good to see it happen too,,,


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> So far so good mate, strength is on the up, think I may need to up my kcals at some point by a tad but apart from that all is well
> 
> How's things with you ?


Sounds good mate

Yea I'm ok, mrs is getting big now bless her

Jut got back from a wedding in Cyprus so brown as fck

Can't wait to see what the next 12 months hold


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good reading Mundo. I like blog log. Keep it up


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good effort mate, looks like a well thought out session too, is that Bears input or your own making?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good effort mate, looks like a well thought out session too, is that Bears input or your own making?


It's all bears input, I do as he says lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Because if he doesnt ill hurt him lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> It's all bears input, I do as he says lol


Don't think you can go wrong then mate!

You got diet etc laid out too? It's something I'm very interested in once I get myself into the real world (out of studentsville)



Therealbigbear said:


> Because if he doesnt ill hurt him lol


Well that's probably enough motivation to break a few PBS!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Because if he doesnt ill hurt him lol


If that's not motivation, I don't what is 



onthebuild said:


> Don't think you can go wrong then mate!
> 
> You got diet etc laid out too? It's something I'm very interested in once I get myself into the real world (out of studentsville)
> 
> Well that's probably enough motivation to break a few PBS!!


Yep diet is done for me, and dave is the for me at the end of the phone as and when I need his help with anything, def money well spent if you ask me


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck me your journal is very detailed dan

Well done

Very informative


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me your journal is very detailed dan
> 
> Well done
> 
> Very informative


Cheers ash, what can I say..I don't like to leave any stone uncovered lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You certainly don't bud


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> If that's not motivation, I don't what is
> 
> Yep diet is done for me, and dave is the for me at the end of the phone as and when I need his help with anything, def money well spent if you ask me


Once I'm working full time and sorted for money I'm definitely investing in this coachin malarkey!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You ever tried sdrol mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You ever tried sdrol mate?


Nah I haven't mate, I did have a tub of it but sold it as I thought If I'm gonna use it I may as well try get hold of the standard aas, you thinking of running it?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea thinking of adding it in somewhere along the line for a month


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea thinking of adding it in somewhere along the line for a month


Pretty sure Sdrol is basically methyl masteron, so would be good to use it as you would mast, maybe throughout or as a bridge to pct ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea but easy on the hairline for some strange reason

If on test I think if rather use it during the course then end on it due to gyno issues


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea but easy on the hairline for some strange reason
> 
> If on test I think if rather use it during the course then end on it due to gyno issues


Shouldn't have any probs with gyno from it as it doesn't aromatise 

This is where I got the oral masteron from http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methasterone


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you can gyno problems post cycle from a rebound, also libido issues


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams/back*

Work was a bit of a pig today but got up the gym after for a hams and back workout

Started off with *SLDL*

two high rep warmups:

65kg

75kg

Followed by 4 working low rep seats:

85kg

90kg

105kg

110kg to failure

Then a final high rep set to failure with 75kg

Next I did *bent over rows*

Two warm ups:

30kg

35kg

Followed by 4 working low rep sets:

52.5kg

62.5kg

72.5kg

85kg to failure

The one more high rep set to failure with 75kg

Moving on, *lat pull downs*

No warm ups, just 4 working Low rep sets:

Not sure what weights was used as I used the stack for the tricep push down to get a bigger stretch, (damn my long arms lol) but for the final low rep set I went onto the lat pull Dowm machine to use 75kg, followed by one more high rep set to failure using 55kg

Final back exercise was *rack pulls*

One high rep warm up here:

70kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

110kg

115kg

120kg

135kg to failure

Was pretty smashed by this point but dug deep to find one last set to failure:

115kg, seemed like the longest set ever but got there in the end.

With hams and back done, I finished the workout off with some ab work, chose decline crunches, absolute killer!

Really pleased with the workout, unlike the day after legs when I felt a bit demotivated, today I seemed to have got a second wind and was just thinking about the workout ahead of me for most of the day, was just really up for it 

Cycle wise, I think things are going well, strength seems to be on the up, aggression in the gym is slowly rising and the only sides I can think to mention is back pumps, whilst at work and in the gym and I was feeling calf pumps today at work when was going up stairs at work, and whilst driving due to my foot position on the accelerator, but I'm putting this down to the dbol.

Have a day off work and the gym tomoz, can't wait!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders and calfs*

Today was my fav day, for two reasons

1) I feel my shoulders are my weakest group so really trying to improve them,

2) calfs are seeming to be one of my stronger muscle groups so really enjoy smashing them

Stared with *shoulders*

*seated behind neck smith press*

Two high rep warm ups:

Empty bar

Empty bar + 12.5kg

3 low rep working sets:

Empty bar + 17.5kg

Empty bar + 22.5kg

Empty bar + 27.5kg to failure

Then one last high rep set:

Empty bar + 12.5kg

Think I over estimated the low rep warmups, as the failure sets were quite a struggle up to when it came to the last couple reps, but going to failure I guess this is what I wanted

*db lat raise*

3 low rep working sets:

5kg's

6kg's

7.5kg's to failure

*rear DB fly*

3 low rep working sets:

10kg's

12kg's

15kg's to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

5kg's

*rear DB flys*

3 low rep working sets:

10kg's

12kg's

15kg's to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

10kg's

Shoulders done, moved onto *calfs*

*standing calf raises*

Two high rep warmups:

65kg

75kg

5 low rep working sets:

135kg

145kg

155kg

175kg

205kg to failure

Two high rep sets to failure:

125kg

125kg

With shoulders and calfs out the way, finished with some ab work.

Still feel a bit meh bout shoulders, but have plenty of time to work on them, but was so I pressed by my calf raises, I was only meant to put the last low rep failure set 1 plate up from last week which would have been 195kg, but thought **** it and put two extra plates on for 205kg which was the whole stack, so gonna start adding extra plates to it  really putting me into the mindset to smash it!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You not too happy with your delts then mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You not too happy with your delts then mate?


Nah mate, always been a week point for me as long ad I can remember, got an alright shape to them, just not very strong


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well if I was to question this gear being legit, I think the horrendous back pumps just from walking around with the mail bag on my back have just given me my answer lol, can't imagine what they are gonna be like when I hit my quads/bi's in 30 mins or so


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Your doomed

What's your cycle?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Your doomed
> 
> What's your cycle?


Sust, deca and dbol, I have blue hearts running 50mg per day....putting these horrible pumps down to those bad boys haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea of agree with that

Biggest cycle?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea of agree with that
> 
> Biggest cycle?


Yep, we'll apart from this if only done one cycle of pmag, almost ran a course of SD which turnings into a course of mechabol but I thought **** it, if I'm gonna use pro hormones/designer steroids I may as well use something abut stronger

Initially was just gonna be straight test with a winny bridge into pct, but I guess bigbear had other plans haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's good mate

If I didn't have my scalp condition I would be banging down the npp


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads/bis*

Started with *squats*

Two light weight high rep warm ups:

40kg

50kg

4 low rep working sets:

70kg

80kg

90kg

110kg to failure

Final high rep set to failure:

80kg

Still having a major problem with squats as in my wrists are being bent back and taking all the weight, thought I'd try a couple of light weight warm ups to help stretch my shoulders out but no luck :gun_bandana:

*seated leg extensions *

No warmups, just 3 working low rep sets:

1 plate

2 plates

5 plates to failure

One high rep working set to failure:

3 plates

Not sure what's going on with the cable system on this machine, but the action of it, compared to my old gyms and even up at temple in Birmingham is shot to ****, feel so much friction on it, it unreal really hate using it :cursing:

*leg press*

No warm ups again, just 4 low reworking sets

160kg up to 280kg to failure on the last set, followed by one more high rep working set to failure using 210kg

Legs done, thank god...between the squats and the leg extension I was getting pretty ****edoff with it all

*biceps*

Only one bicep exercise here, *standing BB curl*

1 high rep warm up:

Bar+ 10kg

4 low rep working sets: bar +

15kg

20kg

25kg

30kg to failure

One final high rep working set to failure: bar + 20kg

Bit of a mixed workout, ****ed off with the squats and leg press, but happy with the leg press and bbcurl as I progressed on those from last session

Chest. Tris tomoz, looking forward to that, this quad/bi workout has become my nightmare workout, hope things start to improve!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good training then mate

How many to failure with that on your back?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Good training then mate
> 
> How many to failure with that on your back?


Cheers ash, not 100% happy though, but in answer to your question, it's a secret... I could tell you but then @Therealbigbear might have to kill you lol...and then me haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck that then


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/tris*

Kicked things off with *flat DB bench*

2 light high rep warmup sets:

12.5's, 12.5's

3 working low rep sets:

20's

25's

37.5's to failure

One high rep working sets to failure:

20's

Moving on to *flat flys*

1 high rep warm up set:

10's

3 low rep working sets:

17.5's

20's

25's to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

15's

Last chest exercise was *inc DB bench*

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

17.5's

20's

27.5's to failure

One high rep working set to failure:

20s

Chest done, time for *tris*

*skull crushers *

1 high rep warm up:

Ez bar + 12.5kg

3 low rep working sets:

Ez bar + 17.5kg

Ez bar + 22.5kg

Ez bar + 25kg to failure

One high rep working set to failure:

Ez bar + 15kg

*straight arm push down*

No warm ups, 3 low rep working sets:

27kg

41kg

64kg to failure

One high rep working set to failure:

36kg

That was chest and tris done finished off with some crunches


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pleased with the 37s mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Pleased with the 37s mate?


Definitely, last week I used em, and felt like I only completed half the reps myself before my spotter had to step in, this time they felt a bit easier, 40's next week even one rep with em will be a PB


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Didn't have time To update yesterday's workout so will include it with today's.

Yesterday, was *hams/back*

*SLDL*

2 high rep warm up sets:

70kg

75kg

4 low rep working sets:

87.5kg

92.5kg

107.5kg

115kg to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

80kg

Grip held up pretty well here and didn't have to use straps 

*bent over rows*

2 high rep warm up sets:

35kg

40kg

4 low rep working sets:

55kg

65kg

75kg

90kg to failure, straps were needed!

1 high rep working set to failure:

77.5kg

*lat pull down*

Now arm ups, just 4 low rep working sets:

55kg

64kg

65kg

75kgto failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

55kg

Lastly, *rack pulls*

1 high rep warm up set:

72.5kg

4 low rep working sets

112.5kg

117.5kg

122.5kg

150kg to failure, had to use straps as grip started to go on previous set.

1high rep working set to failure:

117.5kg,

Done, really smashed myself that day, those rack pulls done at the end are an absolute killer, my whole body was a trembling sweaty mess by the end of it, but pleased with it all

Today was *shoulders/calfs*

Started with *behind neck press* in the smith machine

2 high rep warmups:

Bar

Bar + 10kg

3 low rep working sets:

Bar + 15kg

Bar + 25kg

Bar + 30kg to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

Bar + 15kg

*seated lat raise*

No warm ups, 3 working sets:

5kg's

7.5kg's

12.5kg's to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

5kg's

*rear DB raise*

Again, no warm ups just 3 low rep working sets:

5kgs

7.5kgs

12.5kgs to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

7.5's

Shoulders done, moving in to *calfs*

*standing calf raise*

2 high rep warm up sets:

75kg

85kg

5 low rep working sets:

145kg

155kg

165kg

175kg

225kg to failure, whole stack + 10kg

2 high rep working sets to failure:

135kg

135kg

Finished the session off with the seated ab crunch machine.

Calves are still dominating, delts ESP the middle are still a bag of shit but doing what I can, gonna have to drop the weights to concentrate on form with the lat raises, as I found myself more swinging them up, only cheating myself really

Oh we'll will see what the next session brings


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FFS :cursing: am I ever gonna get the hang of jabbing, my first one went well but for a couple others, something has alway gone tits up and got me in a fluster, 2nd time I miss judged the spot and hit a vein at the top of my leg, I put this down to having to use my left hand, third jab went fine,right ventrogluteal again, and the pip cleared a couple days quicker than the first time I jabbed it, my fourth jab today went well at first, tried left quad this time, but when I aspirated nothing came out, no bubbles or blood,and I had run out of barrel to pull back, pulled out and switched the needle, and tried a little to the side, but hit a nerve, so tried to jab my left ventrogluteal but hit a nerve..here is where I started to get flustered, so went and got some more swabs and another needle, marked out on my quad where I wanted to jab and went in just fine, aspirated and got bubbles so pushed on the plunger..took quite a bit of pushing but I think It was coz I used an orange this time instead of blue and all the time I spent ****ing around the oil could have done with heating again. But anyways bit there in the end, I just hope the pip isn't as bad in my quad as some people experience lol

Have a day off work tomoz, so no rushing about before my quads n biceps session


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

good luck lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

With the squat grip. Try holding with your palm and not your fingers


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> With the squat grip. Try holding with your palm and not your fingers


I do mate, thumbs on top of the bar too, not around it....just feels like my arms are too long to pull back to keep my wrists in line but I think it just comes down to flexibility issues, been trying to do shoulder dislocations with my mop handle but can't get my arms much further than behind my head, managed to get it all the way over once but couldn't get it back haha

Spose I will get there in the end


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> I do mate, thumbs on top of the bar too, not around it....just feels like my arms are too long to pull back to keep my wrists in line but I think it just comes down to flexibility issues, been trying to do shoulder dislocations with my mop handle but can't get my arms much further than behind my head, managed to get it all the way over once but couldn't get it back haha
> 
> Spose I will get there in the end


Think I have the same problem mate, mine is definitely due to limited flexibility! I find it a lot easier to grip the bar just inside the plates lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Think I have the same problem mate, mine is definitely due to limited flexibility! I find it a lot easier to grip the bar just inside the plates lol


Have experimented with various grip widths, find the wider the grip the harder it is to hold just below my traps/in between my rear delts as the closer the grip it forms a shelf if you like to rest the bar on, but at the same time it bends my wrists back and they take the brunt of the weight, I just can't win lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quds/biceps*

*squats*

2 high rep warm sets:

50kg

60kg

4 low rep working sets:

70kg

80kg

90kg

115kg to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

85kg

*leg press*

No warm ups, 4 low rep working sets:

200kg

250kg

280kg

300kg to failure

1 high working set to failure:

220kg

*leg extension *

No warm ups, 3 low rep working sets:

15kg

25kg

55kg to failure

*biceps*

*standing bb curl*

1 high rep warm up set:

Bar + 5kg

4 low rep working sets:

Bar + 10kg

Bar + 15kg

Bar + 25kg

Bar + 35kg to failure

1 high rep working set to failure

Bar + 5kg

Finally making some head way with my bar grip during squats, managed to keep my wrists alined throughout most of the sets, I think the shoulder extensions with the mop handle are really doing good :thumb:

Was three kids on the leg extension taking their sweet time so I did leg press after squats whilst they finished up. Actually forgot to do my high rep working set to failure on the extension so will make sure I do them next week.

Seeing as I spent most of the afternoon at the gf's so got to the gym late so didn't get to hit abs as I ran out of time but will make sure I do them tomoz.

As for quad pip, I pretty much have none..don't know what all the fuss is about haha

Anyways, need to have dinner, make food for tomoz, have a shower then go to bed, been a long day!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You get a food warm up at the mrs house lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mates rates runs out Sunday bro if your still interested


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/tris*

*chest*

started with *flat db press*

2 high rep warm up sets:

20kg's

22.5kg's

3 low rep working sets:

25kg's

32.5kg's

40kg's to failure (personal best :thumb: )

1 high rep working set to failure:

22.5kg's

*flat db Fly*

1 high rep warm up set:

12.5kg's

3 low rep working sets

20kg's

22.5kg's

25kg's to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

17.5kg's

*inc db bench*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

17.5kg's

20kg's

30kg's to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

20kg's

chest done, moving onto *tris*

*skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up set:

ez bar + 15kg

3 low rep working sets:

ez bar + 20kg

ez bar + 25kg

ez bar + 30kg to failure

1 high rep set to failure:

ez bar + 17.5kg

*straight bar pushdown*

no warm up set,just 3 low rep working sets:

36kg

50kg

73kg to failure

1 high rep set to failure:

50kg

finished the session of with some decline crunches,elbow to opposite knee at the top

finished!

def think im starting to reap the benefits of the gear, although i have been upping the weights each session, and for each set, a couple of exercises that i had struggled on in previous weeks, have all of a sudden become that little bit easier. not really noticing too many sides either, i think to date..last week bak pumps were beccoming pretty horrible, in and out of the gym, but they have seemed to have subsided, only appearing in the gym, namely leg and back day, and my patients is wearung pretty thin, becoming quite snappy with people that rile me up, yet still perfectly pleasant to others. i wouldnt really count it as a side, more of a benefit but agression is def increasing in the gym, def gets me in the zone, also had my first compliment since starting the course, been just over 4 weeks since my gfs cousins husband has seen me, and the first thing he said was i was looking bigger than the last time i saw him, i just told him that i had hired a coach to help with training and diet, only the mrs (and those that follow this) knows, and she is stilll being a bit of a dick about it

looking forward to whats ahead


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahhh the ol' coach excuse :whistling:

What's his name, Uncle Roy.....ds. :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahhh the ol' coach excuse :whistling:
> 
> What's his name, Uncle Roy.....ds. :lol:


Can't beat the breakfast of champions


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Right, 3rd meal just washed down with a 10mg blue heart' time to go deliver some post then off to the gym for a hams/back workout,

Lets get nasty!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams/back*

*SLDL*

2 high rep warm ups:

60kg

60kg

4 low rep working sets:

90kg

95kg

110kg

120kg to failure

1 high rep set to failure:

85kg

*bent over rows*

2 high rep warm up sets:

40kg

50kg

4 low rep working sets:

57.5kg

67.5kg

77.5kg

92.5kg to failure

1 high rep set to failure:

85kg

*lat pull down*

No warm ups, just 4 low rep working sets:

60kg

65kg

70kg

80kg to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

60kg

*rack pulls*

1 high rep warm up set:

75kg

4 low rep working sets:

115kg

120kg

125kg

160kg to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

120kg

Absolutely smashed by this point, if I had my suspicions that the strength gains were kicking in from the test from yesterday's chest workout, then today just confirmed it, last back session for my last heavy low failure rep on row, I had to use straps and I just about got the reps albeit just shy of, today I had 2.5kg more on it and managed to get the reps easy, without any straps.....I fact I only used them today for the last two failure sets of rack pulls

Plus I'm looking a little leaner but still around the same weight, things seem to be going in the right direction, lets hope it continues :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today was *shoulders/calfs*

Started off with *behind neck press* in the smith machine

Two high rep warmups:

Bar

Bar + 10kg

3 low rep working sets:

Bar + 15kg

Bar + 20kg

Bar + 32.5kg to failure

1 high rep set to failure:

Bar + 10k

*lat DB raises*

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

5kg's

7.5kg's

7.5kgs to failure

1 high rep set to failure:

5kgs

Lastly, *rear DB flys*

Again, no warm ups just 3 low rep working sets:

7.5kg's

10kg's

15kg's to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

10kgs

Shoulders finished, on to *calfs*

*standing calf raises*

2 high rep warm up sets:

85kg

90kg

5 low rep working sets:

150kg

170kg

180kg

200kg

230kg to failure

2 high rep sets to failure:

145kg for both sets

After calves were done I rounded the session up with some ab crunches

Another good session there, calfs still strong as ever and shoulders slowly catching up lol. Got another quads and biceps session tomoz! One more meal left to finish and got some food prep to do but gonna try nd chill out for a little while before I have to sort it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads/biceps*

Well today was off to a **** start, ****ing down with rain and left my sweat towel at home, meant two things...1 had to make a round trip to pick the ****er up, 2, all the racks were being used, well I say that, there were a couple of kids that I asked if they had finished, but one said they were jut starting, so I thought they were *actually going to start squatting* so I made best of a bad situation and jumped on the hack squat machine, coz even the leg press was being used, but no...by the time I had finished my hacks, they were still doing some soppy stretching that looked more like circuit training, but didn't even touch the bar...could have told me this before I started but I guess it was the ****s day out at the gym.

Rant over, anyways here's how the session went

*hack squat*

2 high rep warm ups:

30kg

40kg

3 working sets:

50kg

50kg

50kg to failure

1 high rep working set to failure:

30kg

Not sure how much the actual sled weighs so just counted weigh on the bar, forgot how much I hate these haha

*leg extension *

3 low rep working sets:

15kg

35kg

65kg to failure

Forgot my high rep failure set oops

*leg press*

4 low rep working sets:

220kg

260kg

290kg

320kg to failure (PB)

1 high rep working set to failure:

240kg

Legs done, time for *biceps*

*standing bb curl*

1 high rep warm up set:

Bar + 5kg

4 low rep working sets:

Bar + 10kg

Bar + 15kg

Bar + 20kg

Bar + 40kg (PB) last rep was an absolute killer!

1 high rep working set to failure:

Bar + 5kg

But of a mixed session, was happy about the PB's but ****ed off about not being able to do squats..oh well will smash it next session!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Nothing worse than people getting in your way!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Nothing worse than people getting in your way!


swear the little ****ers should be in school, if he had said they were gonna spend a good deal of time stretching i could have done my sets before theyd even finished, but well im not gonna hang about so just used the next best alternative


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> swear the little ****ers should be in school, if he had said they were gonna spend a good deal of time stretching i could have done my sets before theyd even finished, but well im not gonna hang about so just used the next best alternative


Just stand there and stare at them until they move!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Did my first glute shot yesterday, thought it went quite well, didn't really involve too much twisting etc, but was able to hit the upper outer part, and was able to aspirated etc, so far no pip, had none from my quad jab last week either, well I'm aware of something, not gonna be able to stick a needle in me and not feel anything, compared to the first couple pins where the pain, tat felt like a bad dead leg became apparent after a couple days, but would then fade after 6 days total

Nice relaxing day off today, back in the gym tomoz for a chest/tri workout


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/tris*

Didn't have time to update with my workout yesterday so here it is,

*flat DB press*

2 high rep warm up sets:

20kg's

22.5kg's

3 low rep working sets:

27.5kg's

35kg's

40kg's to failure

1 high rep working set:

25kg's to failure

*flat DB flys*

1 high rep warmup set:

15kg's

3 low rep working sets:

20kg's

25kg's

27.5kgs to failure

1 high rep working set:

17.5kg's to failure

*inc DB bench*

3 low rep working sets:

20kg's

22.5kg's

32.5kg's to failure

1 high rep working set:

20kg's to failure

Chest done, onto *tris*

*skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up set:

Ez bar + 15kg

3 low rep working sets:

Ez bar + 22.5kg

Ez bar + 27.5kg

Ez bar + 32.5kg to failure

1 high rep working set:

Ez bar + 17.5kg to failure

*straight bar push down*

3 low rep working sets:

46kg

59kg

77kg to failure

1 hgh rep working set:

55kg

Finished off with some ab work, was layed on my back on a bench and did sets of leg raise/reverse crunch type thing, hit the abs quite nicely, and that stretch at the bottom was a killer lol

Was meant to have a back/hams workout today but had various deliveries turning up and was at the gf's last night so didn't get up till late, be going tomoz instead!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams/back*

started off with *SLDL*

2 high rep warm up sets:

65kg

65kg

4 low rep working sets:

92.5kg

97.5kg

112.5kg

122.5kg to failure

1 high rep working set:

87.5kg to failure

next was *bent over rows*

2 high rep warm up sets:

42.5kg

47.5kg

4 low rep working sets:

60kg

70kg

80kg

100kg to failure (PB :thumb: )

1 high rep set to failure:

82.5kg

then we have *lat pull down*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

65kg

70kg

75kg

75kg to failure

1 high rep working set

50kg to failure

last exercise was *rack pulls*

1 high rep warm up set:

77.5kg

4 low rep working sets

117.5kg

122.5kg

130kg

170kg to failure (PB :thumb: )

1 high rep working set:

122.5kg

done and ****ed

mostlly all these lifts today were pbs, cept the lat pull down, but working on it. rack pulls were an absolute killer...almost thought I'd had it for the last low and high rep failure sets, but one of my mates was there, shouting me on, seemed to dig deep and smash out those last few reps

totally annihilated but thats whats gonna get me to grow!

been just over 4 weeks since my first pin and the gear is def doing its thing, compared to when i started, with bent over rows, i was doing a low rep failure set of 80kg..now iv put 20kg on top of that in little over 4 weeks, grip is getting better too, am not using the straps so much, although for the rows, i put 7.5kg more on the bar than i should have so used them, but next week im gonna go with a weight increase and hopefully not have to use em, seems like the bar was flying up


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/calfs*

*seated behind neck press in smith machine*

2 high rep warm up sets:

bar

bar + 10kg

3 low rep working sets:

bar + 15kg

bar + 20kg

bar + 32.5kg to failure

1 high rep set:

bar + 12.5kg to failure

next was *seated DB lat raise*

no warm ups, 3 low rep working sets:

7.5kg's

7.5kgss

10kg's to failure

1 high rep working set:

5kg's to failure

last shoulder exercise was *rear DB flys*

again, no warm ups just 3 low rep working sets:

10kg's

12kg's

17.5kg's to failure

1 high rep working set:

12kg's

shoulders done, next up was *calves*!

*standing calf raise*

2 high rep warm ups:

90kg

95kg

5 low rep working sets:

155kg

165kg

175kg

185kg

235kg (full stack + 30kg) to failure another PB:thumb:

2 high rep failure sets to finish:

150kg

150kg

after shoulders and calfs were finished i rounded up the set with some crunches

shoulders slowly getting stronger, was one rep up on the low rep failure set on the smith press from last week, and one rep less before upping the weight,determined to hit it next week, even if i have to ask for a spot, will make sure i do most of the work! also was able to use the 10kg's on the lat raises without swinging, keeping the reps nice and strict, hopefully looking to up the high rep failure set from the 5's to the 7.5s next session, i know its not much but i really dont like swinging the weights up as i see most people do, feel like im heating myself when i do this, so doesn't happen too often. only thing i find is the 2.5kg jumps in the dbs a bit much so tend to stick to the same weights week in/week out until i know for sure i can up them, and today was def one of those days

again, calfs are continuing to smash it, no sign of stalling yet!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/calfs*

*seated behind neck press in smith machine*

2 high rep warm up sets:

bar

bar + 10kg

3 low rep working sets:

bar + 15kg

bar + 20kg

bar + 32.5kg to failure

1 high rep set:

bar + 12.5kg to failure

next was *seated DB lat raise*

no warm ups, 3 low rep working sets:

7.5kg's

7.5kgss

10kg's to failure

1 high rep working set:

5kg's to failure

last shoulder exercise was *rear DB flys*

again, no warm ups just 3 low rep working sets:

10kg's

12kg's

17.5kg's to failure

1 high rep working set:

12kg's

shoulders done, next up was *calves*!

*standing calf raise*

2 high rep warm ups:

90kg

95kg

5 low rep working sets:

155kg

165kg

175kg

185kg

235kg (full stack + 30kg) to failure another PB:thumb:

2 high rep failure sets to finish:

150kg

150kg

after shoulders and calfs were finished i rounded up the set with some crunches

shoulders slowly getting stronger, was one rep up on the low rep failure set on the smith press from last week, and one rep less before upping the weight,determined to hit it next week, even if i have to ask for a spot, will make sure i do most of the work! also was able to use the 10kg's on the lat raises without swinging, keeping the reps nice and strict, hopefully looking to up the high rep failure set from the 5's to the 7.5s next session, i know its not much but i really dont like swinging the weights up as i see most people do, feel like im heating myself when i do this, so doesn't happen too often. only thing i find is the 2.5kg jumps in the dbs a bit much so tend to stick to the same weights week in/week out until i know for sure i can up them, and today was def one of those days

again, calfs are continuing to smash it, no sign of stalling yet!!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Doing good post man pat.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads/biceps*

Was really pumped for today's session, kept visualising the lifts as I was going around my delivery route, was determined to smash it!

*squats*

2 high rep warm ups:

60kg

70kg

4 low rep working sets:

70kg

80kg

90kg

120kg to failure (PB :thumb: )

1 high rep working set:

87.5kg

*leg extension *

No warm up, 3 low rep working sets:

25kg

45kg

65kg to failure

1 high rep working set:

35kg

*seated leg press*

No warm ups, 4 low rep working sets:

230kg

270kg

300kg

320kg to failure (PB :thumb: )

1 high rep working set:

250kg to failure

Legs done, on to *biceps*

*standing bb curl*

1 high rep warm up:

Bar + 10kg

4 low rep working sets:

Bar + 15kg

Bar + 20kg

Bar + 25kg

Bar + 45kg to failure

1 high rep working set:

Bar + 10kg

Done!

Happy with today's workout, shoulder flexibility is very much improving, slowly being able to hold the bar on my back without bendi g my wrists back, which seemed to be failing before my legs, so that is all good, also upped the weights on the bb curl warm ups and working weights, all seems to be moving in the right direction. One thing I have noticed, on the leg press with the heavy failure set, I'm holding my breath too much, i recon I'm gonna end up bursting a blood vessel etc as I'm feeling a bit of pressure in my temples as I'm pushing the weight, managed to control it better and not hold it so much during the high rep failure set with a lighter weight, but the heavy sets need addressing

Now everyone has plissé doff out the kitchen I can finish making my dinner


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Lol don't forget to breathe, you will pass out! Strong work out tho!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Lol don't forget to breathe, you will pass out! Strong work out tho!


Haha, mate I thought my head was gonna explode at one point! Will def make a better effort next session


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Haha, mate I thought my head was gonna explode at one point! Will def make a better effort next session


I do it on heavier weights too, I know it's not very good.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today was*chest/tri*

Started with *flat DB bench*

2 high rep warm up sets:

20kg's

22.5kg's

Then 3 low rep working sets:

27.5kg's

35kg's

40kg's to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

25kg's to failure

After I moved into *flat DB flys*

1 high rep wam up set:

15kg's

Then 3 low rep working sets:

20kg's

25kg's

27.5kg's to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

17.5kg's to failure

Last chest movement was *inc DB press*

No warm ups, just 4 low rep working sets:

20kg's

22kg's

27.5kgs

32.5kg's to failure

With 1 last high rep set:

20kg's to failure

Chest done, time for *triceps*

Kicked off with *skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up set:

Ez bar + 15kg

Then 3 low rep working sets:

Ez bar + 22.5kg

Ez bar + 27.5kh

Ez bar + 32.5kg to failure

Then 1 further high rep set:

Ez bar + 20kg

Moved on to *straight bar push downs* afterward,

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

46kg

59kg

77kg to failure

With 1 last high rep set:

59kg to failure

Rounded things off with some ab work, did laying crunches superset with laying leg raise to reverse crunch, brutal stretch at the bottom 

Made a bit of a **** up with the inc DB bench, I kept all warm ups and working set poundages the same this week as I did last week as I failed just shy of the prescribed reps on the heavy and light sets, so theory was to keep it the same to see if I had improved, and was all going well up till the last heavy failure set of the inc DB press, as I was looking at the weights recorded for my flat flyso used the 27.5's instead of the 32.5s, if I hadn't of done this I think I would have hit the rep numbers needed before I up the weights, so will do this on my next session, can't be using the same weights week after week, I won't get anywhere lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok so 5 weeks since my first jab, thought I'd upload a comparison pic,

Well I put two new pics up compared to my start pic as it shows both sides of my body rather than one side being hidden by a camera lol, geez that was hard work. Between not uploading the pictures and uploading them sideways I finally got there lol

Basically I weigh the same as the start, but am appearing leaner, ESP round the mid section, getting more veins coming up too, looks like all is coming along nicely


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Notice gains in legs chest and arms! Good work


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Notice gains in legs chest and arms! Good work


Cheers mate, still a long while to go yet, excited for what's to come


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers mate, still a long while to go yet, excited for what's to come


How long you staying on for?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> How long you staying on for?


Well the plan was only for 12 weeks, but have a holiday in October which would have overlapped the last week of pct so spoke to the boss about it and was advised to stay on till I go away then start pct when j get back, have enough gear to last me till then so just gonna crack on


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Well the plan was only for 12 weeks, but have a holiday in October which would have overlapped the last week of pct so spoke to the boss about it and was advised to stay on till I go away then start pct when j get back, have enough gear to last me till then so just gonna crack on


Wow year is going fast! In terms on cycles anyway haha.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams/back*

Started with *SLDL*

2 high rep warm up sets:

60kg

67.5kg

4 low rep working sets:

95kg

100kg

115kg

125kg to failure

1 high rep set:

90kg to failure

Next was *bent over rows*

2 high rep warm ups:

45kg

50kg

4 low rep working sets:

62.5kg

72.5kg

82.5kg

102.5kg to failure PB :thumb:

1 high rep set:

82.5kg to failure

After, moved on to *lat pull downs*

4 low rep working sets:

70kg

70kg

80kg

80kg to failure

1 high rep working set:

40kg to failure

Finished off with *rack pulls*

1 high rep warm up set:

80kg

4 low rep working sets:

117.5kg

135kg

150kg

175kg to failure

1 high rep working set:

125kg to failure

Totally smashed myself, back is always one of my fav workouts. Always making progress too..last session on bent over row for eg..for my low rep failure set, I used 100kg and straps, this week I had 102.5kg with no straps!!! Only time I used them was set 3 and 4 of the low rep working sets on rack pulls but seeing as my grip gave out on the last high rep set, will include them next session so I hit all reps


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed! Think a team Big Bear needs to be formed...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice. Big bear seems a top lad


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice. Big bear seems a top lad


Happy with the progress so far and only been just over 6 weeks, almost 5 on cycle, can't wait to see what's to come


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Happy with the progress so far and only been just over 6 weeks, almost 5 on cycle, can't wait to see what's to come


Is this your first cycle or not?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Is this your first cycle or not?


Not unless you count a 5 week pmag cycle, other than that its my first injectable cycle...loving it too :devil2:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Not unless you count a 5 week pmag cycle, other than that its my first injectable cycle...loving it too :devil2:


No no, we do not count this


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> No no, we do not count this


Then it shall be strickend from the records lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/calfs*

First off, I am an idiot...left my training log at the gym so will try to remember what I did till I can get it tomoz lol :stupid:

*behind neck press *

2 high rep warm ups:

Bar

Bar + 10kg

3 low rep working sets:

Bar + 15kg

Bar + 22.5 kg

Bar + 32.5 kg to failure

1 high rep set:

Bar + 12.5kg to failure

Next was *seated lat raises*

No warm up, just 3 low rep working sets:

7.5kg's

7.5kg's

10kg's to failure

1 high rep working set:

7.5kgs to failure

*rear DB flys*

Again, no warm up just 3 low rep working sets:

10kg's

15kg's

20kg's to failure

1 high rep set:

15kg's

Shoulders blitzed, was time for *calfs*

*standimg calf raises*

2 high rep warm up sets:

95kg

97.5kg

5 low rep working sets:

157.5kg

167.5kg

177.5kg

187.5kg

240kg to failure

Then 2 high rep sets:

157.5kg

157.5kg both to failure

After shoulders and calfs were done I finished the session with some decline sit ups

Thinks that's pretty correct, but will edit stuff tomoz if needed.

Finally got the amount of reps needed on the BNP to up the weight, been chasing it for a couple session now but finally smashed it, plus feel like I'm improving my DB laterals, could it be my shoulders are finally getting some strength 

Dinners Almost ready, can't wait to eat!!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@paulandabbi


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> @paulandabbi


I am in mate, looking forward to seeing how you get on.

Just remember me when your on stage as I helped you lmao.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am in mate, looking forward to seeing how you get on.
> 
> Just remember me when your on stage as I helped you lmao.


Will have to get there first but no one will be left out


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Will have to get there first but no one will be left out


Haha, I am only messing mate 

I will have to catch up on it all probably be tomorrow if I can't tonight. You loving it then?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I am only messing mate
> 
> I will have to catch up on it all probably be tomorrow if I can't tonight. You loving it then?


Definitely mate, appearing leaner but getting heavier! Plus the cycle is going well with minimal sides, what's not to love haha :devil2:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Definitely mate, appearing leaner but getting heavier! Plus the cycle is going well with minimal sides, what's not to love haha :devil2:


This is why I need to catch up lol, now I have to ask what cycle you are doing 

I would probably forget anyway lol but its nice to know. I fooking forget everything haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> This is why I need to catch up lol, now I have to ask what cycle you are doing
> 
> I would probably forget anyway lol but its nice to know. I fooking forget everything haha


The classic sust/deca/dbol been awesome so far and only 5 weeks in

Hitting PB's all over the shop


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads/biceps*

Workout log book was still where I left it yesterday, so session was off to a good start 

Started off with *squats*

2 rep warm ups:

70kg

75kg

4 low rep working sets:

85kg

95kg

105kg

125kg to failure (PB) :thumb:

1 high rep set:

90kg to failure

*leg extension*

No warmups, just 3 low rep working sets:

15kg

35kg

75kg to failure

1 high rep set:

25kg to failure

Last quad exercise was *leg press*

Again, no warm ups just 4 low rep working sets:

240kg

280kg

310kg

340kg to failure (PB) :thumb:

1 high rep set to finish:

260kg

*biceps*

*standing straight bar BB curl*

1 high rep warm up set:

Bar + 10kg

4 low rep working sets:

Bar +15kg

Bar + 20kg

Bar + 25kg

Bar + 45kg to failure, not quite enough to up the weight, but 2 more reps than last session 

Great workout, more PB'S too, so happy with that, also seeing as I'm now in a proper hardcore bb gym, compared to the good ol YMCA, I'm able to strip my top off and hit some poses, really happy with the way I'm looking, feeling big and strong but still relatively lean. So glad @Therealbigbear has given me new direction and focus with all aspects of my training/nutrition all is going well and hope it continues to do so


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Pics?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Pics?


Well I have the comparison pic from start till recently, couldn't really get any at the gym today, would have felt a right prat taking pics of myself in the changing rooms haha


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Well I have the comparison pic from start till recently, couldn't really get any at the gym today, would have felt a right prat taking pics of myself in the changing rooms haha


Why do you have to take photos at the gym? Do you not have some sort of camera at home? Lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cas said:


> Why do you have to take photos at the gym? Do you not have some sort of camera at home? Lol


True, might get the gf to take some at the weekend, she's always up for getting me in my underwear lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> True, might get the gf to take some at the weekend, she's always up for getting me in my underwear lol


Kinky!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FFS, like a right ****I have left my spoon at the office, was meant to have one of my meals now

Too far to go back for, will have to smash it In later. Always has to be something :cursing:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> FFS, like a right ****I have left my spoon at the office, was meant to have one of my meals now
> 
> Too far to go back for, will have to smash it In later. Always has to be something :cursing:


Use your fingers? Or pour into your mouth. Excuses!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Eat it out the bowl like the pig you are... 

PMSL seriously though get it eaten!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Use your fingers? Or pour into your mouth. Excuses!


Its fine, I had my pre work out shake, had that instead and heading to the gym now, will have the other lot later


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/tris*

Started with *flat DB bench*

2 high rep warm ups:

20kg's

22.5kg's

3 low rep working sets:

27.5kg's

35kg's

40kg's to failure

1 high rep set:

25kg's to failure

Next was *flat flys*

1 high rep warm up set:

15kg's

3 low rep working sets:

20kg's

22.5kg's

27.5kg's to failure

1 high rep working set:

17.5kg's

Last exercise was *inc DB bench*

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

20kg's

25kg's

32.5kg's to failure

Then 1 last high rep set:

20kg's to failure

Chest done, moving onto *tris*

Started with *skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up set:

Ez bar + 15kg

Then 3 low rep working sets:

Ez bar + 22.5kg

Ez bar + 27.5kg

Ez bar + 32.5kg to failure

1 high rep set:

Ez bar + 22.5kg

Last tri exercise was *straight bar push down*

No warm ups needed, just 3 low rep working sets:

50kg

64kg

82kg

Then 1 final high rep set:

64kg to failure

Once triceps were done and dusted I rounded off the session with some ab work, basically set myself up sitting backward on a glute ham raise bench, lowered my body as far back as I could to parallel to the floor then came back up, basically a sit up but with a massive extension, gave my abs a real good stretch 

Finally I'm able to up the weights on the chest exercises. Like the seated smith shoulder press I have been stuck on the last high rep failure set on inc DB press, so have kept the working weights the same, bar a little **** up last session until, I hit failure on the prescribed reps, have only been 1 or two short each time but today I finally smashed it

Got some meals to prep for tomoz and a quick shower and one last meal then I'm hitting the sack! :yawn:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Pic update



Taken two weeks apart, over 1lb gain but still keeping definition, maybe a tad leaner...all this bloody hot weather I've had be walking around in lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Sick sleeves boyo


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams/back*

Didn't think I was off to the best of starts today, got put on my old round t work last minute co everyone else that knows it was either off on leave or sick, so I drew the short straw!

Came home for a little bit them on the way to the gym I felt really tired, was struggling to keep my eyes open, not what you want really when you are behind the wheel of a car, still got to the gym in one piece and managed a half decent session.

*hams*

Started the session with *SLDL*

Started with 2 high rep warm up sets:

65kg

70kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

97.5kg

102.5kg

117kg

127.5kg to failure

1 high rep set to failure:

90kg

Moving on to *back* started with *bent over rows*

2 high rep warm up sets:

47.5kg

50kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

65kg

75kg

85kg

110kg to failure (PB :thumb: )

Then 1 high rep set:

90kg to failure

Row done, moved onto *lat pull downs*

No warm ups needed, just 4 low rep working sets:

55kg

55kg

55kg

55kg

Then 1 high rep set to failure:

45kg

Was dreading these as per my energy levels, but finished off the session with *rack pulls*

1 high rep set warm up:

82.5kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

120kg

137.5kg

157.5kg (felt heavy as ****, wasnt sure I had nothing left in me

180kg to failure,somehow managed to dig deep and smash theses out! (PB :thumb: )

Then 1 high rep set:

125kg to failure

That was it, was bolloxd...thought I could have easily turned the car around and gone home but wouldn't have got me anywhere.up till now it's only been the last couple sets of rack pulls where I need straps but used them pretty much on all exercises, except lat pull downs, not for every set, but most

Def looking to improve this next session!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Wow great work out and you was so tired  make sure you get some rest.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Wow great work out and you was so tired  make sure you get some rest.


Was scared I was gonna crash my car, had to fight my eyes open at one point...I do have some pre workout powder at home which I have for days like this but forgot to take it as I normally go straight to the gym from work, might take some with me tomoz just incase lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Was scared I was gonna crash my car, had to fight my eyes open at one point...I do have some pre workout powder at home which I have for days like this but forgot to take it as I normally go straight to the gym from work, might take some with me tomoz just incase lol


Hyphy MUD does the trick for me! instant coffee and pepsi


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Hyphy MUD does the trick for me! instant coffee and pepsi


That sounds 'orrible but maybe I could give it a go haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/calfs*

Major turn around, energy wise no lethargy/tiredness at all, was raring to go!

*smith machine behind neck press*

2 high rep warm up sets:

Bar+ 2.5kg

Bar+ 7.5kg

Then 3 low rep working sets:

Bar + 17.5kg

Bar + 25kg

Bar + 35kg to failure

1 high rep working set:

Bar + 15kg to failure

Next was *seated DB lat raise*

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

7.5kg's

10kg's

10kg,s to failure

1 high rep working set:

7.5kgs

Last shoulder exercise was *single arm rear cable fly*

Tried something different as opposed to the usual DB fly, feel like they are getting to heavy to keep good form. I must say I quite liked them, the pump/burn was unreal, using the cable was able to hit my rear delts through the whole range of motion, might be a keeper 

Again, no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

9kg

14kg

23kg to failure

With a final high rep set:

14kg to failure

Shoulders done, was time for *calfs*

*standing calf raise*

Two high rep set warmups:

50kg

70kg

Then 5 Los rep working sets:

165kg

175kg

185kg

195kg

245kg (full stack + 40kg, PB :thumb: )

Love having a machine that can be plate loaded as well as a selectorised weight stack, could only do them on a seated leg press at my old gym, so was limited by the weight I could actually use

Squats and biceps tomoz, looking forward to another PB or two


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Some crazy workouts in here mate, definatly leaner in the pics too.

Keep it up mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Some crazy workouts in here mate, definatly leaner in the pics too.
> 
> Keep it up mate


Cheers mate, just hope every update is an Improvement, seems to be that way in the gym, just hope my body composition reflects it, already been told by the gf that 'those bits" (referring to my upper chest) has got bigger, feeling a lot wider too 

Onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just a small part of my daily diet  not including breakast , pre and post workout and dinner lol this is the part of my good prep that takes the longest, normally do it before bed I love food haha

Edit, not sure why its on its side??


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> View attachment 129122
> 
> 
> Just a small part of my daily diet  not including breakast , pre and post workout and dinner lol this is the part of my good prep that takes the longest, normally do it before bed I love food haha
> ...


What you doing with my food!?! Haha

Whoever said variety was the spice of life was a bad liar!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> What you doing with my food!?! Haha
> 
> Whoever said variety was the spice of life was a bad liar!


Getting it ready to be devoured 

Lol so true, a lot of people ask me if I get bored with it, but I just tell them as long as I like it, I'll eat it day in day day out, although just to keep things ticking over I change my carbs source from rice to potato and vice versa


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Getting it ready to be devoured
> 
> Lol so true, a lot of people ask me if I get bored with it, but I just tell them as long as I like it, I'll eat it day in day day out, although just to keep things ticking over I change my carbs source from rice to potato and vice versa


Exactly! as long as my food is moist I can eat it. Flavour is irrelevant really. The shovel method is the way forwards haha


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Boiled chicken? That poor chicken


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads/biceps* update from yesterday

*squats*

2 high rep warm ups:

75kg

77.5kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

87.5kg

97.5kg

107.5kg

130kg to failure (PB :thumb )

1 high rep set:

95kg to failure

*leg extension*

No warm ups, just 3 low rep sets:

25kg

35kg

75kg to failure

1 high rep set to failure:

35kg

Normally by this point I would be doing leg press, but there was a couple of guys having a mothers meeting on it, actually one of them came up to me before starting leg extensions to ask how many sets, told him and I thought by the time I was done they would be done, but no such luck, so after waiting for a bit I couldn't be ****d to wait any longer so cracked on with biceps, even half way through my sets they were still fucling about on it so there you go

*biceps*

*standing bb curl*

1 high rep warm up set:

Bar + 10kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

Bar + 15kg

Bar + 20kg

Bar + 25kg

Bar + 45kg to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

Bar + 15kg

Ran out of time to do any ab work so called it a day there, will make sure they get done next time


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just back from a *chest and tri * session, thought I'd shoot the update whilst I do the dinner.

So started with *chest*

*flat DB press*

2 high rep warm ups:

22.5kg

22.5kg

3 low rep working sets:

30kg

35kg

40kg to failure

1 high rep working set:

27.5kg to failure

Next was *flat DB flys*

1 high rep warm up set:

17.5kg

2 low rep working sets:

22.5kg

25kg to failure

Was meant to do 3 low rep sets but failed on the second, so cut the set short. Put it down to an increase in weight on the first exercise sets and a too heavy warm up for the first set of flies, will adjust next session, but keep same working weights

Last was *inc DB press*

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

22.5kg

25kg

32.5kg to failure

1 last high rep working set:

22.5kg

Chest done, was time for *triceps*

*skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up:

EZ Bar + 17.5kg

3 low rep working sets:

EZ Bar + 25kg

EZ Bar + 30kg

EZ Bar + 32.5kg to failure

I'm an idiot, forgot to do the high rep failure set :cursing:

*straight bar push down*

No warm up. Just 3 low rep working sets:

50kg

64kg

82kg to failure

One final high rep set:

64kg to failure

Happy with parts of the session, where weights on sets had been increased, but mad at myself coz I missed the high rep skull crusher set, tbf I was rushing around as I had a massage app and was cutting close to it toward the end, although I feel like a new man, will def have them more often


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

A new start to the week, and another PB 

*back/hams*

Seeing as it is the school holidays the gym was a little busier than normal so had to switch things about and sub some exercises I normally do for this workout, but was still great none the less!

Normally start with hams, but all the cages were being used, an no spare oly bars were to be found so kicked *back*off with

*Tbar row machine*

2 high rep warm ups:

Bar + 15kg

Bar + 20kg

then 4 low rep working sets:

Bar + 35kg

Bar + 40kg

Bar + 50kg

Bar + 65kg to failure

After was *lat pull down*

No warm ups, just 4 low rep working sets:

50kg

55kg

60kg

60kg to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

50kg to failure

I now do these kneeling on the floor as my arms are too long to get a good stretch, but big bear gave me two options, either kneel or cut my hands off haha, went with the former and has done the trick. Really able to get nice full ROM and a big squeeze at the bottom 

Cages were still in use by this point, so instead of my usual SLDL for hams I did

*prone (laying) leg curl*

2 high rep warm ups:

5kg

10kg

Then 3 low rep working sets:

20kg

20kg

20kg to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

25kg to failure

Last, as always was *rack pulls*

Seeing as I didn't warm my lower back up with my normal SLDL, I did two warm ups instead of the one,

So

2 high rep warm ups:

60kg

85kg (would have been my single warm up)

Then 4 low rep sets:

122.5kg

140kg

160kg

185kg (PB :thumb: )

Then 1 last high rep set:

130kg to failure.

My gym seems to have merged into a sauna, was sweating my bollox off..still beats doing cardio on a treadmill bike or rower :devil2:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> A new start to the week, and another PB
> 
> *back/hams*
> 
> ...


We like the PBs! I'm hitting mine each week too! and weight is bouncing up! my gym is a sweatbox too drip all over the shop!

Your rack pulls are you doing them Dave's special way or normally?

What are your scales saying lately?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> We like the PBs! I'm hitting mine each week too! and weight is bouncing up! my gym is a sweatbox too drip all over the shop!
> 
> Your rack pulls are you doing them Dave's special way or normally?
> 
> What are your scales saying lately?


Yes, yes we do hopefully there are many more to come 

Have no air con In the gym, they had the back and front door open but no breeze. ****in horrible

Just do normal rackpulls, whats the Dave way of doing em?

Well last time I checked the scales I my weight was up, buy that was two weeks ago, since the. have had an increase in food and doing a weigh in tomorrow morning looking forward to it


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Yes, yes we do hopefully there are many more to come
> 
> Have no air con In the gym, they had the back and front door open but no breeze. ****in horrible
> 
> ...


I know when I trained last night and stuck my head out the window there was no temp difference. I wanted to die.

At the top of the movement you almost roll your elbows round your sides. Dave will be able to explain it better they are amazing though.

Eeek I'll be stopping by tomorrow then to see!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today was meant to be *shoulders and calfs* but if had a niggle in my calf so left them this session, have been stretching it out over the week and slowly getting better but didn't want to take any chances

So did shoulders and abs

*smith seated behind neck press*

2 high rep warm ups:

Bar + 2.5kg

Bar + 7.5kg

Then 3 low rep working sets:

Bar + 17.5kg

Bar + 25kg

Bar + 35kg to failure

God knows where my head is at, was meant to do a high rep failure set to finish but forgot, next time!!!

*seated lat DB raise*

No warmups, just 3 low rep working sets:

10kg's

10kg's

12.5kg's to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

10kgs to failure

Last, for the rear delts was *rear cable flys*

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

14kg

18kg

23kg to failure

The one high rep set with DB's

10kg's

Shoulders done, time for *abs*

Did 3 sets of crunches, and 2 sets of vertical sit ups on the GHR machine, niceeeee stretch!!

Done, quads and biceps tomoz. Looking forward to it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

This evening has been great! Normally I'm still sorting meals and what not right up to the point when I go to bed, but an early finish at work and gym meant I got everything done by 7 so have just been sat with **** all today but relax for the last couple hours, bliss 

Hoping the rain earlier will keep things cool tonight, haven't really had the best sleep for the past few weeks due to the blistering heat and practically no breeze, think a good nights sleep will sort me out 

Weigh in tomoz morning and big gym session after work, bring it on


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*weight update*

Gone from 15stone 6lb 6oz to 15stone 9lb 2oz since the food increase two weeks ago, happy about that but dave recons we might have to increase it again, so gonna see how I get on in a weeks time and go from there

Also, today was *quads and biceps*

Started with *seated leg press*

Two high rep warm up sets:

120kg

160kg

Forgot to save my workout so not sure about the 4 low rep working sets, but I started at 250kg and worked up to failing on 350kg, then dropped the weight to 270kg for a high rep failure set

After was *leg extension *

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

25kg

35kg

75kg to failure

Then 1 last high rep set:

45kg to failure

Last quad exercise was *squats*

Because I did leg press first, instead of squats I dropped the weight a bit, and put safety bars in the rack at my lowest position during the squat to catch it just incase I got stuck lol

1 high rep set:

60kg

Then 3 low rep working sets:

80kg

90kg

100kg to failure

Then 1 high rep set

80kg to failure

Quads done, next up to finish the session was *biceps*

*standing bb curl*

1 high rep warm up:

Bar + 10kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

Bar + 15kg

Bar + 20kg

Bar + 30kg

Bar + 45kg to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

Bar + 20kg to failure.

Done, going back to my last couple quad and bi workouts, the squat and leg press is going fine, all weights for all sets are on the up, the leg extension and bb curl are following but I feel that my form is being sacrificed for the sake of an extra rep, so to save my joints/tendons etc I'm gonna have to check my ego and drop the weight ever so slightly just so I can make every rep count, as those are the ones that will cause most damage, do t really want to end up cheating myself out of any growth lol

Meals are being prepared, and one more meals is to be eaten in 45 mins then I'm off to bed, shattered!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *weight update*
> 
> Gone from 15stone 6lb 6oz to 15stone 9lb 2oz since the food increase two weeks ago, happy about that but dave recons we might have to increase it again, so gonna see how I get on in a weeks time and go from there
> 
> ...


Just wait until you start your TUT work then you will find humility!

I was doing leg extensions with no weight! Haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Just wait until you start your TUT work then you will find humility!
> 
> I was doing leg extensions with no weight! Haha


Strangely, I'm looking forward to it :devil2:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

There ya go


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Sorry @danMUNDY i'm sure it's a great journal and all but i'm here purely for the side boob, i'm sure you understand?* 

@RXQueenie giggity giggityh34r:

*i'm not that rude, i'll have a read through later mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sorry @danMUNDY i'm sure it's a great journal and all but i'm here purely for the side boob, i'm sure you understand?*
> 
> @RXQueenie giggity giggityh34r:
> 
> *i'm not that rude, i'll have a read through later mate


I'm sure you wont be the only one :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sorry @danMUNDY i'm sure it's a great journal and all but i'm here purely for the side boob, i'm sure you understand?*
> 
> @RXQueenie giggity giggityh34r:
> 
> *i'm not that rude, i'll have a read through later mate


Get it out of your system! I'll be covering them up when I come to crayford  promise me you'll look at me and not my boobs?? Lol



danMUNDY said:


> I'm sure you wont be the only one :lol:


Aw dan sorry... but u did pretty much ask for it to be posted in here


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Aw dan sorry... but u did pretty much ask for it to be posted in here


Whatever do you mean :rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 130919
> 
> 
> There ya go


Yep I'm in love! <3

Shame you love Old Chelsea :thumbdown:

Ps sorry for butting in on your journal Dan.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Haha side boob gets the viewers in


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yep I'm in love! <3
> 
> Shame you love Old Chelsea :thumbdown:
> 
> Ps sorry for butting in on your journal Dan.


Aw thank u haney 

Shame he doesn't love me!



Leonwales said:


> Haha side boob gets the viewers in


I'd be worried if it didn't


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I'd be worried if it didn't


How much did dan pay you?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leonwales said:


> How much did dan pay you?


Realising I should have posted this in my own journal now lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Realising I should have posted this in my own journal now lol


Haha yeh all Internet traffic is coming this way


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 130919
> 
> 
> There ya go


How about that side boob 

Repped when I get on my laptop for the development of morning wood!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> How much did dan pay you?


What can I say mate, if you don't ask you don't get!



RXQueenie said:


> Realising I should have posted this in my own journal now lol


Nahhhh its def at home here


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 130919
> 
> 
> There ya go


Looks better in colour


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 130919
> 
> 
> There ya go


Is that you? Good girl!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

cas said:


> Is that you? Good girl!


Of course it is lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Of course it is lol


Sorry lol, I had to ask. You never know on this site hehe

Seeing a photo of a pretty woman reminds me of a few weeks back..... I was on one forum that had a members nude thread (not everyone posted nude photos) and a pretty girl posted a photo of herself all tarted up, and on a night out with her mates. Anyway it turned out that this pretty lady was a man.....ooooo I really had to question my sexuality right there ha


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

cas said:


> Sorry lol, I had to ask. You never know on this site hehe
> 
> Seeing a photo of a pretty woman reminds me of a few weeks back..... I was on one forum that had a members nude thread (not everyone posted nude photos) and a pretty girl posted a photo of herself all tarted up, and on a night out with her mates. Anyway it turned out that this pretty lady was a man.....ooooo I really had to question my sexuality right there ha


Haha wrong place to confess this.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Leonwales said:


> Haha wrong place to confess this.


Lol, he looked better than most women tbh mate


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

cas said:


> Lol, he looked better than most women tbh mate


You need to get yourself to Thailand


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

been a bit slack with the updates toward the end of last week...work has been a bit of a nightmare but still training hard, couldnt get on a bench to do my Flat DB bench during my chest session, so though rather than wait around arpund and waste time,there was two free flat bench press benches going free so jumped on that and worked up to my first 100kg bench for 4 reps and a couple of assisted, well happy with that, and that was after an extra set that i shouldnt have done so might have got more, but will leave it at that, back to DB's for the next chest/tri session on weds i think it is

anyways, today was *shoulders and calfs*

*smith machine behind neck press*

2 high rep warm ups:

Bar

Bar + 5kg

then 3 low rep working sets:

Bar + 17.5kg

Bar + 25kg

Bar + +35kg to failure - finally got the amount of reps needed to up the weight :thumb:

1 high rep set:

Bar + 15kg to failure

*seated Lateral raises*

no warm ups, just three low rep working sets:

10kg's

10kg's

12kg's to failure

then 1 high rep set:

10kg's to failure

*bent over DB flys*

no warm ups here, just 3 low rep working sets:

10kg's

12.5kg's

15Kg's to failure

1 high rep set to finish:

10kg's to failure

that was shoulders done, next was *calves* was a bit worried as i missed them last week due to a niggle, although it went better than expected 

*standing calf raises*

2 high rep warm ups:

45kg

65kg

then 5 low rep working sets:

167.5kg

177.5kg

187.5kg

225kg

250kg to failure (full stack + 45kg added)

then two high rep sets to finish them:

157.5kg

157.5kg

after calves were blitzed i finished the session off with some ab work..even the amount i can do for them is increasing, very happy with the way things are going :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Picture update, taken last week two weeks after the first pic


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Your tattoos have lost the colour?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi Dan...looking tighter in the second pic sir....well done...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Your tattoos have lost the colour?


nah mate, just the lighting. first pic is in day light, second one was 5am with bathroom light on, they still have their colour :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oi oi Dan...looking tighter in the second pic sir....well done...


cheers flubs me ol mukka!

noice pins


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> nah mate, just the lighting. first pic is in day light, second one was 5am with bathroom light on, they still have their colour :lol:


I thought they was drawn on


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I thought they was drawn on


I bloody hope not, cost me enough haha


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> I bloody hope not, cost me enough haha


Haha I know mines cost a bomb and still loads left.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Picture update, taken last week two weeks after the first pic
> 
> View attachment 131446
> View attachment 131445


Filling out and tightening up! That's what we like.

How you finding your cycle?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Filling out and tightening up! That's what we like.
> 
> How you finding your cycle?


This is def what we like, got another weigh in tomoz to see if the food needs to be increased and was siting at 15 stone 9lbs, hoping for a bit more tomoz 

Loving it mate, getting really good results from such a small amount, sides are still minimal too so can't complain..already thinking bout my next one haha :devil2:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> This is def what we like, got another weigh in tomoz to see if the food needs to be increased and was siting at 15 stone 9lbs, hoping for a bit more tomoz
> 
> Loving it mate, getting really good results from such a small amount, sides are still minimal too so can't complain..already thinking bout my next one haha :devil2:


Brilliant news! I need to monitor my weight. I dropped 2 kg from yesterday after a feverish sleep so hoping tomorrow I will be back up. May need to up food again!

It's certainly showing. Arms and chest filling out really nicely now.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Brilliant news! I need to monitor my weight. I dropped 2 kg from yesterday after a feverish sleep so hoping tomorrow I will be back up. May need to up food again!
> 
> It's certainly showing. Arms and chest filling out really nicely now.


Dave gets me to check mine every two weeks with a pic update to go with it, that sucks about the loss, although of you are ill it can't be helped, I'm sure you will it back on in no time

Apart from the pic updates I'm trying not to look at myself, although I get cheeky glimpses when I'm in the gym, yesterday I got caught off guard as although they were a bit pumped I was shocked to see my shoulders are finally getting some size and definition to them in the three heads, it's always been my weak point so I'm glad they are starting to catch up 

Def liking what I'm seeing..feels like I'm finally breaking out of a rut iwas stuck in for god knows how long lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Dave gets me to check mine every two weeks with a pic update to go with it, that sucks about the loss, although of you are ill it can't be helped, I'm sure you will it back on in no time
> 
> Apart from the pic updates I'm trying not to look at myself, although I get cheeky glimpses when I'm in the gym, yesterday I got caught off guard as although they were a bit pumped I was shocked to see my shoulders are finally getting some size and definition to them in the three heads, it's always been my weak point so I'm glad they are starting to catch up
> 
> Def liking what I'm seeing..feels like I'm finally breaking out of a rut iwas stuck in for god knows how long lol


I do the same with Dave. Time for one next week with me. We mostly go off weight and caliper readings.

I'm still thoroughly screwed mentally still feeling super tiny. Which Dave is very helpful with.

Your delts are no longer a weak point that is for sure.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest and tris*

Thought I'd do things a bit different today in regards to the time I hit the gym, basically I normally go straight from work but when I've been lugging heavy mail bags and ****ing sweat out of my balls I thought I'd go home for a an hour or so first jut to chill out for a bit and not feel likes I'm rushing, seemed to have paid off as I hd a really good session

*flat DB press*

2 high rep warm up sets:

22.5kg's

22.5kg's

Followed by 3 low rep working sets:

30kg's

35kg's

40kg's to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

22.5kgs to failure

We have a couple sets of diff DB's of the 'same' weight in my gym, and one set of 40's feels a bit heavier than the others, so have been using the set that has been causing me to fail before the prescribed set of reps, but today I managed to get the full amount of reps nd a couple extra...no 42.5's so will be hitting the 45's next session 

*flat DB flys*

1 warm up set:

12.5kgs

Then 2 ( was meant to do 3  )low rep working sets:

15kg's

17.5kg's to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

10kg's to failure

Last chest exercise was *inc DB bench*

No warm ups needed, just straight into the 3 low rep working sets:

22.5kg's

25kg's

32.5k's to failure

Then 1 high rep set to finish off:

22.5kgs to failure

Next session, all weights shall be upped to the next DB 

Chest done, was time for *triceps*

*skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up set:

EZ Bar + 5kg

Then 3 low rep working sets:

EZ Bar + 10kg

EZ Bar + 15kg

EZ Bar + 22.5kg to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

EZ Bar + 15kg

Last tricep exercise was *straight bar push downs *

No warm ups needed, just 3 low rep working sets:

32kg

46kg

64kg to failure

Then 1 last high rep set:

50kg to failure

Dropped the weight on the tricep exercises, have found I can go heavier but the last sets the form starts to suffer, so I left my ego at the door with these, will probs do the same with the bb curls to, it's nice to see the weight on the bar going up nd up, but comes a point where I'm gonna sacrifice growth just to satisfy my ego, so have to put a stop to that lol

Done and done, got shoulders and calfs tomoz followed by a nice massage, looking forward to both haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Update from Friday

So for some reason I thought I was doing shoulders and calf yesterday, but looking at my log book it turned out I was due a *hams/back* workout

Was able to get in a cage when I turned up so started with

*SLDL*

two high rep warm up sets:

60kg

70kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

100kg

110kg

120kg

130kg to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

100kg to failure

*bent over rows*

2 high rep warm ups:

50kg

55kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

60kg

77.5kg

87.5kg

110kg to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

60kg to failure

Moved onto *lat pull downs*

Not sure of the weights here, as I had them pre written down but had to drop them a bit and forgot to write the new poundages down :stupid:

Lastly was *rack pulls*

1 high rep warm up set:

85kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

122.5kg

140 kg

160kg

190kg to failure

Then one last high rep set:

130kg to failure

Might look into liquid chalk to help with my grip, toward the end of the session, ESP on the heavier rack pull sets the sweat was making them useless lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

A cage?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> A cage?


Power cage, my gym has a couple of them


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Update from Friday
> 
> So for some reason I thought I was doing shoulders and calf yesterday, but looking at my log book it turned out I was due a *hams/back* workout
> 
> ...


I like the look of your routine with the high reps and failures thrown in I made my best progress with higher reps, going to failure etc.

How much weight you lost since the start then as you were quite cuddly then lol looking loads better now.

I'll try and follow but I have no idea how to 'sub' threads so they update with new post etc.


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

good read this, well done so far mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

CG2507 said:


> good read this, well done so far mate


Cheers mate, hope to carry on that way


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Power cage, my gym has a couple of them


Wtf is that? Am I missing a trick?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I like the look of your routine with the high reps and failures thrown in I made my best progress with higher reps, going to failure etc.
> 
> How much weight you lost since the start then as you were quite cuddly then lol looking loads better now.
> 
> I'll try and follow but I have no idea how to 'sub' threads so they update with new post etc.


Quite cuddly, not sure how to take that :lol:

About two weeks from the start point, I dropped 5lbs from 15stone 5lbs to 15stone, but a couple weeks after I was back up to 15,5 but appearing leaner, so far I'm up to 15stone 11lbs and leaner than when I was looking cuddley haha plus strength is on the up pretty much every session

Def loving the workouts and diet my coach has got me on, the results are speaking for themselves 

If you wanna sub there's a button above the first post on the page that says thread tools, click there and click subscribe to thread


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Wtf is that? Am I missing a trick?


Like this



Power cage/power rack etc


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Quite cuddly, not sure how to take that :lol:
> 
> About two weeks from the start point, I dropped 5lbs from 15stone 5lbs to 15stone, but a couple weeks after I was back up to 15,5 but appearing leaner, so far I'm up to 15stone 11lbs and leaner than when I was looking cuddley haha plus strength is on the up pretty much every session
> 
> ...


Ahh good good, so you've basically managed to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time, many people say this is impossible but I've done it with a fairly sh!t diet, you just need a few bits of gear thrown in here and there!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Ahh good good, so you've basically managed to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time, many people say this is impossible but I've done it with a fairly sh!t diet, you just need a few bits of gear thrown in here and there!


Def agree with this, no way I'd be able to recomp like this natty lol

Thing is I'm using fairly wet compounds (sust/deca/dbol) and leaning out nicely. Think it's more to do with my clean diet, but I recon the aromasin is helping too

Coming to the end of week 9 and have another 7 weeks to go, so really looking forward to the end result


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Def agree with this, no way I'd be able to recomp like this natty lol
> 
> Thing is I'm using fairly wet compounds (sust/deca/dbol) and leaning out nicely. Think it's more to do with my clean diet, but I recon the aromasin is helping too
> 
> Coming to the end of week 9 and have another 7 weeks to go, so really looking forward to the end result


I hate deca and dbol glad its working for you though, when you rolling out the Tren? LOL


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I hate deca and dbol glad its working for you though, when you rolling out the Tren? LOL


I was a bit uneasy at the idea of using deca for a first cycle but so far so good, no complaints. Was actually thinking about tren for the next run, haven't even finished the first cycle yet and already thinking about a few for my second one haha, is that bad :devil2:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I was a bit uneasy at the idea of using deca for a first cycle but so far so good, no complaints. Was actually thinking about tren for the next run, haven't even finished the first cycle yet and already thinking about a few for my second one haha, is that bad :devil2:


Mate I'm a heavy reccy drug user I drink too much I'm in no position to judge.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Mate I'm a heavy reccy drug user I drink too much I'm in no position to judge.


Each to their own, no judgements here mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok mate sorry to invade the journo with this but...

I ordered some gloves off eBay and put the right address, but an old postcode which is still in Leeds... So what will Royal Mail do...?

Will it eventually turn up at my address as that's correct?

Help a fella out!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ok mate sorry to invade the journo with this but...
> 
> I ordered some gloves off eBay and put the right address, but an old postcode which is still in Leeds... So what will Royal Mail do...?
> 
> ...


Recon they will turn up to your new address, as it will still be a Leeds postcode, plus once it gets to the sorting office, if the old postcode gets it to delivery it's assigned to etc, the postman will take it over to the,postman who deals with the route that the address is assigned to etc

Basically you will get them lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Recon they will turn up to your new address, as it will still be a Leeds postcode, plus once it gets to the sorting office, if the old postcode gets it to delivery it's assigned to etc, the postman will take it over to the,postman who deals with the route that the address is assigned to etc
> 
> Basically you will get them lol


Nice one mate! Just bought new gloves for the gym and they were meant to arrive last week sometime!

My own fault like!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one mate! Just bought new gloves for the gym and they were meant to arrive last week sometime!
> 
> My own fault like!


Sure they will get there in the end. I tried to use mine the other day but just found I can grip the bar as well, probs only gonna use em for squats now to stop my hands slipping about the place when it gets a bit hot and sweaty haha, apart from that I don't really use em although maybe I should :/


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Like this
> 
> View attachment 131923
> 
> ...


Oh right I got you.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders and calves*

due to having a mad rush on as i couldnt hear my GF's poxy alarm i took yesterday off, but was back at it today!

*shoulders*

started with *smith machine BNP*

2 high rep warm up sets:

Bar + 2.5kg

Bar + 5kg

then 3 low rep working sets:

Bar + 20kg

Bar + 27.5kg

Bar + 37.5kg to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

Bar + 17.5kg

next was *seated lat raises*

no warm ups needed, just 3 low rep working sets:

10kg's

10kg's (wanted to use the 12.5's hear but were in use, next session  )

15kg's to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

7.5kg's to failure

last exercise was *rear db flys*

again, no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

12.5 kg's

15 kg's

17.5 kg's to failure

the 1 last high rep set:

12.5 kg's to failure

shoulders done, was time for calves

*standing Calf raises*

2 high rep warm ups:

50 kg

70 kg

then 5 low rep working sets:

170 kg

180 kg

190 kg

230 kg

255 kg to failure

then finishing of with 2 high rep working sets:

160 kg

160 kg

finished the session of with some ab work

done!

musclefood order turned up 15mins ago so gotta bag all that up to stick in the freezer

quads and biceps tomorrow


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Subd, ya wee pr**k. Will read when kids are bedded


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*biceps and quads*

the norm for this session is quads and biceps but couldnt get near a rack for love nor money so rather than wait around i started with *biceps*

*standing bar curl*

like i mentioned maybe a page or so back, even though iv got my bb curl up, once it gets to my low rep fail set the form goes to ****e so dropped the weight to concentrate on the squeeze, def worked as by the end felt like my arms were gonna pop haha

1 high rep warm up set:

bar + 5kg

then 4 low rep working sets:

bar + 10kg

bar + 15kg

bar + 20kg

bar + 25kg to failure

1 high rep set:

bar + 10kg to failure

those last couple reps were a killer, for such a low weight too, was awesome though, will carry on like this for a while 

*quads*

almost thought i was gonna have to jump on the leg press first, but as i was setting the plates up a rack became free so jumped in it!

*squats*

2 high rep sets to warm up:

60kg

70kg

followed by 4 low rep working sets:

90kg

100kg

120kg

130kg to failure

then 1 high rep set to finish:

100kg to failure

someone pointed out to me the last leg session that my stance was a bit wide and more geared for a powerlift, and it made sense and clicked straight away that something wasnt quite right as when i squat i tend to feel t more in my glutes and hams..so last session and this time i took a narrower stance, practically just inside shoulder width and not locking out at the top, now im really feeling my quads working :devil2: after just that one exercise i was walking like bambi to the water cooler haha

although i didnt increase my low rep failure set, i increased the weights on the sets leading up to it, so next session will aim to keep the sets leading up to the low fail set, but increase the low rep fail set 

next was *seated leg press*

no need for a warm up, so jumped into 4 low rep working sets:

240kg

280kg

320kg

360kg to failure (PB:thumb

then 1 final high rep set:

220kg to failure

*leg extensions* to finish

again no warmups, just 3 low rep working sets

15kg

25kg

35kg to failure

then 1 last high rep set:

15kg to failure

like the my bi/tri isolation work, i feel that even though i have got this up to a good workig weight, my form suffers so had to drop it down, also gives my joints a break haha, great pump on it though, the squeeze on the last few reps were horrible lol

done!

chest and tris tomoz, looking to get the 45's up


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@Leeds89

Good to see you back lad, sorry oz didn't work out but you got further than most, hope it was a blast while it lasted, but back to business, get your **** in here and see. What the precious :devil2: has done to me


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Picture update, taken last week two weeks after the first pic
> 
> View attachment 131446
> View attachment 131445


What the fvck man! You're looking HUGE now! Good to see you're still working hard at it buddy it's clearly doing you well! I haven't been in the gym for a while now due to having no job no income and no food  But once it's sorted I'll be right back on track.

You enjoying the precious then  ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> What the fvck man! You're looking HUGE now! Good to see you're still working hard at it buddy it's clearly doing you well! I haven't been in the gym for a while now due to having no job no income and no food  But once it's sorted I'll be right back on track.
> 
> You enjoying the precious then  ?


you know me mate, only really stopped for a couple weeks back in march when i was on holiday, then another two weeks due to a poxy injury, but since thats healed its been all guns blazing. got myself a coach too..best decision ever, and money well spent!

sorry to hear about your situation bud, but you'll get back on your feet at some point, hopefully sooner rather than later 

mate i *****ing* love the precious!!! wish id jumped on it sooner but i recon the time was right, even managed my first 100kg bench for 4 reps and a couple of light assists, and got the 45kg bells up for 6 on the flat bench today :thumb:

already planning the next round haha :devil2:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chet and triceps*

kicked off with *flat db bench*

2 high rep warm up sets:

22.5 kg's

25 kg's

then 3 low rep working sets:

32.5 kg's

35 kg's

45 kg's to failure

then 1 high rep set:

25 kg's to failure

next was *flat db flys*

1 high rep warm up set:

10 kg's

then 3 low rep working sets:

12.5 kg's

15 kg's

17.5 kg 's to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

12.5 kg's to failure

last chest exercise was *inc db bench*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets

25 kg's

27.5 kg's

35 kg's to failure

then 1 final high rep set:

25 kg's to failure

chest done, next was triceps

started with *ez bar skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up:

EZ Bar + 7.5 KG

then 3 low rep working sets:

EZ Bar + 12.5 KG

EZ Bar + 15 KG

EZ Bar + 25 KG to failure

followed by 1 high rep working set:

EZ Bar + 17.5 KG to failure

last tricep exercise was *straight bar Push down*

no warm ups needed, just 3 low rep working sets:

36 KG

50 KG

64 KG to failure

then 1 high rep set to finish:

50 KG to failure

after that was all done and dusted, just rounded the session off with some ab crunches

really happy with today session...ste my self a target of getting those 45's up and was expecting only a couple of reps as i was jumping 5kgs each hand but failed on the prescribed rep range so i could up the weight next week, but i dont think there are 47's so will stick with them for a little while till im confident will have another scout round but i mite try the other set of 45's that if the two diff sets of 40s are anything to go by, they may feel a bit heavier, we shall see!

back and hams tomoz, set myself a target of 195 rack pull, but mat go for 200, will see how im feeling on the day, now its time for dinner and a bit of a chill before i have to prep my food


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> you know me mate, only really stopped for a couple weeks back in march when i was on holiday, then another two weeks due to a poxy injury, but since thats healed its been all guns blazing. got myself a coach too..best decision ever, and money well spent!
> 
> sorry to hear about your situation bud, but you'll get back on your feet at some point, hopefully sooner rather than later
> 
> ...


Hahaha knew this would happen  Give it a few months and you'll be saying to yourself, "Why even bother coming OFF? Haha glad you're enjoying it buddy! :beer:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Late subber to this but will follow with interest


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Did *hams and back*yesterday, was meant to go Friday but ended up failing asleep in a desk chair at my pc when I got in from work, so didn't think it was a good idea, although yesterday I was up at 4am for work and had overtime, so maybe it would have been better if I had gone Friday lol

*SLDL*

2 high rep warm up sets:

60kg

70kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

110 KG

120 KG

127.5 KG

132.5 KG to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

100kg to failure

Next was *Bent Over Rows*

2 high rep warm up sets:

50 KG

50 KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

60 KG

70 KG

80 KG

100 KG to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

60 KG to failure

Next was *lat pull down*

No warmups, just 4 low rep working sets:

40 KG

45 KG

50 KG

55 KG to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

30 KG to failure

To finish off the session was *rack pulls*

1 high rep warm up set:

80 KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

120kg

140kg

170kg

190kg to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

135kg to failure

Gym shut early on a Saturday so was unable to do any ab work, but after everything listed above, I was pretty knackered so will make sure to get em done tomoz


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Have you not done any tut work yet then mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Have you not done any tut work yet then mate?


nah not as yet, not sure when big bear is gonna implement it, but strangely looking forward to it lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

How you finding working with big bear if you dont mind me asking mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> How you finding working with big bear if you dont mind me asking mate?


no mind at all, to sum it up..its been a pleasure, and has been a real big help as far as my diet and training goes. i couldnt recommend his services enough


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> no mind at all, to sum it up..its been a pleasure, and has been a real big help as far as my diet and training goes. i couldnt recommend his services enough


Nice one mate, training seems to being going well anyway :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Nice one mate, training seems to being going well anyway :thumb:


going better than i expected, is a lot more volume and frequency than im used to. I assumed it was gonna leave me feeling burnt out along with my job (im a postman, so petty much non stop from the moment i get up, till the moment i get home) but so far im very pleased with how things are going :thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> nah not as yet, not sure when big bear is gonna implement it, but strangely looking forward to it lol


Say that when you're doing it!!!!! In fxuking agony at min


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

today was *shoulders/calfs*

*smith machine behind neck press*

(not the usual machine i use, the bar has hardly any weigh to it so had to go a bit heavier)

2 light warm ups followed by 3 low rep working sets:

bar + 20kg

bar + 27.5kg

bar + 45kg to faiure

then 1 high rep set:

bar + 20kg to failure

*seated db lat raise*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

7.5kg

7.5kg

12.5kg to failure

then 1 high rep set:

7.5kg to failure

*rear db fly*

3 low rep working sets:

15kg

15kg

20kg to failure

1 high rep set:

12.5kg to failure

*standing calf raise*

2 high rep warm up sets:

52.5kg

72.5kg

5 low rep working sets:

175kg

185kg

195kg

240kg

260kg to failure

finishing with 2 high rep working sets:

162,5kg

162.5kg

both to failure


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

what kinda numbers we talking for your high rep sets? I've been implementing some on my more isolation exercises at around 20-25


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> what kinda numbers we talking for your high rep sets? I've been implementing some on my more isolation exercises at around 20-25


 :nono: sorry mate, in respect for @Therealbigbear i dont post my rep count, as its part of the programme myself and other clients pay for..but i can say its not that high, i can imagine the burn from those area killer?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> :nono: sorry mate, in respect for @Therealbigbear i dont post my rep count, as its part of the programme myself and other clients pay for..but i can say its not that high, i can imagine the burn from those area killer?


No worries if I had a coach I'm sure I wouldnt post at all im that tight :lol:

Yeah absolutely kills mate do my first rest pause set aiming for 10-15 total with 2 rest pauses then wait couple mins and do the same exercise with 2 rest pauses again but aiming for 20-30 reps total, ruins me!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> No worries if I had a coach I'm sure I wouldnt post at all im that tight :lol:
> 
> Yeah absolutely kills mate do my first rest pause set aiming for 10-15 total with 2 rest pauses then wait couple mins and do the same exercise with 2 rest pauses again but aiming for 20-30 reps total, ruins me!!


DC training?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> DC training?


Yes mate, however I've modified it slightly.

Usually its just one working set and split is upper/lower.

I do 2 rp sets one real low reps one high on a pull/push/legs split.

Only did my first session of new split/training today was epic smashed rack pulls!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate, however I've modified it slightly.
> 
> Usually its just one working set and split is upper/lower.
> 
> ...


ah nice  i started to look into dc training a while back but never got to try it out, maybe something for the future. i normally finish my hams/back workout with rack pulls, first time i have ever done them too, as the other gyms iv been a member of haven't really been equipped for them. my first go at them, my heavy low rep failure set was at 125kg at the start of june, now up to 190..hopefully wanna get 200+ i dont think iv ever had an exercise take it all out of me as that, by my low rep heavy fail set i was trembling haha

do you have a journal or anything on here?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> ah nice  i started to look into dc training a while back but never got to try it out, maybe something for the future. i normally finish my hams/back workout with rack pulls, first time i have ever done them too, as the other gyms iv been a member of haven't really been equipped for them. my first go at them, my heavy low rep failure set was at 125kg at the start of june, now up to 190..hopefully wanna get 200+ i dont think iv ever had an exercise take it all out of me as that, by my low rep heavy fail set i was trembling haha
> 
> do you have a journal or anything on here?


Its a very good training system but you have that sh1t covered with big bear anyway 

Yep same with me and DC means you finish pull/leg workouts with your main compound e.g deads/squats, leaves you crawling out of the gym lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/236673-goodfellas-sloooooow-steady-stage.html is my journal get your sen in here :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Got a quads and biceps session later, luckily it's my day off so I can relax and crack on with my food prep without having to worry about rushing about, hoping to hit some PBs later


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> :nono: sorry mate, in respect for @Therealbigbear i dont post my rep count, as its part of the programme myself and other clients pay for..but i can say its not that high, i can imagine the burn from those area killer?


Hi mate,Tbh your signature does give a clue,most guys do not have the balls to train to complete failure on one set with drops thrown in to pump out, my Biglbs system is not a million miles away from Bears,when not on this diet pmsl.It works ,no ifs or but's!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BTW in now!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,Tbh your signature does give a clue,most guys do not have the balls to train to complete failure on one set with drops thrown in to pump out, my Biglbs system is not a million miles away from Bears,when not on this diet pmsl.It works ,no ifs or but's!


Yes I think a few people could learn a thing or two from mr mentzer 



biglbs said:


> BTW in now!


Good to have you on board sir, trying to keep it as interesting without giving too much away


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Yes I think a few people could learn a thing or two from mr mentzer
> 
> Good to have you on board sir, trying to keep it as interesting without giving too much away


I bought his book and trained like it for a while. Killed me. Bears is even worse though!!!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I bought his book and trained like it for a while. Killed me. Bears is even worse though!!!!!


Next to Dorian, he is my fav bodybuilder, shame he's not around anymore..I have everything by him except the heavy duty journal, hoping it might pop up on eBay or amazon on of these days so I can complete my collection

So When I saw that training by bears way involved going to failure I had a good idea of what it was gonna be like, however when I was doing the heavy duty system I had a training partner, going to failure solo is so much harder, knowing you have to give it your all and more to get that last rep, it's horrible but I'm loving it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*biceps and quads*

*standing barbell curl*

1 high rep warm up set:

Bar + 5kg

4 low rep working sets:

Bar + 10kg

Bar + 15kg

Bar + 20kg

Bar + 25kg to failure

Then 1 high rep rep working set:

Bar + 5kg to failure

*squats*

2 high rep working sets:

65kg

75kg

4 low rep working sets:

95kg

105kg

120kg

135kg to failure (PB :thumb: )

Then 1 high rep working set:

105kg to failure

*leg extension *

Now warmup sets:

25kg

25kg

40kg to failure

1 high rep working set:

20kg to failure

Last exercise was *leg press*

250kg

290kg

330kg

370kg to failure (PB :thumb: )

Strange session, started out ok them by the time I got to squats I was almost ready to give up. Last week ramping up to my working weight it was all good, and felt like I could do more, today 105 felt like a tonne weight, and I didn't think I would get through 120, but found a second wind, dug deep and gave it everything and smashed out 135 for a PB, just came out of nowhere  not sure if its because I'm normally up on my feet most of the morning/afternoon so gives my legs a good warm up, but as I've had the day off it not done much but take it easy lol will see of next session makes a difference as I would be coming from work

Now time for dinner and food prep then gonna head to bed, feel like I need a good sleep


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> *biceps and quads*
> 
> *standing barbell curl*
> 
> ...


140 soon buddy :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> 140 soon buddy :thumb:


Thats the plan mate, maybe a bit more


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Know how you feel mate. Doing this kind of training the mind can fail way before the muscle


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Next to Dorian, he is my fav bodybuilder, shame he's not around anymore..I have everything by him except the heavy duty journal, hoping it might pop up on eBay or amazon on of these days so I can complete my collection
> 
> So When I saw that training by bears way involved going to failure I had a good idea of what it was gonna be like, however when I was doing the heavy duty system I had a training partner, going to failure solo is so much harder, knowing you have to give it your all and more to get that last rep, it's horrible but I'm loving it


Yeah I did legs with a mate. Was a lot easier having someone to push you. Think I might get his hit book out and have a read.

Only thing I didn't agree with is 5-7 days rest before workouts. Didn't Make sense to me that. Sometimes even ten!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Yeah I did legs with a mate. Was a lot easier having someone to push you. Think I might get his hit book out and have a read.
> 
> Only thing I didn't agree with is 5-7 days rest before workouts. Didn't Make sense to me that. Sometimes even ten!


I think I was using heavy duty 1 which was his original program that In my mind, the time it was written, which I think was 93. Was the original push pull legs routine you see banned about the forum, was set up for m/w/f but i was using it eod at first but just cut it back to mwf and weekends off as I was still adding weight or reps the whole way through I saw no need to increase rest days to that amount lol

Spent quite a while on it then moved to heavy duty 2 but still kept the same frequency as it worked

Still get the books out and read them time to time, such a good program that def gets results may even go back to it one day but for now I'm happy training the big bear way


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Have you seen his YouTube vids? he died literally a week after he trained the kid on chest!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Weighing in at 16 stone this morning, up 3 lbs since switching from chicken to beef in my meals


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dan mundy always delivers


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Weighing in at 16 stone this morning, up 3 lbs since switching from chicken to beef in my meals
> 
> View attachment 132990


Looking good mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Weighing in at 16 stone this morning, up 3 lbs since switching from chicken to beef in my meals
> 
> View attachment 132990


Ah my fav red meat,you will never grow as well on much else,looking superb man..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wait until you use the kind of weights bear and i do(not at mo as on fast high rep stuff,to burn fat) mate,no cvnt wants to spot us and when the do they are a liability as bears injury will testify!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Weighing in at 16 stone this morning, up 3 lbs since switching from chicken to beef in my meals
> 
> View attachment 132990


Looking BIGG mate, your clearly grafting hard and big bear clearly knows is sh1t


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Dan mundy always delivers


Your damn right I do! Unless it goes past 2.20pm...then I **** off to the gym haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ah my fav red meat,you will never grow as well on much else,looking superb man..


I must say its only been a week since the switch but I much prefer it..steak for lunch(s) and dinner haha

Cheers mate, every time I catch sight of myself in the mirror I can't stop smiling! Working with dave is hands down the best decision if made as far as my training has gone! Can't wait to see what's ahead.



biglbs said:


> Wait until you use the kind of weights bear and i do(not at mo as on fast high rep stuff,to burn fat) mate,no cvnt wants to spot us and when the do they are a liability as bears injury will testify!


Lol I think. Can only dream of throwing around the kinda poundages you two units do, you'd probs use my working weights as your first warm up sets :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good mate. Got some good timber on you!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Looking BIGG mate, your clearly grafting hard and big bear clearly knows is sh1t


Cheers mate, at the end of the day, it's ultimately myself I'm letting down if I don't put the work in, but also @Therealbigbear puts a lot of time and effort into this for me, and is always on hand to make adjustments and give me the help and advise as and when needed so I want to be able to do his work justice, just hope he's happy and proud with what we are achieving so far to get me where I want to be, I think this is only the beginning


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Looking good mate. Got some good timber on you!


Thanks rob, it's the positive comments like this, along with the positive changes in the mirror and on the scales that make me thrive to carry on


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers mate, at the end of the day, it's ultimately myself I'm letting down if I don't put the work in, but also @Therealbigbear puts a lot of time and effort into this for me, and is always on hand to make adjustments and give me the help and advise as and when needed so I want to be able to do his work justice, just hope he's happy and proud with what we are achieving so far to get me where I want to be, I think this is only the beginning


Yeah buddy, you got any targets what weight you'd like to get to?

Do you consult with big bear about "supps" usage aswell?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah buddy, you got any targets what weight you'd like to get to?
> 
> Do you consult with big bear about "supps" usage aswell?


well, i thought getting to 15stone would have been quite the milestone, but once i got there i just wanted more, and now im at 16stone, i still wanna push the boat out, i have 5 and 1/2 weeks left of my cycle and i just want to get as heavy as i can whilst remaining relatively lean, close to the 17 stone mark would be nice, don't think i would want to be any less before considering a cut

to put it in perspective, last september whilst i was still natty i cut fro 4 weeks using a combo of carbs only pre/post workout for 2 weeks, then IF for 2 weeks went from 14 stone to 13, and although i got quite shredded, i felt like the wind was gonna blow me away haha



i told myself i didnt want to be anything less than 16, but now im here, as long as i can put on mass and stay lean il just keep going

i recond if im in a position to do so next year id like to compete, as i dont want all this effort and gym malarky to be for nothing if you know what i mean?

ps. yes bear advises me on my supps :rolleye: usage


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I must say its only been a week since the switch but I much prefer it..steak for lunch(s) and dinner haha
> 
> Cheers mate, every time I catch sight of myself in the mirror I can't stop smiling! Working with dave is hands down the best decision if made as far as my training has gone! Can't wait to see what's ahead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> well, i thought getting to 15stone would have been quite the milestone, but once i got there i just wanted more, and now im at 16stone, i still wanna push the boat out, i have 5 and 1/2 weeks left of my cycle and i just want to get as heavy as i can whilst remaining relatively lean, close to the 17 stone mark would be nice, don't think i would want to be any less before considering a cut
> 
> to put it in perspective, last september whilst i was still natty i cut fro 4 weeks using a combo of carbs only pre/post workout for 2 weeks, then IF for 2 weeks went from 14 stone to 13, and although i got quite shredded, i felt like the wind was gonna blow me away haha
> 
> ...


Quality look right there considering you were natty :thumb:

Good thinking might as well make the most out of your cycle.

Definetley get you on the competing front. I'm doing the Warrington 2015 without fail, I know its agessssssss away but I want to get myself to level size wise where I wouldn't look out of place lol. Plus for me its all about bettering myself year on year so the stage is perfect for this and yes we put enough effort in for more than just to look good on a beach lol (although that has been my goal many times)

p.s good to hear :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Quality look right there considering you were natty :thumb:
> 
> Good thinking might as well make the most out of your cycle.
> 
> ...


for the first week or so i though it was a good look too, but there was just nothing of me

i know there are a couple of local shows that are held around june/july time so have till then in 2014 to build something special, and im will to put the work in 110% 

you say that 2015 is a long way out, sure is on paper..but we are over half way through this year already, so just make sure you stay on top of it as im sure it will creep up in no time

last year that was the one and only time i cut to look good on the beach, probably lasted about a week at the most before the rebound from eating out and drinking myself silly, but i haven't touched a drop since may as i dont want even the slightest thing to jeopardise all the hard work, as that holiday taught me it can go to **** in a blink of any eye

im determined to stay on top of things :thumbup1:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

You do the work mate i just provide the direction lol

Oh if you stick with me sfter this i have some plans for you

It will be time to sample big bears patent ow ya fu(k3r training system


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> You do the work mate i just provide the direction lol
> 
> Oh if you stick with me sfter this i have some plans for you
> 
> It will be time to sample* big bears patent ow ya fu(k3r training system*


this is true, but your direction has played a massive part..you definitely deserve some credit!

this sounds very interesting, where do i sign up


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Teamwork


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> for the first week or so i though it was a good look too, but there was just nothing of me
> 
> i know there are a couple of local shows that are held around june/july time so have till then in 2014 to build something special, and im will to put the work in 110%
> 
> ...


I'm the same mate knocked drink on the head pretty much (out once every 2 months if that) and my physique has improved no end.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest and triceps*

was really looking forward to this session! plus the gym wasnt too busy so getting to the benches and equipment was no bother!

*flat db bench*

2 high rep warm up sets:

25KG's

25KG's

then 3 low rep working sets:

35KG's

37.5KG's

45KG's to failure

then 1 High rep working set:

25KG's to failure

*flat DB flys*

1 high rep warm up:

10KG's

then 3 low rep working sets:

15KG's

17.5KG's

17.5KG's to failure

then 1 High rep working set:

12.5KG's to failure

*inc DB bench* to finish chest off

no warm ups just 3 low rep working sets:

25KG's

27.5KG's

35KG's to failure

then 1 high rep set:

25KG's to failure

*triceps*

*EZ Skull Crushers*

1 high rep Warm up set:

EZ Bar + 10KG

then 3 Low rep working sets:

EZ Bar + 15KG

EZ Bar + 17.5KG

Ez Bar + 27.5KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

EZ Bar + 20KG to failure

*Straigh Bar Push Down*

no warm up sets, just 3 low rep working sets:

41KG

55KG

68KG to failure

and 1 last high rep working set:

50KG to failure

took a cheeky changing room pic, full of food but still holding definition!



Hams and back tomoz, bring it on :gun_bandana:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice strong session pal. Keep it up


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just saw this buddy , sick tats by the way


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

And massive diferance to your first pics what was ur starting stats ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Just saw this buddy , sick tats by the way


Cheers pal, took bloody long enough, my left sleeve was a little over a year lol got my lower right leg to go and I'm done 



reza85 said:


> And massive diferance to your first pics what was ur starting stats ?


In my first pictures I was 15stone,5lbs I think...bout a couple weeks in I had dropped the 5lbs but strength was still on the rise, 11 weeks into my cycle and I'm now 16stone and much leaner 

Can't think of the top of my head my lifts were but at the end of the cycle I will go though and find em amd compare the numbers but has been a massive increase on all lifts, compounds and isolations :thumbup1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great progress


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Great progress


cheers reza, hoping it carries on that way too


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams/back*

started the session with *SLDL*

2 high rep warm up sets:

60KG

70KG

then 4 low rep working sets

forgot to write down my 3rd set, and only realised after i loaded up for my 4th heavy fail set, but started at 112.5KG and worked up to 135KG failing on the last set

then 1 high rep working set:

105KG to failure

thats all for hams, next was *back*

*Bent Over Rows*

2 high rep warm up sets:

50KG

52.5KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

62.5KG

72.5KG

82.5KG

102.5KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

62.5kg

really trying to take all momentum out of this movement by doing at dead stop at the bottom, really feel it working my lats overtime, such a good squeeze at the top when coupled with controlled reps 

*lat pull down*

no warm ups, just 4 low rep working sets:

45KG

45KG

45KG

50KG to failure

1 high rep set:

35KG to failure

again, done with smooth controlled reps with a pause at the bottom and dead stop at the top!

last exercise, *rack pulls*

they beat me last time so today i was more determined to hit the prescribed reps so i can up the poundages next session :thumbup1:

1 high rep warm up set:

60KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

100KG

120KG

160KG

190KG to failure

then 1 high rep set to finish:

135KG to failure

smashed it! weight is getting upped next session


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Wow f€cking hell post man pat turned into a beast!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today was *shoulders and calfs*

*seated behind neck press in smith machine*

Managed to get on my usual smith machine with the weighted bar today, missed it last session :thumb:

2 high rep warm ups:

Empty bar

Bar + 7.5kg

Then 3 low rep working sets:

Bar +

20kg

27.5kg

37.5kg to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

Bar + 20kg to failure

Next was *seated DB lat raise*

No warm up sets, just 3 low rep working sets:

7.5kg's

10kg's

15kg's to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

10kg's to failure

Last was *rear DB flys*

Again no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

15kg's

17.5kg's

20kg's to failure

Then 1 last high rep working set:

15kg's to failure

Think I'm underestimating myself on the rear DB flys, coming to my low and high rep failure sets I got a few more reps on each set before I hit failure, so next week I might have to up the poundages a little more than I normally would

*calfs*

*standing calf raise*

Still one of my strongest points, smashed the full stack (205kg) + another 60kg added, still no signs of slowing down lol

So begun with 2 high rep warm up sets:

55kg

75kg

Then 5 low rep working sets:

175kg

185kg

195kg

245kg

265kg to failure

Finished the set off with 2 high rep working sets:

165kg

165kg

Both to failure.

Afterward finished the session off with some ab work!

Got two lots of quads and bis over the next week, hoping to hit 140 on squats


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man,you're doing great here:thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good man,you're doing great here:thumb:


Cheers for the kind words mate, every little helps fuel the fire! Lots of time and effort is going in to this so just trying to make sure I give it 110%

I have a feeling this is only the beginning :beer:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers for the kind words mate, every little helps fuel the fire! Lots of time and effort is going in to this so just trying to make sure I give it 110%
> 
> I have a feeling this is only the beginning :beer:


Really liking the look of your workouts mate, good cross between volume and intensity by looks of it.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Really liking the look of your workouts mate, good cross between volume and intensity by looks of it.


Def been one of my fav routines to date, really like the body part splits too..seems to be working very well so far


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

My kung foo is stwong!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> My kung foo is stwong!


Why you look at the goldfish so ,master?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just been going through my log book, and have realised that my lifts have far surpassed what i was expecting them to, so have decided on some targets for the end of this cycle

so far lifts are as follows

Rack Pull - 190kg

DB Bench - 45kgs (each hand)

Inc DB bench - 35KG (each hand)

BB Row - 105kg

Squat - 135kg

Leg Press - 370kg

Smith BNP - bar + 37.5KG

Calf raise - 265kg

SLDL - 135kg

minus the bi/tri/quad isolation work, these are my biggest lifts so far..to date, ever so im thinking

rack pull - 200kg+

flat db bench 50kg (each hand)

Inc db bench 45kg (each hand)

BB row - 115kg

squat - 145kg

leg press - 380+kg

smith Behind neck press - bar + 45KG

calf raise - 280kg

SLDL - 150KG

gonna hold myself to it


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Been following in the dark 

Making grea progress so far mate, good size in your recent pics, what weight are you sitting at now (sorry if mentioned)?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Been following in the dark
> 
> Making grea progress so far mate, good size in your recent pics, what weight are you sitting at now (sorry if mentioned)?


Cheers mate, watch away h34r:

Really happy with the way things are moving along, weighed myself on weds first thing in the morning and was sitting at 16stone dead, started off around the 15stone mark, bout 5-6 weeks of the cycle left


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> just been going through my log book, and have realised that my lifts have far surpassed what i was expecting them to, so have decided on some targets for the end of this cycle
> 
> so far lifts are as follows
> 
> ...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Hello mate, those lifts are the last low rep failure sets I do, before I do a high rep failure set, might list those at the end for comparison too, but I don't list the actual rep numbers because its part of bigbears programme I want to keep between us, as its the programme his other clients pay for etc


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you not regular deadlift?

Or is it just rotated atm and racks are in?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Do you not regular deadlift?
> 
> Or is it just rotated atm and racks are in?


Not atm, Just rack pulls as I have the SLDL in there to hit my hams, although there are a couple of exercises I am looking to incorporate probs when I get back from my holiday in October, being normal deads and hack squats, never been in a gym that has a hack machine so would like to take advantage of it  but will keep things as they are till then


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Not atm, Just rack pulls as I have the SLDL in there to hit my hams, although there are a couple of exercises I am looking to incorporate probs when I get back from my holiday in October, being normal deads and hack squats, never been in a gym that has a hack machine so would like to take advantage of it  but will keep things as they are till then


Mate, when you get chance try sissy hack squats, they will cripple you!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Mate, when you get chance try sissy hack squats, they will cripple you!


Think if seen a vid of these, they look horrible!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Think if seen a vid of these, they look horrible!


They are evil Dave has me doing them currently I barely use more than the bar weight!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads n biceps*

managed to get in a power rack from the get go, so kicked things off from there.

*squats*

2 high rep warm up sets:

60KG

60KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

100KG

120KG

137.5KG to failure <------------- kicking myself i didnt go for the 140, next time!

then 1 high rep working set:

105kg, got bloody stuck at the bottom at rep 10 :stupid: had to throw the bar off my back and almost got catapulted through the wall lol, although got 3 more reps than last session, but not enough to up the weigh, will have it next session along with the 140, im sure of it :thumb:

next was *legpress*

no warm ups were needed so did 4 low rep working sets:

255KG

295KG

340KG

375KG to failure

then 1 high rep set:

260KG to failure, made a slight adjustment to my foot position on the platform, and i must day my quads were screaming at me! could barely moved the last rep but managed to squeeze it out 

last quad exercise was *seated leg extensions*

again, no warm ups, so straight into 3 low rep working sets:

15KG + the extra plate

25KG + the extra plate

45KG to failure

then 1 high rep set:

15KG to failure

finished off with *biceps*

*standing bb curl*

1 high rep warm up set:

empty bar

then 4 low rep working sets:

bar + 5KG

bar + 10KG

Bar + 15KG

Bar + 20KG to failure

finishing with 1 high rep set:

bar + 10KG to failure

didnt have enough time for abs so will smash em tomoz after chest and triceps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Always dangerous going to failure with squats mate. I know your pain!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

You always seem to have pretty intense workouts, props to your hard work :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Always dangerous going to failure with squats mate. I know your pain!


I can normally gauge the rep that takes me to failure quite well, knowing that's it, there's no more in the tank..but I think since I've played around with my stance a bit and properly hitting my quads fully I should have dropped the weight down but still going from where I left off, although the preceding rep before I got stuck felt fine, def felt like there was a couple mor win me, I think I paused at the bottom of just a split second too long, and that was it, my legs locked up and didn't want to move...I. Just glad it was the 105 I got stuck under and not the 137.5 haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> You always seem to have pretty intense workouts, props to your hard work :thumb:


Cheers mate, I'm normally left so short of breath and a sweaty mess, that's when I know it's been a good workout. If working with dave has taught me anything, it's that I've been stuck in my comfort zone for far too long, and has shown me what I can actually do. These last few workouts if really surprised myself, just wanna give this my all and get the best results possible

I think this has been an eye opener for what my capabilities are and how much Iv been holding myself back, if I carry on its gonna get me no where, it's been all or nothing now since the end of may, and I'm not willing to go back to those old ways


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers mate, I'm normally left so short of breath and a sweaty mess, that's when I know it's been a good workout. If working with dave has taught me anything, it's that I've been stuck in my comfort zone for far too long, and has shown me what I can actually do. These last few workouts if really surprised myself, just wanna give this my all and get the best results possible
> 
> I think this has been an eye opener for what my capabilities are and how much Iv been holding myself back, if I carry on its gonna get me no where, it's been all or nothing now since the end of may, and I'm not willing to go back to those old ways


This is exactly why I'll be hiring a coach in not so very distant future (pretty much october time)

I do feel I train hard but I've always trained low volume style high intensity, never really mixed it up, so having someone to periodise my training will be a god send. Aswell as someone to debate ideas with and most importantly someone I can learn of!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> This is exactly why I'll be hiring a coach in not so very distant future (pretty much october time)
> 
> I do feel I train hard but I've always trained low volume style high intensity, never really mixed it up, so having someone to periodise my training will be a god send. Aswell as someone to debate ideas with and most importantly someone I can learn of!


This is exactly how it's been with dave, totally change my perspective on training and diet as a whole, tbf I was getting by by myself but looking at what I achieved by myself over the years, and what I have achieved with dave behind me in little over 12 weeks is nothing short of amazing

Really looking forward to where this is going to take me, go for it..hiring a coach is money well spent, but the things I'm learning I can't really put a price on


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> This is exactly how it's been with dave, totally change my perspective on training and diet as a whole, tbf I was getting by by myself but looking at what I achieved by myself over the years, and what I have achieved with dave behind me in little over 12 weeks is nothing short of amazing
> 
> Really looking forward to where this is going to take me, go for it..hiring a coach is money well spent, but the things I'm learning I can't really put a price on


Keep on cracking mate!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers mate, I'm normally left so short of breath and a sweaty mess, that's when I know it's been a good workout. If working with dave has taught me anything, it's that I've been stuck in my comfort zone for far too long, and has shown me what I can actually do. These last few workouts if really surprised myself, just wanna give this my all and get the best results possible
> 
> I think this has been an eye opener for what my capabilities are and how much Iv been holding myself back, if I carry on its gonna get me no where, it's been all or nothing now since the end of may, and I'm not willing to go back to those old ways


Exactly same with me. Just these past 5 sessions with Dave have destroyed me. Mrs Looks worried when I come in.

Comfort zone. Over!!!! Haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest n tris*

*flat db bench*

2 high rep warm up sets:

20KG's

25KG's

3 low rep working sets:

35KG's

37.5KG's

45KG's to failure

forgot the high rep failure set 

*flat db flys*

1 high rep warm up set:

10KG's

3 low rep working sets

15KG's

17.5KG's

20KG's to failure

1 high rep working set:

15KG's

*inc db bench*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

25KG's

27.5KG's

35KG's to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

25KG's to failure

wow..i think im really getting to grips with the whole mind muscle connection thing, plus with a slight change on elbow/arm position during the press has made a hell of a difference, the squeeze i was feeling during the last low and high failure sets was something else, could really feel my chest working to the max, have never felt anything like it 

*triceps*

*skull crushers*

started with 1 high rep warm up set:

EZ bar + 12.5kg

then 3 low rep working sets:

EZ bar + 17.5KG

EZ bar + 20KG

EZ bar + 30KG to failure

1 high rep working set:

EZ bar + 22.5KG to failure

*straight bar push downs*

no warm up, just 3 low rep working sets:

41KG

55KG

68KG to failure

finished with 1 high rep working set:

55KG to failure

have seemed to have picked up a slight injury, kinda where the long head of my tricep meets the lat, only really noticed it during flys during the eccentric part of the lift (lowering) and when i was raising my arms up to rest the stack during the pushdowns, my pressing and skull crushers caused no aggro, have back and hams tomoz so might lower the weight during rows, will see how i feel during the sets ramping up to my heavy, but dave has told me to execute the lat pul downs, TUT style (time under tension) so 5 seconds up, 5 seconds down, so gonna have to go super light...im looking forward to it, but i will probs have a diff opinion tomoz as iv heard this kinda work is quite brutal, wont have another chest/tris session till next week so hopefully it would have alleviated somewhat by then :cursing:


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello mate,

I can't recommend enough, using a tennis ball to roll over the muscle/tight part. I do it all of the time, before upper sessions. Really painful, particularly if its slightly injured and its your first time, but it loosens you up nicely.

Give it a go!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams/back*

*hams*

started with the good ol *SLDL*

2 high rep warm ups:

60KG

70KG

followed by 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

90KG

110KG

120KG to failure

followed by 1 high rep set:

100kg to failure

next was *bent over rows*

2 high rep warm up sets:

40KG

50KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

60KG

70KG

85KG

105KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

60KG to failure

next, moved onto *lat pull down*

done a little differently, was a TUT or time under tension set, 5 seconds positive and 5 second negative, so had to drop the poundage waaaay back lol

4 low rep working sets:

25KG

30KG

35KG

35KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

20KG to failure

amazing pump and burn, could really feel the lats contracting 

last exercise was *Rack Pulls*

1 high rep warm up set:

70KG

followed by 4 low rep working sets:

100KG

120KG

160KG

195KG to failure

then 1 last high rep working set:

137.5KG to failure

absolutely ****ed me haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

today was *shoulders/calfs*

*smith machine Behind neck press*

2 high rep warm ups:

bar

bar + 5KG

followed by 3 low rep working sets:

bar + 10KG

bar + 20KG

bar + 40KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

bar + 22.5KG to failure

next was *seated lateral DB raises*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

10KG's

10KG's

15KG's to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

10KGS to failure

next was *TUT rear db flys*

due to the pain i was told to do this light, in TUT fashion, (5 seconds up, 5 seconds down)

just 3 low rep working sets

5KG's

5KG's

5KG's

then 1 high rep working set:

5KG's to failure

like the tut lat pull down, the squeeze and contraction during this movement was amazing!

shoulders done, moved onto *calfs*

*standing calf raise*

2 high rep warm up sets:

57.5KG

77.5KG

then 5 low rep working sets:

177.5KG

187.5KG

197.5KG

247.5KG

267.5KG to failure

finishing with 2 high rep working sets:

167.5KG

167.5KG

done!

finally got 2 plates on the smith behind neck press! not exactly sure how heavy the bar is, as by itself it feels a lot heavier than an oly bar, so next session i will move onto a free weight BNP just to gauge the difference

got all my meals prepped for tomoz already, and have all my shakes whilst at work all measured out and bagged up.

quads and bi's tomoz..wanna smash that 140KG squat :2guns:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

two week photo comparison



sorry about the grainy pics, we have one of those energy saving bulbs at home, makes the lighting a 5am quite poor lol

no change in weight, but think my waist looks a bit narrower in the new pic


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd agree. Look a little slimmer around waist


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:



> two week photo comparison
> 
> View attachment 133780
> View attachment 133781
> ...


You know what that means???

MORE FOOD!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> You know what that means???
> 
> MORE FOOD!


^^^^^^^^^ THIS!!!!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Hit a 140KG PB on squats today, will update the session after my dinner, but just wanted to put that out there :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*biceps/quads*

*bicpes*

all racks were being used, so kicked the session off with *standing bb curl*

1 high rep warm up:

empty bar

then 4 low rep working sets:

bar + 5KG

bar + 10KG

bar + 15KG

bar + 15KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

bar + 10KG to failure

by this time i though i was gonna have to start my quads off with seated leg press, but one warm up set into it a rack became free so jumped in it

*quads*

*squats*

2 high rep warm ups:

60KG

70KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

100KG

120KG

140KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

then 1 high rep set to failure:

105KG.......didint get stuck this time and hit all reps 

next was *leg extensions*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

25KG

25KG + plate

35KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

25KG

last quad exercise was *seated leg press*

again, no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

260KG

300KG

340KG

375KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

270KG to failure

buzzing i hit the 140 on squats today. was kicking myself i didnt go for it at the start of the week as during the 137.5 set i felt like i coulda had it, but this just gave me the target to see the week out

happy days :laugh:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good effort lad. No better feeling than getting a Nice heavy squat pb


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Good effort lad. No better feeling than getting a Nice heavy squat pb


tell me about it, couldnt wipe the smile off my face for the rest of the session haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today was *hams and back*

*SLDL*

2 high rep warm ups:

60KG

70Kg

Followed by 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

90KG

100kg

120kg to failure

Finishing with1 high rep working set:

100KG To failure.

*bent over rows*

2 high rep warm ups:

40KG

50KG

Followed by 4 low rep working sets:

60KG

70KG

80KG

90KG to failure

Finishing with 1 high rep working set:

70KG to failure

*lat pull downs, with 5 sec positive and negative*

3 low rep working sets:

35KG

40Kg

45KG

45KG to failure

Followed by 1 high rep working set:

30KG To failure

Last exercise was the big one, *rack pull*

1 high rep warm up set:

70KG

100KG

130KG

170KG

200KG to failure :thumb:

Finishing with 1 high rep working set:

140KG to failure

Did chest and tris yesterday and will update when I find my note book, can't think what I did off the top of my head lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome work on rack deads/squats matey


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Awesome work on rack deads/squats matey


So pleased with it, never in my life could I see myself squatting 3 plates a side, dave wants 142.5 out of me this week, I recon it can be done,

Def think these past few sessions have me believing more that the targets I set myself a few posts back are becoming more of a reality rather than just a bunch of numbers written down


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> So pleased with it, never in my life could I see myself squatting 3 plates a side, dave wants 142.5 out of me this week, I recon it can be done,
> 
> Def think these past few sessions have me believing more that the targets I set myself a few posts back are becoming more of a reality rather than just a bunch of numbers written down


Obviously mindset is in a great place then mate, I like them written down tbh, If I write/type out that I'll hit something then don't Id feel sh1t lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Obviously mindset is in a great place then mate, I like them written down tbh, If I write/type out that I'll hit something then don't Id feel sh1t lol


The only time Iv done it is comparing what I'm lifting currently to what I had been lifting say 12 weeks previous etc to gauge progression, this is the first time Iv done it where Iv written what I want to be lifting, def gonna do it more often as its nice to have something to work toward


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

**double update**

bank holiday monday *chest and tri* yeah thats right, im the boring **** that lifts on the bank holiday :lol:

*flat db bench press*

2 high rep warm ups:

22.5KG

25KG

followed by 3 low rep working sets:

32.5KG

37.5KG

45KG to failure

*pec dec*(unsure if machine was in lbs or kg's so will list numbers on plates)

1 high rep warm up:

21

followed by 3 low rep working sets:

35

42

56 to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

35 to failure

all reps were super strict and controlled tut style, the squeeze and peak contraction on this was incredible, my chest felt like it was gonna pop haha

last exercise for chest was *inc db bench press*

no warm ups, just straight into 3 low rep working sets:

27.5KG

32.5KG

37.5KG to failure

finishing with 1 high rep working set:

27.5KG to failure

happy with that, can increase the weights next session as i hit all the reps needed 

*triceps*

*ez bar skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up set:

ez bar + 10KG

then 3 low rep working sets:

ez bar + 15KG

ez bar + 20KG

ez bar + 30KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

ez bar + 25Kg

had to slightly adjust the weights for this, wanted to add a little extra to the weight ramping up to the fail sets but for the life of me, i couldnt find any '1.25' plates, as i was in the gym round by my gf's and not my own, not to worry will increase em next session!

*straight bar push downs*

(stack consisted of 10lb increments)

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

40lbs

60lbs

120lbs to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

90lbs to failure

then nipped upstairs to the cardio section and finished the session off with some decline sit ups with a crunch

**todays shoulder/calf session**

*seated free weight behind neck press*

2 high rep warm ups:

20KG

30KG

then 3 low rep working sets:

40KG

50KG

60KG to failure

followed by 1 high rep working set:

40KG to failure

come to the conclusion that the weight of bar in the smith machine i normally use cant be too far off 20kg, as with 2x 20KG platyes last session, i got one more rep than today before hitting failure with oly bar + 2x20KG plates

*seated db lat raise*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

10KG's

12.5KG's

12.5KG's to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

7.5KG's to failure

*rear db flys (tut style)*

3 low rep working sets:

5KG's

5KG's

7.5KG's to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

5KG's to failure

again, kept the weights low to concentrate on super strict form with a 5 sec positive and 5 sec negative

*Calfs*

*standing calf raise*

2 high rep warm ups:

65KG

75KG

followed by 5 low rep working sets:

180KG

190KG

200KG

250KG

270KG to failure

finised with two high rep working sets:

170KG to failure on both sets

calfs were screaming, but i love it lol

day off work tomoz, got quite a bit on so wont have much of a lay in though, just nice not to have the stress of work to deal with, at least for one day any way


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good log sub'd


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Glais said:


> good log sub'd


cheers mate, trying to make it as interesting as i can


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads and biceps*

had a nightmare morning, slept in almost an hour so just about had time for my breakfast shake, but no time to sort one of my meal replacement shake, or pre workout shake, so hitting the gym on an empty stomach i wasnt expecting much, but was in for a nice surprise 

*squats*

2 high rep warm ups:

60KG

70KG

followed by 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

100KG

120KG

142.5KG to failure (pushing out one more rep than needed, just to know i nailed it  ) PB:thumb:

then 1 high rep working set:

107.5KG to failure

*leg extensions*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

25KG + plate

25KG + plate

35KG + plate to failure

then 1 high rep wprking set:

25KG + plate to failure

*leg press*

again, no warm ups, just 4 low rep working sets:

265KG

305KG

345KG

380KG to failure PB :thumb:

then 1 high rep working set:

275KG to failure

*BB curls*

1 high rep warm up:

empty bar

then 4 low rep working sets:

bar + 5KG

bar + 10KG

bar + 15KG

bar + 20KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

bar + 10KG to failure

done!

so another PB on squats (and some) and leg press, despite having two less meals in me!

legs were aching so much in the car on the way home haha, always a sign of a good session!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> *quads and biceps*
> 
> had a nightmare morning, slept in almost an hour so just about had time for my breakfast shake, but no time to sort one of my meal replacement shake, or pre workout shake, so hitting the gym on an empty stomach i wasnt expecting much, but was in for a nice surprise
> 
> ...


Well done mate. Pb on squats. Very satisfying. Doing well


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Well done mate. Pb on squats. Very satisfying. Doing well


Cheers Rob, every session Iv pretty much surprised last time I squatted before this was maybe a year and a half ago, and the best I could manage was 125, was speaking to dave and we both think I have 150 in me, so gonna do my best to work toward it, don't ink I want to accept anything less


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

In for this. Looking good fella :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> In for this. Looking good fella :thumb:


Welcome aboard matey!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I should have been home by now cracking on with dinner and food prep but my poxy car just broke Down, not sure if iv run outta petrol or something more sinister, I'm hoping the former but I'm pretty ****ed off to say the least! Hope the pic up turns up soon, been waiting 45mins so far


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Uh oh! Trouble at t'mill......hope you get home ok dan..


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Uh oh! Trouble at t'mill......hope you get home ok dan..


Bit of a false alarm flubadubdub, some numpty :whistling: ran the fuel too low, back up and running and I'm home! Mountain of things to do but they shall be done!

Hope you are well lady, u should stop by more often :bounce:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Bit of a false alarm flubadubdub, some numpty :whistling: ran the fuel too low, back up and running and I'm home! Mountain of things to do but they shall be done!
> 
> Hope you are well lady, *u should stop by more often :bounce*:


Heehee....well, I was waiting for you to invite me cos I didn't want to wreck your journal.....cough.... 

I will stop by more now, although I have always read it...ya know, just in case you needed my professional eye on anything:laugh:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Heehee....well, I was waiting for you to invite me cos I didn't want to wreck your journal.....cough....
> 
> I will stop by more now, although I have always read it...ya know, just in case you needed my professional eye on anything:laugh:


You are more than welcome here anytime 

Glad to know I have been keeping an eye an me though h34r:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh yeah...can't keep a good ninja down ya know.....silent like the wind.....woooooooshhhh.....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

think i can just about find time for a double update 

from mondays* chest/tri* session

all weights listed is per DB in each hand!

*flat db bench press*

2 high rep warm ups:

22.5KG's

25KG's

followed by 3 low rep working sets:

32.5KG's

37.5KG's

45KG's to failure

finishing with 1 high rep working set:

27.5KG's

*pec dec*

2 sec positive with a short hold, 5 sec negative

1 high rep warm up:

10KG

followed by 3 low rep working sets:

20KG

30KG

40KG to failure

finishing with 1 high rep working set:

20KG to failure

*inc DB bench press*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

27.5KG's

32.5KG's

37.5KG's to failure

finishing with 1 high rep working set:

27.5KG's to failure

chest dones, moved onto *tris*

*EZ bar Skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up set:

EZ bar + 12.5KG

followed by 3 low rep working sets:

EZ bar + 17.5KG

EZ bar + 22.5KG

EZ bar + 32.5KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

EZ bar + 25KG to failure

*straight bar push downs*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

46KG

55KG

77KG to failure

finishing with 1 high rep working set:

55KG to failure

todays *Hams/Back*workout

started with *SLDL*

2 high rep warm up sets:

60KG

80KG

then 4 low rep working sets

100KG

120KG

130KG

140KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

then 1 high rep working set:

110KG to failure

next was *bent over rows*

2 high rep warm up sets:

40KG

50KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

60KG

70KG

80KG

90KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

75Kg to failure

*lat pull down*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

35KG

45KG

50KG

60KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

40KG to failure

last exercise, after all that lot was the big *rack pull*

started with 1 high rep warm up set:

80KG

followed by 4 low rep working sets:

100KG

130KG

170KG

202.5KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

finishing with 1 high rep working set:

140KG to failure

was meant to finish with some ab work, but time was getting on and i had ruined myself, so called it a day haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Those are some high intensity sessions mate. How long are you in the gym per session?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Those are some high intensity sessions mate. How long are you in the gym per session?


They are indeed mate, pretty short rest periods too unless I feel I need an extra 30 secs it so, try to be in and out In an hour and 30 mins sometimes I may go a bit over but the gear will play its part here when the need arises


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Good work as usual mate, looking forward to the bulk comp?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Good work as usual mate, looking forward to the bulk comp?


def mate, even more motivation to get massive, along with all the banter chucked in, should be a good journal..gutted i missed out on the transformation one, def wansnt gonna pass this one up 

how about you?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> def mate, even more motivation to get massive, along with all the banter chucked in, should be a good journal..gutted i missed out on the transformation one, def wansnt gonna pass this one up
> 
> how about you?


Can't wait mate, will be good to force myself to take proper progress pics along side working with con and hopefully a tasty cycle it should be good :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders and calfs*

*behind neck press in smith (weighted bar)*

2 high rep warm up sets:

bar

bar + 5KG

then 3 low rep working sets:

bar + 10KG

bar + 20KG

bar + 40KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

bar + 25Kg

*seated lat DB raises*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

(each hand)

5KG's

10KG's

15KG's to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

10KG's

*rear db flys*

7.5KG's

10KG's

12.5KG's to failure

then 1 working set:

10KG's to failure

working around an injury in my rear, kinda top of arm where tri inserts to lat so keeping weights low whilst rehabilitating

*calfs*

*standing calf raises*

2 high rep warm ups:

75KG

85KG

then 5 low rep working sets:

135KG

165KG

185KG

245Kg

275KG (PB :thumb: )

then 2 high rep working sets:

135KG x 2 to failure

finished the session with some ab work

done


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi DanMunday....  . Well done on the PB matey....noice...


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

good log matey, hows diet and peds going enjoying that side?

do you eat clean ala big bear? 24/7


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

focus_and_win said:


> good log matey, hows diet and peds going enjoying that side?
> 
> do you eat clean ala big bear? 24/7


Hello mate, all is going very well...going better than I expected.

In regards to diet, yep it's pretty much clean 24/7. Started working with bear at the end of may and have had maybe 2-3 cheat meals in that time. They arnt even on my mind any more lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Hello mate, all is going very well...going better than I expected.
> 
> In regards to diet, yep it's pretty much clean 24/7. Started working with bear at the end of may and have had maybe 2-3 cheat meals in that time. They arnt even on my mind any more lol


I had first one last week. Was horrible. Horrific stomach cramps after. Just felt dirty. Clean all the way man


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I had first one last week. Was horrible. Horrific stomach cramps after. Just felt dirty. Clean all the way man


Definitely, I'm away for a couple weeks at start of October so gotta make sure I don't have any slip ups in the weeks leading up to it as I will have plenty of time to relax with things when I'm away, until then it's Lean and clean all the way


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> *shoulders and calfs*
> 
> *behind neck press in smith (weighted bar)*
> 
> ...


Only one pressing movement and no shrugs....

Pu$sy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Only one pressing movement and no shrugs....
> 
> Pu$sy


You will have to take it up with @Therealbigbear I just do as I'm told.

Bout time you got your **** in here


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> You will have to take it up with @Therealbigbear I just do as I'm told.
> 
> Bout time you got your **** in here


He might eat me so I will leave the pressing to you!

Yea I thought id get my sweet ar$e in here to push you along with constant ridicule and pictures posted of myself


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> He might eat me so I will leave the pressing to you!
> 
> Yea I thought id get my sweet ar$e in here to push you along with constant ridicule and pictures posted of myself


Well this is an equal opportunities journal, even the less fortune are more than welcome, so stick around


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Well this is an equal opportunities journal, even the less fortune are more than welcome, so stick around


Oh its like that is it..........


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Oh its like that is it..........


 :rolleye:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend to ya DanMunday...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Only one pressing movement and no shrugs....
> 
> Pu$sy


No need with other exercises in program


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads n biceps*

*squats*

2 high rep warm up sets:

62.5KG

72.5KG

4 low rep working sets:

82.5KG

102.5KG

122.5KG

145KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

then 1 high rep set:

110KG to failure

*leg extension*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

25KG + plate

35KG + plate

45KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

35KG to failure

*leg press*

by this point i was feeling a bit out of it, didnt wanna cut the session so dropped the weights from last session

no warm ups, just 4 low rep working sets:

200KG

280KG

320KG

350KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

220KG to failure

*biceps*

for a change instead of straight bar curls i decided to do *standing ez bar curls*

1 high rep warm up:

ez bar

then 4 low rep working sets:

ez bar + 5KG

ez bar + 7.5kg

ez bar + 10KG

ez bar + 12.5KG to failure

finishing with 1 high rep working set:

ez bar + 5KG to failure, was a little lbit light, got more reps than needed so rather than cut it i just smashed out some more till i failed, awesome pump !!

for some reason, i feel a lot more drained when iv spent the day sitting about doin nothing as opposed to hitting quads and bi after a day walking round at work, maybe its coz when at work my legs get a proper warm up

will speak to the boss and see what he says

that said, another pb on squats and one step closer to that 150


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see Pb's in here,Mr Bear will have you smash 150 very soon mate imo


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see Pb's in here,Mr Bear will have you smash 150 very soon mate imo


Dave seems to think so too 

I'm buzzing! This is going way better than I expected just don't want it to end

Been talking about some future plans and have got something exciting lined up. Im off to Egypt in October but as soon as I'm back big things are gonna Happen


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Dave seems to think so too
> 
> I'm buzzing! This is going way better than I expected just don't want it to end
> 
> Been talking about some future plans and have got something exciting lined up. Im off to Egypt in October but as soon as I'm back big things are gonna Happen


I thought he may have !!

Mate you look like genetics coupled with bears backing will serve you well....good luck dx


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I thought he may have !!
> 
> Mate you look like genetics coupled with bears backing will serve you well....good luck dx


Cheers Tom, I really appreciate the kind words big man, gives me the assurance that this isn't all going to for noting. Just seems like outside uk-m, apart from dave I'm pretty much in this by myself. Feels tough sometimes but it's only gonna spur mr on to give it nothing less than 110% and apart from Daves in-put, it's my hard work that's gonna pay off


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers Tom, I really appreciate the kind words big man, gives me the assurance that this isn't all going to for noting. Just seems like outside uk-m, apart from dave I'm pretty much in this by myself. Feels tough sometimes but it's only gonna spur mr on to give it nothing less than 110% and apart from Daves in-put, it's my hard work that's gonna pay off


Acertain Austrian fella felt the same once,he ended up governor of California!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers Tom, I really appreciate the kind words big man, gives me the assurance that this isn't all going to for noting. Just seems like outside uk-m, apart from dave I'm pretty much in this by myself. Feels tough sometimes but it's only gonna spur mr on to give it nothing less than 110% and apart from Daves in-put, it's my hard work that's gonna pay off


Dude, in here in UKM we have your back fella, what more do you need??!?  Keep grinding out those muthafukkin reps and grow like a cvnt. That's the aim of the game right?!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Dude, in here in UKM we have your back fella, what more do you need??!?  Keep grinding out those muthafukkin reps and grow like a cvnt. That's the aim of the game right?!


Cheers dude :beer:

Just the kind of kick up the **** I need!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

When mr dan comes back from egypt hes going to be stepping up a level with everything

A trip to me is on the cards to get his form perfect and then he will be introduced to my hybrid tut system

Or the even more brutal 3 on 1 off split i run

Whichever it is you guts aint seen nothing yet


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> When mr dan comes back from egypt hes going to be stepping up a level with everything
> 
> A trip to me is on the cards to get his form perfect and then he will be introduced to my hybrid tut system
> 
> ...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest and triceps today*

Started with*flat DB bench press*

2 high rep warm ups:

(Each hand)

20KG's

225KG's

Then 3 low rep working sets:

30KG's

35KG's

45KG's to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

30KG's to failure

Next was *flat DB flys*

1 high rep warm up:

7.5KG's

Followed by 3 low rep working sets:

12.5KG's

15KG's

20KG's to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

12.5KG's to failure

Last chest exercise was *incline DB bench press*

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

27.5KG's

32.5KG's

37.5KG's to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

27.5KG's to failure

Moving onto *triceps*

*EZ bar skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up set:

EZ bar + 15KG

then 3 low rep working sets:

EZ bar + 20KG

EZ bar + 25KG

EZ bar + 35KG to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

EZ bar + 27.5KG

last tricep exercise was *straight bar push downs*

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

50KG

64KG

82KG TO failure

Finishing with 1 high rep working set:

59KG TO failure

**** me that was a good session, my chest and arms felt like they were gonna burst, got a few more reps on some exercises from last session on he flat and inc bench think I'm gonna stick with the 45's for one more session with an increase on the weights ramping up to it, then start banging out the 50's as there are no 47.5's....might as well 

Pumps were insane today too, could hardly reach my arm behind my head to stretch my tris out after, I. Putting it down to these bad boys



Switched to these when the blue hearts ran out, recon I shoulda used em from the get go!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams and back*

*SLDL*

2 high rep warm ups:

60kg

80kg

Followed by 4 low rep working sets:

110kg

120kg

130kg

142.5kg to failure

Then 1 high rep working set to failure:

120kg

*bent over rows*

2 high rep warm ups:

50kg

50kg

Then 4 low rep working sets:

60kg

70kg

80kg

110kg to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

80kg to failure

Normally do last pull down here but both stations were being used so did *rack pulls*instead

1 high rep warm up:

80kg

Followed by 4 low rep working sets

110kg

135kg

175kg

205kg to failure (PB :thumb: )

Then 1 high rep working set:

142.5kg to failure

*lat pull down*

No warm ups, just. 3 low rep working sets:

30kg

45kg

60kg to failure

Finished with 1 high rep working set:

45kg to failure

Gf knows where time went but had to call it a day there


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

What was the first exercise mate?

You not rate the blue hearts then? Everyone I know loves them, munched on like smarties in my gym haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> What was the first exercise mate?
> 
> You not rate the blue hearts then? Everyone I know loves them, munched on like smarties in my gym haha


cheers for the heads up mate, fixed now....was stiff legged deadlifts

yeah i do rate the blue hearts, did get a good boost in strength from em,and good pumps..and bad back pumps lol, but they wore off toward the end of the bottle, since i switched to the rohm ones 10 days ago and the back pumps have returned full force, dont even have to be in the gym, get em walking on my delivery (dont even have the mail bags on my back any more either, and the pumps i was getting in my chest and tricpes yesterday were unreal, i couldnt even get my my arm up behind my head to stretch my tris out, and the just felt like concrete

i recon the orignial march blue hearts would have been better, but im def glad i ran em as it gives me a base to compare other labs to it, and so far rohm are in the lead


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> cheers for the heads up mate, fixed now....was stiff legged deadlifts
> 
> yeah i do rate the blue hearts, did get a good boost in strength from em,and good pumps..and bad back pumps lol, but they wore off toward the end of the bottle, since i switched to the rohm ones 10 days ago and the back pumps have returned full force, dont even have to be in the gym, get em walking on my delivery (dont even have the mail bags on my back any more either, and the pumps i was getting in my chest and tricpes yesterday were unreal, i couldnt even get my my arm up behind my head to stretch my tris out, and the just felt like concrete
> 
> i recon the orignial march blue hearts would have been better, but im def glad i ran em as it gives me a base to compare other labs to it, and so far rohm are in the lead


I got on well with the rohm var's so may have to give there dbol a blast, have acquired some blue hearts tho so will munch on them first


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good lad


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking good in here mate, shifting some good numbers 

Can imagine the back pumps to be horrendous with your job


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Looking good in here mate, shifting some good numbers
> 
> Can imagine the back pumps to be horrendous with your job


Cheers mate, very happy how things are going the weight on the bar just seems to be going up each session, sometimes i get weight and rep increases on lifts. Always happy when that happens 

Ha you have no idea, i get them just walking along, thoughy they would improve now i dont have mail bag on my back, as now i pull a trolly loaded with letters and packages, think it has made them worse haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers mate, very happy how things are going the weight on the bar just seems to be going up each session, sometimes i get weight and rep increases on lifts. Always happy when that happens
> 
> Ha you have no idea, i get them just walking along, thoughy they would improve now i dont have mail bag on my back, as now i pull a trolly loaded with letters and packages, think it has made them worse haha


I wouldn't be complaining  Another thumbs up for test deca dbol so :thumbup1:

Haha least you know for certin its not bunk lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders and calfs*

*shoulders*

*smith machine behind neck press*

2 high rep warm ups:

Empty bar

Bar + 5KG

then 3 low rep working sets:

Bar + 10KG

Bar + 20KG

Bar + 42.5KG To failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

Bar + 25KG to failure

Next was *DB lateral raises*

No warm up sets, just 3 low rep working sets:

7.5KG's

12.5KG's

17.5KG's to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

10KG's to failure

last exercise for shoulders was *bent over lateral raises*

Again, no warm ups just 3 low rep working sets:

10KG's

15KG's

22.5KG's to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

12.5KG's to failure

Shoulders done, onto *calfs*

*standing calf raises*

2 high rep working sets:

75KG

85KG

Then 5 low rep working sets:

135KG

155KG

175KG

245Kg

280KG To failure

Finishing with. 2 high rep working sets:

170KG

170KG both to failure

Rounded the session off with some ab work!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely workout mate,that should help pave the path to awesomeness!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Lovely workout mate,that should help pave the path to awesomeness!


Lets hope so big man! Has certainly set me on my way


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Quick picture update from my weekly weigh in and picture for the boss!

Two weeks apart, an extra 2lbs in weight, and still staying lean


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking well mate keep up the good work


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do u not get any inpingment of the shoulder on behind the neck press


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Do u not get any inpingment of the shoulder on behind the neck press


not as of yet mate, and iv been using em since the end of may, guess it all comes down to using a weight i know i can handle with strict form, think i prefer them to pressing from my front delts if im honest


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> not as of yet mate, and iv been using em since the end of may, guess it all comes down to using a weight i know i can handle with strict form, think i prefer them to pressing from my front delts if im honest


Got to say I agree only problem I have is I cannot reach far enough behind me to unrack


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Got to say I agree only problem I have is I cannot reach far enough behind me to unrack


Well that's one reason why I do em in the smith rack, the other was I'd never done em so wasnt confident enough to use an oly bar, with a spot it would be ok I guess, at least then they could pass the bar over too, may start doing em soon for a bit of variation 

How's your training going mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Well that's one reason why I do em in the smith rack, the other was I'd never done em so wasnt confident enough to use an oly bar, with a spot it would be ok I guess, at least then they could pass the bar over too, may start doing em soon for a bit of variation
> 
> How's your training going mate?


Due to my gammy shoulders the fixed path of the smith causes me a lot of pain 

It's going well for the most part! Been slack with my log lately and been hit with a virus this week so hoping to get back together next week


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads and biceps*

*squats*

2 high rep warm up sets:

60KG

70KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

100KG

125KG

150KG TO FAILURE (another PB :thumb: ) set the catch bars up and went for it, was not expecting a few reps but got all that's needed plus 1 extra just so I know I smashed it...155 next :laugh:

Then 1 high rep set to failure:

115KG To failure

*leg extension *

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

27.5KG

37.5KG

47.5KG To failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

37.5KG To failure

Last quad exercise was *seated leg press*

Again, no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets

260KG

310KG

350KG To failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

230KG TO failure

Leg were like jelly after all this!

*biceps*

*standing barbell curl*

1 high rep warm up:

Bar + 5KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

Bar + 10KG

Bar + 15KG

Bar + 20KG

Bar + 25KG TO failure

Finishing with 1 high rep set:

Bar + 10KG

So happy with today's session, so happy to hit 150 on squats, thought 140 was something but this is just getting better and better 

Got the weekend off work, till Tuesday so gonna do my up most to a whole load of nothing, been such a long week, just wanna sit down till my alarm goes off next week, although with the mrs over the weekend so I doubts that will happen haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice training, seriously well done with squat pb 

One question though, how come you used the same weight in your low rep working set and your high rep working set for leg extensions? Surely it would to be too heavy?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Nice training, seriously well done with squat pb
> 
> One question though, how come you used the same weight in your low rep working set and your high rep working set for leg extensions? Surely it would to be too heavy?


Cheers mate, can't believe the poundages are still increasing after all this time! I thought there wasn't much more left after 140, now I got 160 in my sites 

For the leg extension, during the low rep sets, the weights start low and build up to my max for x amount of low reps, so the 37.5 wasn't enough to go to failure for low reps, but it was for high reps, if I had dropped it down lower I would have got way to many reps during the high rep set, so was just right, as it left me a couple reps shy before I can increase the weight


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers mate, can't believe the poundages are still increasing after all this time! I thought there wasn't much more left after 140, now I got 160 in my sites
> 
> For the leg extension, during the low rep sets, the weights start low and build up to my max for x amount of low reps, so the 37.5 wasn't enough to go to failure for low reps, but it was for high reps, if I had dropped it down lower I would have got way to many reps during the high rep set, so was just right, as it left me a couple reps shy before I can increase the weight


So its a essentially a warm up set to your max?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey DanMunday....well done on the PB...and have a great weekend...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> So its a essentially a warm up set to your max?


Spot on dude, all weights listed are essentially warm ups that are used to ramp up to two all out set to failure, one for low reps and one for high reps


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey DanMunday....well done on the PB...and have a great weekend...


Why thank you flubs,  I'm sure it's gonna be great, I love weekends that involve as little as poss although already have cinema and a hair cut lined up, but tonight I'm gonna sit down and not move unless its absolutely necessary :bounce:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Going great mate,Pb's still coming,ffs awesome!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Going great mate,Pb's still coming,ffs awesome!


I know right...I can't believe they are still coming In thick and thin! Have only increased my cals twice since the end of may, and it's only been a couple hundred kcals each time, dave is dr taking me to a whole new level

Just wait for the next round, got something special lines up, can't to get the ball rolling with it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I know right...I can't believe they are still coming In thick and thin! Have only increased my cals twice since the end of may, and it's only been a couple hundred kcals each time, dave is dr taking me to a whole new level
> 
> Just wait for the next round, got something special lines up, can't to get the ball rolling with it


Great to see this passion mate,realy is...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Great to see this passion mate,realy is...


Well it's something I have come to realise over the years, that this isn't just a hobby for me, and I just wish I hadn't left it so long to get help as been thought always tried to put the work in with training and diet, it just seemed that there was something missing. what dave has helped me achieve in 4 months compared to what I have done in the last 5 years has totally blown my mind. Plus seeing what other members, such as yourself, dave, pscarb, flinty, Chelsea and mingster,loggonator amongst others to name a few have accomplished really assured me that as long as I put the hard work in and stay consistent, then I will get to where I want to be, I'm not sure how long it will take but I will get there, no doubt about it :!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You're in good hands buddy!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

day off from work, but was still up around 6.30

food prep for today is all done and dusted, still waiting on a bit of meat to defrost and i can crack on with my food for tomoz, to give me a bit of time to relax later, normally after a day of work and gym it leaves me in a bit of a rush so nice to have it a bit easier today 

having a session with my old training partner today, trying to get him away from the ymca and into a proper gym, i think he lives quite close to eddie abbews place but he wont go there full time, dont think he likes all the 'roid heads' that go there as he put it...best keep my 'supplementation' to myself today haha

chest and tris later, this session is gonna determine weather or not im gonna start using the 50kg dbs for flat bench and 40kgs for incline next session

fingers x'd


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest and tris*

so seeing as i had a day off, i went to the gym around the corner from my gf's house..bout a 30 min drive away from mine but had the day off so thought a change of scenery would be nice, plus i had my old training partner with me today, so was looking forward to the session.

*flat db press*

(weight in each hand)

2 high rep warm ups:

22KG's for both

then 3 low rep working sets:

30KG's

35KG's

50KG's to failure (only got half the reps i needed before i failed, but has given me a target for next session)

*pec dec*

not sure if machine is in lbs or kgs so will list what was on plate

1 high rep warm up:

28

then 3 low rep working sets:

42

49

77 to failure

then 1 high rep working set to failure:

56

*inc db*

felt the pec dec had smashed my chest so had to drop the weights a little here

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

25KG's

27.5KG

35KG's to failure

chest done, moving to tris

*skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up:

ez bar + 12.5KG

then 3 low rep working sets:

ez bar + 25KG

ez bar + 30KG

ez bar + 35KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

ez bar + 25KG to failure

*straight bar push downs*

again no weights were listed on the plates, so just did 3 low rep working sets, working my way up to a full stack, then dropping down to 10 plates for 1 high rep set to failure

done!

managed to get tomorrows food all prepped this morning so have a nice relaxing evening ahead of me, hams and back tomoz..bring it on


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams and back*

*SLDL*

2 high rep warmups:

60KG

70KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

90KG

110KG

130KG

145KG TO failure (PB :thumb: )

Then 1 high rep working set:

125KG to failure

*bent over row*

2 high rep sets:

50KG

55KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

60KG

70KG

80KG

110KG To failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

85KG

*pulll downs*

All late pull stations were being used so I improvised,

Did a few wide grip pull ups till a station became free, then finished with 1 high rep working set to failure with 50KG

*rack pulls*

1 high rep warm up set:

80KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

120KG

140KG

170KG

207.5KG (PB :thumb: )

Hadn't even finished the session and my hamstrings were killing me, along with being smashed in the gym, I had to lug some high capacity trolly at work with the whole delivery in it, bloody killed me still I wasn't gonna let it stop me from getting more PB's

Still on a roll and no sign of slowing down


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah buddy everything looking good as usual


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oooooroighty lovely DanMunday....can't help bu lol at the thought of you lobbing about those heavy mail sacks after doing legs...snicker snicker....well done on the PB mister....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah buddy everything looking good as usual


Indeed they are mate, couldn't be happier with how things are progressing, another weigh in when I get up, hoping for an increase on the scales too


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oooooroighty lovely DanMunday....can't help bu lol at the thought of you lobbing about those heavy mail sacks after doing legs...snicker snicker....well done on the PB mister....


Lol...the legs were hit first at work, pulling a big massive trolly about, then destroyed in the gym after  don't think I could manage to do a delivery if I went to the gym first, lady that's just craaaaazy talk haha

Hope u had a good weekend flubsie


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

So where are u wanting your jelly and ice cream delivered to?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> So where are u wanting your jelly and ice cream delivered to?


Straight to my tummy, although I recon it would have melted by the time it got to me from West Sussex so I'd best have it here :innocent:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flying my friend,keep it up!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Flying my friend,keep it up!


makes me more and more determined each day big man, if i can take anything from this, is that given the right direction, and attitude, plus putting the hard work in, anything is possible

im going for it :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders and calfs*

*smith machine seated behind neck press*

2 high rep warm ups:

bar

bar + 5KG

then 3 low rep working sets:

bar + 10KG

bar + 20KG

bar + 42.5KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

bar + 25KG to failure

*Seated DB lat raise*

(weight in each hand)

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

10KG's

12.5KG's

17.5KG's to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

12.5KG's to failure

last shoulder exercise was *rear DB flys*

(again, weight in each hand)

10KG's

15KG's

25KG's to failure

followed by 1 high rep working set:

15KG's to failure

*calfs*

*standing calf raises*

2 high rep warm ups:

77.5KG

87.5KG

then 5 low rep working sets:

157.5KG

167.5KG

205KG (full stack)

245KG (full stack + 40KG)

285KG (full stack + 80KG) to failure (PB :thumb: )

then 2 high rep working sets:

175KG x 2 to failure

finished off with some ab crunches on a decline bench to make em a little bit harder

happy with the session over all, get to increase all working weights again next session, plus cant complain about hitting another PB


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads and bicpes*

:cursing: **** sake, got greedy and went for 160kg squats, got stuck at the bottom and had to bail...lucky i had the catch bars in the cage set up or i may have been in trouble lol

*squats*

2 high rep warm ups:

60KG

70KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

100KG

130KG

140KG to failure, after getting stuck on 160 :crying:

then 1 high rep working set:

120KG to failure

*leg press*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

220KG

260KG

300KG

382.5KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

then 1 high rep working set:

260KG to failure

*leg extensions*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

30KG

40KG

50KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

37.5KG to failure

*biceps*

*straight barbell curl*

1 high rep warm up set:

bar + 5KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

bar + 10KG

bar + 15KG

bar + 20KG

bar + 25KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

bar + 10KG to failure

so just looked back on my my last quad and biceps session,i thought i hit 155, but it would appear i only did 150KG, upped it by 10KG to and it was a bit too much 

152KG next session for sure haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Hams and Back*

started off with *SLDL*

2 high rep warm ups:

50KG

60KG

followed by 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

100KG

120KG

150KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

then 1 high rep working set:

130KG to failure

next was *Bent over rows*

2 high rep warm ups:

50KG x 2

followed by 4 low rep working sets:

60KG

70KG

80KG

112.5Kg to failure (PB :thumb: )

followed by 1 high rep working set:

90KG to failure

*Lat Pull Downs*

no warm ups, just 4 low rep working sets:

40KG

45KG

50KG

70KG to failure

finishing with 1 high rep working set:

50KG to failure

last up was *Rack Pulls*

1 high rep warm up set:

60KG

followed by 4 low rep working sets:

100KG

120KG

160KG

210KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

then finished the exercise with 1 high rep working set

145KG to failure

smashed it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

You get to play with my hybrid tut system next get ready for real pain


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> You get to play with my hybrid tut system next get ready for real pain


Ah mate, I already wanna be back from holiday to get things underway!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bit slack with updates, but here's a double...

*shoulders and calfs* from Tuesday

*seated BNP*

Started off on smith machine,

2 high rep sets:

Bar + 20KG

Bar + 30KG

felt a bit awkward, so moved to the free bar for working sets,

3 low rep working sets:

30KG

40KG

65KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

Then 1 high rep working set:

27.5KG to failure

*seated lat raise machine*

Weights not listed on plates

3 low rep working sets:

2 plates

4 plates

8 plates to failure

Then 1 high rep set:

4 plates to failure

*rear delt machine*

3 low rep working sets:

42KG

56KG

77KG to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

56KG to failure

*calfs*

*standing calf raise*

Not sure how much weight was used as the poundages were no listed, started off with 2 high rep warm ups using 4 plates, followed by 5 low rep working sets working my way up to failing on the full stack, then two more high rep sets to failure with 10 or 11 plates

*quads and biceps* from today

*squats*

2 high rep warm ups sets:

60KG

60KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

100KG

130KG

152.5KG to failure (PB :thumb: ) no stalling this time 

Then 1 high rep working set:

130KG failure

*leg extension*

2 low rep working sets:

62.5lbs

112.5lbs

Then 1 high rep working set:

200lbs to failure...this was meant to be a third low rep working set, but I just kept going and failed on high reps so called it there. (PB:thumb

*leg press*

4 low rep working sets:

150KG

200KG

290KG

385KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

Finishing with 1 high rep working set:

300KG TO failure

*biceps*

*standing bb curl*

1 high rep warm up:

Bar + 10KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

Lost track of the plates as they were different weights to the ones in my gym, but worked up to

Bar + 32KG to failure

then finished off with 1 high rep working set

Bar + 18KG failure

Absolutely buzzing about my squat considering my **** up last session, plus more pbs through the session is not bad going at all 

Gunning for 160 now!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd  Strong squatting there mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work as usual,reps sent


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good work as usual,reps sent


Good to see my agent is still looking after me, one more week before the cycle ends and I'm off on holiday...gonna make every last rep of each session count

Got a new set of plans through from the boss, can't wait to get cracking with it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Sub'd  Strong squatting there mate


Good to have you along for the ride dude.

Your gonna love the dark side, my natty squat PB was 125x5, and had Been a year or so since I had done any, so far Iv put over 30kg on it, and almost doubled the reps..

I don't wanna come off :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Good to see my agent is still looking after me, one more week before the cycle ends and I'm off on holiday...gonna make every last rep of each session count
> 
> Got a new set of plans through from the boss, can't wait to get cracking with it


When you start lifting trophies,you must always mention me!....Deal!???


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> When you start lifting trophies,you must always mention me!....Deal!???


No doubt about it, you're def got one of the top spots in my thank you list


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks mate,that is cool!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams and back*

*SLDL*

2 high rep warm ups:

60KG

60KG

followed by 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

100KG

120KG

160KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

Finished with 1 high rep working set:

140KG to failure

*bent over rows*

2 high rep warm up sets:

50KG

50KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

60KG

70KG

80KG

115KG To failure (PB :thumb: )

Then 1 high rep working set:

95KG to failure

*lat pull down*

4 low rep working sets:

50KG

55KG

60KG

90KG TO failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

60KG to failure

Was meant to do rack pulls here but the cages were being used and I was running low on time, working nights this week so hd to get a move on, so added in a *t-bar row*

4 low rep working sets:

40KG

60KG

80KG

100KG to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

60KG to failure

Had to call it there!

6 days till I'm away on holiday, not that I'm counting :whistling: so making sure I make each of these workouts count, kicking things off with two more pb's I think im gonna see the week out with a bang


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders n calfs*

*freeweight behind neck press*

2 high rep warm up sets:

20KG

30KG

then 3 low rep working sets:

35KG

45KG

70KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

followed by 1 high rep working set:

50KG to failure (this was meant to be 30KG TOTAL but as im typing i realise now i put 15 each side of the oly bar, but hapy with that none the less  )

*seated lat raise machine*

3 low rep working sets:

6 plates

8 plates

12 plates to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

10 plates to failure

*rear delt machine*

3 low rep working sets:

49KG

63KG

91KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

then 1 high rep working set:

77KG to failure

*calfs*

again, was at a different gym today and used the machine where plates were numbered 1-20, so after two light high rep warm ups, i did 5 low rep working sets, working my way up to a full stack, going to failure on last set, finishing with half the stack loaded for 2 high rep working sets to failure

another great session with a couple more PBs to add to the rest of em

cant wait to see how this week finishes


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Dan....just swooshing thru like the ninja in the night......nit for short? Wut? Hummmm.....that don't sound so good, lol....need to work on that one.

Glad to know things are going well for you training wise, and ya know, don't big up biggie too much....we don't want him getting all big headed now do we? But sssshhhhhhhhhhh......don't tell him I said that....  . Snicker snicker, knowing full well he'll see this....haha....

Where are you going for your hols this year? I know you work hard so I'm glad you're getting some down time soon.

Take care mister...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads n biceps*

*squats*

2 high rep warm up sets:

60KG

60KG

then 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

100KG

130KG

155KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

Attempted 1 high rep working set of 132.5KG but had nothing left after a few reps, so ended squats there

*leg press*

No warm ups, just 4 low rep working sets:

260KG

300KG

350KG

400KG to failure (PB:thumb

1 high rep working set to finish:

280KG To failure

*leg extensions*

3 low rep working sets:

15KG

25KG

50KG to failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

37.5KG to failure

*biceps*

*standing EZ bar curls*

1 high rep warm up set:

EZ bar + 5KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

EZ bar + 7.5KG

EZ bar + 10KG

EZ bar + 12.5KG

EZ bar + 30KG To failure

Finished with 1 high rep working set:

EZ bar + 15KG to failure.

Another workout done, and a couple more PB's to add to the pile

Will get a pic and weight update added here when I can get to my phone 

Rest day tomoz to get my hair cut, massage and last few bits before I go away, then have one more session on Saturday and I'm off for a couple weeks


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Photo update



Sorry about the difference in lighting, but Iv changed my work hours in between the two, first one was taken 2 weeks ago at 5am in my bathroom with a **** energy saving lightbulb, resent pic was taken yesterday afternoon when I woke up in natural light (I'm working nights now so sleep from 6.30 am till afternoon time)

Weight is now 16stone 4lbs

Around 2lbs heavier in the new pic


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Photo update
> 
> View attachment 137421
> View attachment 137422
> ...


Great v line on the abs. They'll look lethal when you cut


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

was gonna have a rest day but work up a bit late to fit everything in, so saved my hair cut and car bits for tomoz morning and had a workout before my massage today instead,

*chest/tris*

all benches were being used so couldnt do flat db press today so started with

*flat barbell bench press*

2 high rep warm ups:

40KG

50KG

then 3 low rep working sets:

70KG

75KG

105KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

then 1 low high rep working set:

60KG to failure

*inc db press*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

(weight in each hand)

25KG's

30KG's

40KG's to failure (PB :thumb: )

then 1 high rep working set:

25KG's to failure

*pec dec*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

15KG

25KG

60KG to failure

then 1 high rep working set:

30KG to failure

*triceps*

*ez skull crushers*

1 high rep warm up:

ez bar + 10KG

followed by 3 low rep working sets:

ez bar + 20KG

ez abr + 30KG

ez bar + 40KG to failure (PB:thumb

then 1 high rep working set to failure

ez bar + 20KG to failure

*straight bar pushdowns*

no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

55KG

73KG

105KG to failure (PB :thumb: )

finishing with 1 high rep working set:

50KG to failure

thats me done for a couple weeks, off to egypt on sunday for a well earned rest! end of my cycle too will be starting pct when im back then gonna prepare for the new training plan dave has sent me to get cracking as soon as im back

new cycle will follow toward the end of the year to go with it too, very excited 

a few pages back, i listed my current lifts, and some targets i set myself by this date



danMUNDY said:


> just been going through my log book, and have realised that my lifts have far surpassed what i was expecting them to, so have decided on some targets for the end of this cycle
> 
> so far lifts are as follows
> 
> ...


so

end of cycle, lifts stand at:

(none of these are 1rms, they are all a minimum of 4 rep, max 6-8, im a bodybukider after all  )

rack pull - 210KG

flat db bench - 50KG each hand

inc db bench - 40KG each hand

BB row - 115KG

squat - 155KG

legpress - 400KG

smith machine behind neck press - bar +45KG

free bar behind neck press - 70KG

standing calf raise - 285KG

SLDL - 160KG

so there we have it, a couple were as i predicted, a few were surpassed, esp the squat, very happy about this

didnt really count the isloation stuff, but my biggest

straight bb curl was bar + 45KG,

ez skull crushers - bar + 40KG

straight bar pushdown - 105KG

seated lat db raise - 17.kg's in each hand (natty i could only manage the 10's lol)

rear db flys - 25KG's in each hand

db flys - 25KG's in each hand, after using the 50's on flat db bench

cant really think of any others

start of the cycle i looked like this

 15 stone 5lbs

4 weeks in



end of cycle (taken on Wednesday)

 16stone 4lbs

have only had to increase my calories *TWICE* from the start of june when it began, only by about 200 odd each time, dosage has stayed the same! and the gains in the gym, mirror and scales have come in since day 1

think this was my fav pic update sent to the boss, was when i really noticed i was putting the size on yet still leaning out



so many times iv seen banded about this board when deca and dbol are mention that it causes bloat...............what bloat :confused1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wahaaaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeee dan...you look great! In both pics........well done you ainsome beast......errrmmm.....not being forward or anything.....have a great holiday....


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Look amazing in last pic Dan! Incredible results. Credit to yourself and Dave.

Look forward to seeing how you grow after the hols.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking great mate, enjoy the holiday 

Whats the next cycle?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Never get bloat from deca Dan. Just shows how things work when you do them right. Great stuff:thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mega work. You have delivered som resilts


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

sh1t dude, your bulk is mega lean. Certainly going to have to have a closer read of your bulk! Who are you working with nutritionally? (aka The Boss?)


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Looking great mate, enjoy the holiday
> 
> Whats the next cycle?


Cheers mate, really happy with how things went, enjoyed the cycle very much, next one will be test/tren/superdrol and proviron 



Mingster said:


> Never get bloat from deca Dan. Just shows how things work when you do them right. Great stuff:thumbup1:


Cheers ming mate, def agree with that! Now I know I get on quite well with Deca I will look forward to running it in the future....tren next 



Kroc said:


> sh1t dude, your bulk is mega lean. Certainly going to have to have a closer read of your bulk! Who are you working with nutritionally? (aka The Boss?)


Hello mate, all my training, nutrition and supps are taken care of by @Therealbigbear he's looked after me very well


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Look amazing in last pic Dan! Incredible results. Credit to yourself and Dave.
> 
> Look forward to seeing how you grow after the hols.


Thanks dude, the kind words are received very well, appreciate it. part of me doesnt want to go away, just wanna get cracking with the new phase but my body will def appreciate the rest haha. hope things are all good your end mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well done just shows what hard work can do nearly a solid stone in muscle in fact with condition improvements prob slightly more


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well done just shows what hard work can do nearly a solid stone in muscle in fact with condition improvements prob slightly more


This is only the beginning mate! They ain't seen nothing yet


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Wahaaaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeee dan...you look great! In both pics........well done you ainsome beast......errrmmm.....not being forward or anything.....have a great holiday....


Aww thank you misses  very happy with my results but has just left me hungry for more, which I'm sure there will be plenty of! Just waiting to get my hair cut then I'm off for a well deserved break, but will be business as usual upon my return

Hope u have a good weekend


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

righhhhhht

got back from my hols early Monday morning, cracking time and the gf enjoyed it too so i avoided a two week earache, pleased about that 

started a new training program that dave kindly sent over to me before i jetted off, but still getting my head around it, its still the same body part split, but some exercises have been swapped and the rep speed alternates each session, had a couple workouts so far and i am liking it already :thumb: once i get it nailed i will start posting in this regular, so bear with me.

had a few nights off work once i was back but have my first shift back in a few hours, not looking forward to it lol

anyways, will update with training, diet and supps soon


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good to have u bk buddy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Good to have u bk buddy


cheers bud, tis good to be back, had been itching t start this plan before the plane even took off, been a bit all over the place this week as have had a few days off before i go into work later, so been back and fourth bewteen my gfs and here, plus trying to do all the bits and pieces needed doing once i was back, and a few before i even left,

but from next week should be all systems go!!

how you getting on?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well mate thanks

I've started with conp and I like the way he does things and surprised at as his methods.

But trust the man 100% so gone stick to it for the next 6 months and see what happens


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Well mate thanks
> 
> I've started with conp and I like the way he does things and surprised at as his methods.
> 
> But trust the man 100% so gone stick to it for the next 6 months and see what happens


Nice one pal! Hope it goes well for ya, you starting a new journal for it or carrying on where u left off with the experimental recomp log?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

No I'm gone start a new one soon once we start bulking


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

What's the plan now mate bulking ? Cutting ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> No I'm gone start a new one soon once we start bulking


Will have to give me the link when its up and running



reza85 said:


> What's the plan now mate bulking ? Cutting ?


Gonna still be bulking, stayed quite lean during my cycle and holiday so no need to cut just yet

Much prefer bulking :devil2:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

It wouldnt be a proper first quads/bicep session since getting back if I didn't end up hobbling out...mission accomplished. now I just want to crawl into a hole but I have work in 4 hours haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

double update time

*monday 28th october*

*heavy chest and tris*

*flat barbell bench press*

3 warm up sets:

40KG

50KG

60KG

3 working sets:

70KG

80KG

100KG

1 high rep set:

50KG

*flat DB flys*

(each hand)

3 warm up sets:

10KG's

12.KG's

15KG's

3 working sets:

17.5KG's

20KG's

22.5KG's

1 high rep set:

12.5KG's

*Inc DB bench*

(each hand)

4 working sets:

15KG's

17.5KG's

20KG's

22.5KG's

1 high rep set:

12.5KGs

*triceps*

*incline ez bar skull crushers*

(weight of bar NOT included)

3 warm ups:

5KG

7.5KG

10KG

3 working sets

12.5KG

17.5KG

25KG

1 high rep set:

12.5KG

have a bit of elbow pain atm, so i underestimated the weights i could handle leading up to the last working set as not to aggravate it further. after being back in the gym after a couple of weeks rest, it seems the pain is starting to ease off, and im not feeling it so much, but i can tell its still not 100% so will be cautious with these as i dont want to be back at square one lol

*straight bar push downs*

4 working sets:

50KG

55KG

59KG

64KG

1 high rep set:

32KG

finished with some ab work.

tuesday 29th october (today)

*TUT Hams and back*

the tut workouts, or time under tension workouts are used to really focus on the muscle being worked, the weights are decresed and rep timing is increased to feel every part of the movement

*hams*

*laying leg curl*

3 warm up sets:

10KG

10KG

12.5KG

3 working sets:

15KG

17.5KG

20KG

1 high rep set:

10KG

*lat pull down*

3 warm up sets:

25KG

30KG

35KG

4 working sets:

35KG

40KG

45KG

50KG

1 high rep set:

25KG

*low cable row*

1 warm up set:

20KG

4 working sets:

30KG

35KG

40KG

60KG

1 high rep set:

30KG

*partial deadlifts*

1 warm up set:

40KG

3 working sets:

50KG

60KG

70KG

this is bloody brutal, again kept the weights light to see how i got on, but from all the other back exercises my grip was pretty much gone, so by the time i get to these, i will be using straps as and when i feel the need

rest day tomoz


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just a quick one mate, have you noticed any hairloss running deca? How long have you been on it now?

Trained with a mate today who I've not seen for a few months and he's thinned out on top quite a lot!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Just a quick one mate, have you noticed any hairloss running deca? How long have you been on it now?
> 
> Trained with a mate today who I've not seen for a few months and he's thinned out on top quite a lot!


i used it from the 2nd of june till end of september before i went on holiday, found i shedded the odd 1 or two more hairs every now and then in the shower, but nothing major in the shower, but went back to normal once i discontinued it, plus toward the end of my cycle my gf made a comment about being a bit jealous of how thick my hair is comapred to hers when she ran her hand through it,

its probably the test causing your mate to thin more than the deca (assuming he is running them together) and deca converts to a weaker DHN where the test converts to the dht which is where the hair thinning and mpb comes into it,

i think its just down to the individual and if they are pre disposed to it or not


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> i used it from the 2nd of june till end of september before i went on holiday, found i shedded the odd 1 or two more hairs every now and then in the shower, but nothing major in the shower, but went back to normal once i discontinued it, plus toward the end of my cycle my gf made a comment about being a bit jealous of how thick my hair is comapred to hers when she ran her hand through it,
> 
> its probably the test causing your mate to thin more than the deca (assuming he is running them together) and deca converts to a weaker DHN where the test converts to the dht which is where the hair thinning and mpb comes into it,
> 
> i think its just down to the individual and if they are pre disposed to it or not


He said his hair is very much like his dad's right now, so I'd assume its hereditary..

Apparently his forearm swelled up after a test injection in his delt, so he doesn't use test anymore lol. Told me his dick is working fine when I asked :lol:

Thinking of using NPP after Tren E next year, from reading posts by Bad Alan.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> He said his hair is very much like his dad's right now, so I'd assume its hereditary..
> 
> Apparently his forearm swelled up after a test injection in his delt, so he doesn't use test anymore lol. Told me his dick is working fine when I asked :lol:
> 
> Thinking of using NPP after Tren E next year, from reading posts by Bad Alan.


probably working fine for now, that is until his prolactin raises and causes it to flop, that said if he is running caber or prami along side it maybe that is keeping it in check, although i havent seen anyone comment on this

was it this cycle he dropped the test from, if so there is still some test in his system keeping everything ticking over for the time being,or is this a solo deca run from the start, either way its probably asking for trouble lol

how would that cycle you mentioned look?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> probably working fine for now, that is until his prolactin raises and causes it to flop, that said if he is running caber or prami along side it maybe that is keeping it in check, although i havent seen anyone comment on this
> 
> was it this cycle he dropped the test from, if so there is still some test in his system keeping everything ticking over for the time being,or is this a solo deca run from the start, either way its probably asking for trouble lol
> 
> how would that cycle you mentioned look?


He's kind of your average gym rat, except he's in really good shape. Doesn't know about diet, PCT, AI, HCG, etc.

I cant remember how long he's been on 400mg Deca, but he hasn't used test in a cycle for a while.

1-10 Test E @ 250mg EW

1-10 Tren E @ 400mg EW

11-16 Test E @ 500mg EW

11-16 NPP @ 100mg Mon/Wed/Fri

Apparently the deca helps solidify the gains from tren, but I'm gonna look into it a lot more. Won't be starting until April so I have a lot of time to look it over and make changes. I have Caber on hand but I'd look at using Letro as an AI, in an attempt to reduce some pubertal gyno, but that's just something else I'm thinking over.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> He's kind of your average gym rat, except he's in really good shape. Doesn't know about diet, PCT, AI, HCG, etc.
> 
> I cant remember how long he's been on 400mg Deca, but he hasn't used test in a cycle for a while.
> 
> ...


sounds like he would have been the ideal candidate for that jodi marsh show the other night :lol:

interesting cycle, be interesting to see the results 

like u say, have plenty of time to plan for it, cant see why you wouldnt be able to get decent gains from it


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Things look like they going well


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Things look like they going well


Still hobbling around 4 days after my first leg session back but apart from that, loving being back in the gym...can't wait to start the new cycle in a few months too, really gonna kick things up into gear


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> He's kind of your average gym rat, except he's in really good shape. Doesn't know about diet, PCT, AI, HCG, etc.
> 
> I cant remember how long he's been on 400mg Deca, but he hasn't used test in a cycle for a while.
> 
> ...


I would choose prop alongside npp with proviron 50mg.it is then all fast acting and imo superior, to finish with.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I would choose prop alongside npp with proviron 50mg.it is then all fast acting and imo superior, to finish with.


Cheers mate, how would you go about the compounds if I said I was planning to cycle then bridge? I wouldn't go as far as to say I was planning on blasting and cruising..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Cheers mate, how would you go about the compounds if I said I was planning to cycle then bridge? I wouldn't go as far as to say I was planning on blasting and cruising..


I think you would just need trt dose enth or sus in middle, 10 days apart would do it, making prov part of trt


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*heavy calfs and shoulders*

*standing calf raise*

3 warm up sets:

45KG

65KG

85KG

5 working sets:

165KG

205KG

245KG

255KG

285KG

1 high rep set:

145KG

*standing lat raise*

(Each hand)

3 warm ups

5KGS

7.5KG's

10KG's

3 working sets:

12.5KG's

15KG's

17.5KG's

1 high rep set:

7.5KG's

*rear DB flys*

(Each hand)

3 warm ups:

12.5KG

15KG's

17.5KG's

3 working sets:

20KG's

22.5KG's

25KG's

1 high rep set:

12.5KG's

*behind neck press (smith machine)*

(Poundages excluding weighted bar)

3 warm ups:

Bar

5KG

10KG

3 working sets:

15KG

20KG

30KG

1 high rep set:

15KG

Finished with some ab crunches

Shoulder is still giving me a bit of jip, :thumbdown: not so much on side and rear laterals, but on the press...might switch to free bar behind neck press to see if that helps, benching doesn't give me any problems, so I don't have to rule that out either, will see what advise dave will give me


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*bicpes and quads (TUT)* (from yesterday)

*ez bar curls*

poundages listed is weight added to the bar

2 warm up sets:

Empty bar

+5KG

4 working sets:

+7.5KG, 10KG, 12.5KG, 15KG

1 high rep working set:

+7.5KG

*squats*

3 warm ups sets

60KG

70KG

80KG

3 working sets:

100KG

115KG

132.5KG

1 high rep set

67.5KG

*hack squats*

3 working sets

sled +

5KG

7.5KG

10KG

doing these Time under tension style, even with little weight added absolutely crippled me, set my quads on fire!

*leg extensions*

3 warm ups:

5KG

7.5KG

10KG

4 working sets:

15KG

17.5KG

25KG

35KG

1 high rep set:

15KG

nice pump with these!!

had a wedding reception to go to last night, for a moment i thought like last week this session was gonna leave me walking like bambi but doms havent been to bad!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tomorrow will be worse buddy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Tomorrow will be worse buddy


you say that mate, but my first leg session back from holiday and the moment i left to get in my car i was hobbling. couldnt negotiate stairs for the life of me...sitting down/getting up from the toilet, thats another story all together, but put it this way..its a good job my work has disabled bars in the loos haha

after yesterday, even though i left the gym like a baby giraffe, today hasnt proved to be too difficult, i can still feel it when i flex my quads, but apart from that all good

famous last words and all


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Off to a bit of a late start today, woke up 2 hours later than planned, and my girlfriends mum drove off with all my gym kit and various shakes and what not. So that delayed me even further...

Sat here smashing a couple of meals in one to make up for it as I'm heading to work at 10, that said I still got to the gym

*chest/tris TUT*

*flat bench*

4sets of tut:

20kg

30kg

35kg

45kg

3 working sets:

45KG

60KG

100KG

1 high rep set

50KG

*pec dec*

(Meant to be flat flys but benches were in use)

4 tut sets:

14KG

21KG

28KG

42KG

4 working sets:

42KG

56KG

84KG

91KG

1 high rep set:

42KG

*inc DB*

4 working sets:

(Each hand)

14KG

20KG

22.5KG

30KG

*inc EZ skull crushers*

4 tut sets:

Bar

Bar + 10KG

Bar + 15KG

Bar + 20KG

4 working sets:

Bar + 20KG

Bar + 25KG

Bar + 30KG

bar + 35KG

1 high rep set

Bar + 15KG

*straight bar pushdowns*

4 working sets:

5plates

7plates

10plates

15plates

1 high rep set:

7plates

Finished with some laying ab crunches

Hopefully the rest of the week isnt going to be a rushed as this lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

**double update**

*hams and back from Tuesday(heavy)*

*laying leg curl*

3 warm up sets:

10KG

15KG

15KG

4 working sets:

20KG

25KG

30KG

40KG

1 high rep set:

20KG

*lat pull down*

3 warm up sets:

30KG

45KG

50KG

4 working sets:

55KG

60KG

80KG

90KG

1 high rep set:

50KG

*low cable row*

1 warm up set:

50KG

4 working sets:

70KG

80KG

90KG

100KG

1 high rep set:

60KG

*partial deadlift*

1 warm up set:

60KG

4 working sets:

80KG

100KG

120KG

130KG

some ab work to finish

*calfs and shoulders from this morning*

*standing calf raise(TUT)*

4 warmup sets:

3plates

4plates

6plates

10plates

5 working sets:

10plates

11plates

13plates

16plates

18plates

1 high rep set

9plates

*standing lat raise*

4 warm up sets:

(Each hand)

2KG's

3KG's

4KG's

5KG's

5 working sets:

(Each hand)

5KG's

6KG's

8KG's

10KG's

12.5KG's

1 high rep set:

(Each hand)

6KG's

*rear delt machine*

4 warm up sets:

7KG's

14KG's

21KG's

42KG's

5 working sets:

42KG

49KG

63KG

77KG

91KG

1 high rep set:

49KG

*seated DB press*

4 warm up sets:

(Each hand)

5Kg's each set

4 working sets:

(Each hand)

5KG's

10KG's

20KG's

22.5KG's

1high rep set:

(Each hand)

12.5KG's

done, shoulder still giving me a bit of bother but not as much compared to when using the smith machine/oly bar for behind neck press,

This time under tension work is bloody brutal haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*quads and biceps(heavy)*

*squats*

6 sets:

60KG

80KG

90KG

100KG

137.5KG

1 high rep set

70KG

*leg extensions*

7 sets:

50lbs

62.5lbs

75lbs

87.5lbs

112.5lbs

150lbs

200lbs (full stack)

1 high rep set

100lbs

*hack squats*

4 sets:

(plates per side)

1/2 plate

2 plates

3plates

*ez bar curls*

6 sets: EZ bar +

5KG

7.5KG

10KG

12.5KG

20KG

35KG

1 high rep set

EZ bar + 17.5KG

finished my session with some decline ab crunches

very happy with the workout, was meant to do biceps firts, but went straight to the rack, force of habit i guess from my last training plan lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hows it going mate? Some nice workouts going on in here


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Hows it going mate? Some nice workouts going on in here


hello mate, long time no see...hope youre doing well!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> hello mate, long time no see...hope youre doing well!


All is well mate! Starting training again tomorrow, you eating monstrous amounts of food with the diet from big bear?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> All is well mate! Starting training again tomorrow, you eating monstrous amounts of food with the diet from big bear?


So so sooooo much food, don't know how I find the hours in the day to fit it all in but all goes down one way or another haha

Looking forward to getting back into it?! Gonna be with SC or going it by yourself for the time being?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> So so sooooo much food, don't know how I find the hours in the day to fit it all in but all goes down one way or another haha
> 
> Looking forward to getting back into it?! Gonna be with SC or going it by yourself for the time being?


I can imagine it being a struggle lol, its a huge amount of food. How much weight you put on??

Yeah really looking forward to it, working with SC again so should get some great results again.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I can imagine it being a struggle lol, its a huge amount of food. How much weight you put on??
> 
> Yeah really looking forward to it, working with SC again so should get some great results again.


I got up to 16stone3 but lost a bit due to a stomach bug I picked up in Egypt and not getting my food routine sorted when I got back a few weeks ago, just had a few things come up that meant I wasn't getting all my food in, was getting most but not all!

Putting that right from this week!

That's good to see you are still with sc, have you got your journal back up and running or you started a new one etc?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> I got up to 16stone3 but lost a bit due to a stomach bug I picked up in Egypt and not getting my food routine sorted when I got back a few weeks ago, just had a few things come up that meant I wasn't getting all my food in, was getting most but not all!
> 
> Putting that right from this week!
> 
> That's good to see you are still with sc, have you got your journal back up and running or you started a new one etc?


Nice, a stomach bug from Egypt!! What a nice souvenir lmao.

Glad your getting it back on track though now!!

I will be sorting a new journal tomorrow I will let you know if you want. I was going to carry on with my old one but because it is so far in it seems a bit weird lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I got up to 16stone3 but lost a bit due to a stomach bug I picked up in Egypt and not getting my food routine sorted when I got back a few weeks ago, just had a few things come up that meant I wasn't getting all my food in, was getting most but not all!
> 
> Putting that right from this week!
> 
> That's good to see you are still with sc, have you got your journal back up and running or you started a new one etc?


A besterd passin pyramid shaped shizzle I bet:lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice, a stomach bug from Egypt!! What a nice souvenir lmao.
> 
> Glad your getting it back on track though now!!
> 
> I will be sorting a new journal tomorrow I will let you know if you want. I was going to carry on with my old one but because it is so far in it seems a bit weird lol.


The 100amps of pharma test e was more than a consolation prize for my dodgy stomach haha

Gimme a mention when the new journal is up n running


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> A besterd passin pyramid shaped shizzle I bet:lol:


Was more Like the river nile :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Was more Like the river nile :lol:


I bet it felt like crocks had been at your ass too....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> The 100amps of pharma test e was more than a consolation prize for my dodgy stomach haha
> 
> Gimme a mention when the new journal is up n running


Will do mate, will probably be this evening if not then tomorrow morning. Today has been mental, only just had chance to come online. Got all prepped ready for tomorrow was supposed to start today but its been to mad!

How's your day?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Will do mate, will probably be this evening if not then tomorrow morning. Today has been mental, only just had chance to come online. Got all prepped ready for tomorrow was supposed to start today but its been to mad!
> 
> How's your day?


my day has been ok, just back from a chest/tri workout, db flys are aggravating that **** out of a shoulder injury i have picked up, despite not training for two weeks when i was away, and rehab stretches and what not, it just wonmt shift, might have to look into that tb-500 petide people have been raving about lately

been ****ed around by work as well, not too happy about that but not a lot i can do about it for now

hope youve had a good day mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> my day has been ok, just back from a chest/tri workout, db flys are aggravating that **** out of a shoulder injury i have picked up, despite not training for two weeks when i was away, and rehab stretches and what not, it just wonmt shift, might have to look into that tb-500 petide people have been raving about lately
> 
> been ****ed around by work as well, not too happy about that but not a lot i can do about it for now
> 
> hope youve had a good day mate


Yeah its been all good thanks. Feel knackered for some reason and haven't even started anything yet lol.

Are you still a postie?

Did you pick up the injury training? I have heard a little about that pep, I think jon kent had it for his dog??


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah its been all good thanks. Feel knackered for some reason and haven't even started anything yet lol.
> 
> Are you still a postie?
> 
> Did you pick up the injury training? I have heard a little about that pep, I think jon kent had it for his dog??


yeah im still a postman, i asked to transfer to a different office to go work in doors on nights, was there from end of september then all of a sudden the area manager has changed his mind, and wont let me stay, im really dreading going back to deliveries, hate it so much! it wasnt an official transfer though, was more him doing me a favour, basically just swapping me with someone in the office without going through all the paper work, but last minute, well i say last minute, iv been there just over a month, and now i have to go back. so im gonna have to put in for an offical transfer and just wait it out, bloody pain in the ****!

yeah i think i picked it up training, but iv given it plenty of rest and stretches but its just not working :sad:

did he? well if its good enough for bruce lol... @jon-kent tb500...talk to me


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*heavy chest/triceps*

*flat bench*

20KG

40KG

60KG

80KG

100KG

60KG

*flat db flys*

(each hand)

7.5KG

10KG

12.5KG

15KG

17.5KG

25KG

12.5KG

*inc db bench*

(each hand)

15KG

17.5KG

20KG

22.5KG

15KG

*inc skull crushers*

ez bar +

7.5KG

10KG

12.5KG

25KG

30KG

35KG

15KG

*straight bar pushdowns*

50KG

55KG

59KG

69KG

36KG

finished with some ab crunches


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@danMUNDY

Alright fcuker 

I put bruce on TB500 to help with his healing and inflamation from his knee operations, cant ask him how it felt :lol:

But the log is here and the healing is obvious

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/232846-my-dogs-tb500-log.html


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @danMUNDY
> 
> Alright fcuker
> 
> ...


alright cnutface :001_tt2:

cheers for that, :beer: was a good read! def worked wonders for the boy! from seeing him bouncing about in the vlogs you wouldnt have thought he had undergone major surgery! def need to look into this as im at the end of my tether with it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> alright cnutface :001_tt2:
> 
> cheers for that, :beer: was a good read! def worked wonders for the boy! from seeing him bouncing about in the vlogs you wouldnt have thought he had undergone major surgery! def need to look into this as im at the end of my tether with it


Yeah mate fcuk it whack some in ya 

You fcuking posties and useless enough without having fcuked backs ! :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate fcuk it whack some in ya
> 
> You fcuking posties and useless enough without having fcuked backs ! :lol:


that will probably be the next injury that will knock me for 6 :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate fcuk it whack some in ya
> 
> You fcuking posties and useless enough without having fcuked backs ! :lol:


Our postie is awesome. Bloody has to be the amount of parcels my missus spends my money on:surrender:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> yeah im still a postman, i asked to transfer to a different office to go work in doors on nights, was there from end of september then all of a sudden the area manager has changed his mind, and wont let me stay, im really dreading going back to deliveries, hate it so much! it wasnt an official transfer though, was more him doing me a favour, basically just swapping me with someone in the office without going through all the paper work, but last minute, well i say last minute, iv been there just over a month, and now i have to go back. so im gonna have to put in for an offical transfer and just wait it out, bloody pain in the ****!
> 
> yeah i think i picked it up training, but iv given it plenty of rest and stretches but its just not working :sad:
> 
> did he? well if its good enough for bruce lol... @jon-kent tb500...talk to me


That's sh1t mate, not what you want when you have found something you are happy with!! It doesn't seem to be going your way at all does it lol.

Get some of the TB500 and you will be laughing.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

bit slack with updates here, but things are a bit **** at work, and is causing a knock on affect with my personal well being, almost had a melt down in the office today but im hoping all will get sorted eventually, just gotta stay focused

anyways

*chest and triceps TUT*

machine press

pec dec

inc db press

inc skull crushers

straight bar push downs

the seated chest press or the pec dec didnt give my shoulder too much bother today, hardly felt it..had a slight twinge with the inc db press when getting the dbs up but only just noticeable.

either gonna just carry on with R.I.C.E. rehab on it and leave peps for now, or i may get them just to help speed things along even quicker, havent decided yet but when the time comes i shall know what course of action to take

also started some ostarin today, just before the new cycle is about to commence, didnt find the taste all that bad


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*heavy Hams n Back*

Exercises were as follows:

Laying ham curl

Lat pull down

Partial deads

Seated low candle row

Abs

Normally do the rack pull after the seated row but was being used, was quite happy, worked up from 60KG TO 180kg in 20's not too far off what I was pulling on cycle, glad to see my strength so still there


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, you well?

Looking nice in here and keeping strength nicely too :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, you well?
> 
> Looking nice in here and keeping strength nicely too :thumb:


Got a bit of ****e shoulder atm, but apart from that all is well mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> *heavy Hams n Back*
> 
> Exercises were as follows:
> 
> ...


Looking good man


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Looking good man


Cheers fella  (nice to see I'm not the only person up at stupid o'clock lol)

Going to a sports injury clinic today about the shoulder hoping they can do something for me, so gutted about this as it can cause me such a big set back but I'm gonna power through it!!

Hope you are well big man


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

this afternoon was heavy biceps and quads

standing bb curl

squats

leg exten

hack squats

then this eve i went to the sports injury clinic to see about my shoulder, the guy pulled me about a bit, prodded and poked, cracked my neck as well which was a bit weird lol

have a bit of tightness in my neck and shoulder, and possibly may have just moved a couple of my top ribs out of place doing the behind neck press, but dosnt think too much damage has been done, strained ligaments etc

so that has lifted my spirits about it probabaly gonan avoid anything that puts any compression on my shoulder for a little while, but have a follow up app on tuesday so will know where to go from there

there is hope yet


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> this afternoon was heavy biceps and quads
> 
> standing bb curl
> 
> ...


Good luck pal


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Good luck pal


Cheers Si, at this point a recovery seems very promising

Hoping it stays that way


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*hams and back TUT*

Managed to get to the gym for a tut hams and back session,

Laying leg curl

Lat pull Down

Low seated row

Partial deads

Gonna be having a couple of sports massages to help with the shoulder, but gonna be dropping any overhead/bench pressing till it's sorted...plus made the decision to get some peps to help it along

On a plus note,actually back into my normal eating routine, and am starting to gain back some of the weight I shat out in Egypt, so there is hope for me yet


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Whore some pics


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Whore some pics


Took this one this morning mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Took this one this morning mate
> 
> View attachment 141181


Looking mate, bulks going well.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Looking mate, bulks going well.


cheers dude, all went to pot a bit toward the tail end of my holiday, picked up a stomach bug and shat a load of it out, but since being back im slowly regaining the lost lbs

then come new year the new cycle will kick off and really take things up a notch


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

What's your next cycle plan?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> What's your next cycle plan?


test, tren, superdrol and proviron for my next bulk cycle


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*heavy calfs and shoulders*

Standing calf raise

Side lateral raises

Rear delt flys

Oly bar in corner type shoulder press

Went ok, slight niggle in my shoulder but no crippling pain as when doing overhead pressing, tried a variation today to take the pressure of my joint but still being able to work it, seemed to be ok but for the time being I'm gonna drop any type of press and let it heal up


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*heavy biceps/quads (from Friday)*

So have missed a couple workouts this week, due to work getting manic In the lead up to Xmas, but also due to the shoulder. It does feel like its on the mend but I'm still being very cautious with it, maybe too cautious but I don't want to hinder its recovery or make things worse

Due to the position of my arm, and causing pain...I dropped squats from this session in favour of leg press

So the session was

Standing EZ bar curl

Leg extension

Leg press

Hack squats

Two days later and my legs are still feeling it  !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice to see ur still going mate how's shoulder holding up ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Nice to see ur still going mate how's shoulder holding up ?


Hello mate,

The last couple weeks have been the hardest, have really had to hold back, things have been ****e at work too, but trying my best to keep on top of things

My diet hasn't suffered though, managed to put 10lns back on that I lost from my stomach bug I picked up from holiday back in October, so that's kept a smile on my face

How's your training going?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> The last couple weeks have been the hardest, have really had to hold back, things have been ****e at work too, but trying my best to keep on top of things
> 
> ...


Yea is going can't complain just trying to pack as much lean mass in the 4 weeks then back cruise and lean out stayed fairly this time around so I recon it will be good


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Yea is going can't complain just trying to pack as much lean mass in the 4 weeks then back cruise and lean out stayed fairly this time around so I recon it will be good


Nice one, sounds like its going well!

I should be starting my new cycle in the new year, but that all depends on the shoulder, think it would be a waste if I couldn't give it 100%


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Nice one, sounds like its going well!
> 
> I should be starting my new cycle in the new year, but that all depends on the shoulder, think it would be a waste if I couldn't give it 100%


It will be mate I would hold out to be honest unless u could really work around it and still target chest and shoulders


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> It will be mate I would hold out to be honest unless u could really work around it and still target chest and shoulders


Just gonna be keeping an eye on it and taking it easy over this month then go from there.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*biceps and quads TUT style*

standing bb curl

leg extensions

leg press

hack squats

horrible, horrible session! only just after the leg extens my quads were pumped to ****..still battled through it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MATE


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hows work?

busy lol?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey danmunday.....have a great Xmas and wishing you well for 2014. X


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS MATE
> View attachment 142740


and wishing you and the family a merry xmas too big fella! hope you ahve a good one mate :thumb:



simonthepieman said:


> Hows work?
> 
> been absolutely manic, always happy when its over lol
> 
> busy lol?





Flubs said:


> Hey danmunday.....have a great Xmas and wishing you well for 2014. X


and a merry xmas to you too missy, enjoy  x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Quick update

Been lacking a bit here but still getting the food in, and training around my shoulder, still not 100% but feeling improvements in it.

Gone back to working nights as a permanent fixture so have joined a new gym that is 5 mins around the corner and s owned by none other than Eddie abbew, so as well as bigbear helping me out I wont be too far from a pro if I need any tips or advice

Will update regularly soon


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy new year DanMunday...sounds like a plan..take care you..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump for updates


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome that your working with Dave..do you have a new journal?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Bump for updates


Soooooo, updates. After physio and the like my shoulder is back to normal, took About 6months total but now I'm back full steam. I remember at 1 point I couldn't even press 10kg dumbbells, now I'm back up to 50+ KGS. Have a holiday coming up in November so am using timed carbs around workout days and pro/fat all others, although weekends are for a refeed, I love the fact by Friday I'm looking a little flat, then wake up Sunday morning and iv filled out 



Northern Lass said:


> Awesome that your working with Dave..do you have a new journal?


I was with Dave since June last year, helped me so much, the changes in strength and body composition have really impressed me. However due to some personal issues mainly with work that I need to sort out I was finding that I couldn't give it 100% so parted ways at the start of the month. Plus I feel that when the time is right I will get a new coach so I'm able to learn more different approaches as to what does and what doesn't work for me. Don't have a new journal atm, well here anyway but will probably start one soon as I think this one has run its course


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, let's try get this up and running again

Shoulders, traps and biceps today

Weight increase on each set, last one taken to failure

Seated barbell press

Alternate DB front raise

Rear pecdec fly

Side lateral machine

Seated DB shrugs

Inc DB curls

Seated barbell preacher

Alternate DB hammer curl

Cable hammer curl with rope extension


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Good read this before mate 

Glad it to see it back up!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Good read this before mate
> 
> Glad it to see it back up!!!


Cheers dude, I kinda lost track a bit after ****ing my shoulder, was only training back and legs for the time being so didn't think there was much point keeping it updated, now I'm back to full steam I thought I'd better get it up and running again


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Trained legs today,

Leg extension x 4

Leg press x 3

Hack squats x 2

Laying leg curl x 3

Single leg curl x 1

Standing calf raise x2

Seated calf raise x 1

Weight increased each set with the last taken to positive failure

I'm all done for the week, couple of rest days and a carb up ready to smash chest and biceps on Tuesday


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and biceps

Flat bench press x 4

Inc DB press x 3

Inc DB fly x 2

Cable crossover x1

Inc DB curl x 3

Ez barbell curl x 3

1 arm DB preacher curl x 2

Done


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Trained back traps and rear Delts today

After a couple reverse grip pull down warm up sets I cracked on:

Nautilus pullover s/s with close grip rev pulldown x 1

Bent over rows x3

Shrugs x3

Bent over db fly's x3

Rack pulls x 3

Upped weight each set, and was in the 8-10 rep range


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Trained back traps and rear Delts today
> 
> After a couple reverse grip pull down warm up sets I cracked on:
> 
> ...


You ever done reverse grip pulldowns as a stand alone movement not just a warm up...

They are in my routine and ruin my lats


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> You ever done reverse grip pulldowns as a stand alone movement not just a warm up...
> 
> They are in my routine and ruin my lats


We have the hammer rev grip iso pulldown machine that I normally use for a standalone, find it easier on the wrists that the lat pull down machine,

Althogh today, that first exercise I did was 4 sets of rev grip pulldown with the Nautilus pullovers in between set 3 and 4, I still worked up the stack each set so the 3r set before the superset was a rep or two shy of failure. Would have used the hammer machine but it was the opposite side of the gym, not ideal for the superset


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> We have the hammer rev grip iso pulldown machine that I normally use for a standalone, find it easier on the wrists that the lat pull down machine,
> 
> Althogh today, that first exercise I did was 4 sets of rev grip pulldown with the Nautilus pullovers in between set 3 and 4, I still worked up the stack each set so the 3r set before the superset was a rep or two shy of failure. Would have used the hammer machine but it was the opposite side of the gym, not ideal for the superset


I use a EZ bar on reverse pulldowns mate... helps wrists no end


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I use a EZ bar on reverse pulldowns mate... helps wrists no end


Same here, though today was being used..still just gotta make the most of whats available. Here is a vid of what I was doing, except before the superset I did a couple more warm ups as it was my first exercise.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Same here, though today was being used..still just gotta make the most of whats available. Here is a vid of what I was doing, except before the superset I did a couple more warm ups as it was my first exercise.


Got to love mentzer!!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is my current state @109kg


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs and tris thrown in at the end.

3 warm ups on the leg press to get the blood flowing, followed by:

Leg extension superset with leg press x 1

Laying leg curl x 1

Standing calf raise x 1

Cable pushdown s/s with nautilus dip machine x 1

All sets taken to positive failure with a 4 2 4 rep cadence (4 sec up, 4 sec Down with a two second pause in the fully contracted position)

Now for a dominos cheat meal later and a few rest days


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Legs and tris thrown in at the end.
> 
> 3 warm ups on the leg press to get the blood flowing, followed by:
> 
> ...


Dominos is the best kind of cheat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Dominos is the best kind of cheat


It's either dominos, Chinese or fajitas....but normally dominos wins hands down


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today I hit chest and shoulders.

3x iso chest press machine warm up sets,

1x pecdec superset with iso chest press machine

3x seared shoulder press machine warm up sets,

1x lateral raise machine super set with seated shoulder press machine

1x standing barbell curl warm up set

1x standing barbell curl

Weights increased on each of the warm up sets, with each exercise in the super set and working barbell curl set taken to positive failure, using a 4/2/4 rep cadence..employing nothing less than 100% intensity


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Pull session smashed.

Warmed my back up with a few sets on the hammer pull down then proceeded with:

Nautilus pullover s/s with hammer reverse pulldown x1

Bent over row x1

Rev pecdec fly x1

Rack pulls x3

Seated db shrugs x1

Done


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs and abs

Warmed up on the legpress for 3 sets, then.....

Leg extension s/s with leg press x1

Smith squats x1

Laying leg curl x2

Standing calf raise x1

Seated toe press x1

Crunches and hanging leg raise x1

Gonna have to swap laying leg curls for seated leg curls, after the exten and leg press superset my quads are left on fire and feels really painful to lay on them.

That's me done for the week


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

chest and tris

Started with a few warm ups on theSmith machine with incline press, then

Pecdec fly superset with smith incline press x 2

Dips with a slight forward lean x2

Cable v bar pushdowns super set with dips x 1

Seated tricep extension machine x 2

4/2/4 concentric, pause, negative rep speed, taken to positive failure


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Pull session done

3 warm ups on the hammer rev grip pulldown, then:

Nautilus pullover s/s with rev grip pulldown x2

Barbell row x2

Db shrugs s/s with medium grip upright row x2

Pecdec rear fly x2

1 Arm DB preacher curl x1

May have to separate the push and pull session with my leg session, could really feel it in my triceps today where they insert into the last, obvs not recovered properly from Tuesdays chest and tri, will change it next week and see how I get on


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

update time,

Well spent from last Saturday afternoon till weds last week on and off the toilet, chronic fatigue, headaches, feeling hot then freezing, stomach cramps, pretty much everything except vomiting! So took some time out from the gym and a course of antibiotics and its seemed to habe sorted me out, managed to get to the gym today on the way home from getting some vaccinations for my up coming holiday.

Did a push session, 3 sets of each exersice, increasing the weight each time (except dips at the end) amd last set to failure

Hammer style ISO chest press machine

Inc DB flys

Seated shoulder press machine

DB lateral raises

Seated French press

Body weight dips

Pretty much **** out 1/2 stone, so glad I'm able to eat solid foods again, pretty much at the weight I want to be before I start the new cycle, don't really wanna drop any more, being 6ft 1 I get to a certain weig and it looks like the wind would blow me away haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

God I hate being natty, my chest and tris are still sore from Monday's workout...missed my midweek workout coz I. Gone back to work this week and my sleep,pattern is all out of whack, been getting up at 3pm with only a few hours to myself before I have to go into work.

Still managed to drag my **** on t of bed this afternoon, (set two alarms on my phone and set it in the wardrobe so I had to get out of bed to turn it off)

Managed to prep my food for later and do some washing before I headed out, got back ten mins ago which leaves me 2 hours to myself before I have to go

Anyways hit a leg workout today consisting of

Leg extensions

Leg press

Smith squats

Laying leg curl

Single leg curls

Standing calf raise

Seated calf raise

Done for the week, one more night at work then off till Tuesday evening


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Pull session

Hammer strength rev grip pull down x3

Bent over row x3

Nautilus pullover x3

Pecdec Rev fly x3

DB curl x3

DB hammer curl x3

DB shrugs x3

Deadlifts x4

Weight increased on each set, going to failure on the last set


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Push session

Inc smith press x 4

Hammer style seated chest press x 3

Pecdec fly's x3

Seated db press x3

Standing db lat raises x3

Strict rope pushdowns

(Back against pad)x3

Hanging dips x3


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Push session
> 
> Inc smith press x 4
> 
> ...


Whats diet looking like these days matey??


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Whats diet looking like these days matey??


Typical day mon-fri for me

150g instant oats, 25g whey

Train - intra shake with hbcd, amino go, creatine

Post -100g dextrose, 15 mins later 25g whey

Dinner is steak and rice

Then at work I have 3 meals made up of 1kg chicken breast, 3cups (precooked) rice, mixed peppers with s sauce of some kind

Might have another oats and whey shake thrown in there somewhere.

Saturday I have a couple of the oats/whey shakes and in the evening I have a dominos or chines with the gf and Sunday I have a roast dinner and shake and layer on steak and rice for dinner.

Try to keep it clean as possible during the week then have a small cheat to keep my sanity haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Typical day mon-fri for me
> 
> 150g instant oats, 25g whey
> 
> ...


Whats the reasoning behing having your carbs PWO then waiting 15 minutes for the whey?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Whats the reasoning behing having your carbs PWO then waiting 15 minutes for the whey?


Just something I read in the timed carbs stickie pscarb put up. Not sure if I even need it now I have the hbcd and peptopro in my intra shake. Plus i normally eat my steak and rice within an hour after the gym. I did ask in his journal but he never replied to me so just been doing it like that.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Just something I read in the timed carbs stickie pscarb put up. Not sure if I even need it now I have the hbcd and peptopro in my intra shake. Plus i normally eat my steak and rice within an hour after the gym. I did ask in his journal but he never replied to me so just been doing it like that.


If your having a intra shake with hcbd Id say you'd be fine with just a meal within a hour pwo!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> If your having a intra shake with hcbd Id say you'd be fine with just a meal within a hour pwo!


Recon you are right, prob save a bit of money at the same time too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Recon you are right, prob save a bit of money at the same time too


Win win buddy  always ravenous pwo lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs have been delt with!

Leg extensions, x15,12,10 (forgot the weights here)

Leg press - 250kg x15, 350kg x12, 400kg x 12

Hack squats - 40kg x12, 80kg x10, 120kg x8

SLDL - 60kg x12, 100kg x10

Single leg curls - 15kg x 15 each leg with static hold on last rep

Standing calf raise - 8plt x 10, 10plt x10 + a few partials

Seated calf raise - 35kg x 15

Set feels like my strength is creeping back up after being ill, def helps that Iv been able to eat properly.

That's me done for the week.

Till Monday


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Pull session.

Natilus pullovers 44kg 64kg 84kg

Hammer rev grip pulldowns 20k,40kg,80kg.

Machine row (hammer grip)3plt 5plt 10plt

Rear db fly's 10kg's 15kgs 20kgs each hand

Seated Db shrugs 34's 45's 62's

Standing BB curl 20lbs, 30lbs, 40lbs.

Rack pulls 60kg, 100kg, 140kg x6

180kg x1

Did rack pulls today as I forgot my dealift socks, end up cutting my shins to **** if I don't wear them lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wtf?
View attachment 161265
Where is Dan?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Wtf?
> View attachment 161265
> Where is Dan?


Lol 

I changed my username big man


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Lol
> 
> I changed my username big man


But not the journal name pmsl.....looking good after your ills!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> But not the journal name pmsl.....looking good after your ills!


True, I may have to ask @Mingster nicely if he can change it to levithan's getting huge


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> True, I may have to ask @Mingster nicely if he can change it to levithan's getting huge


That ok Dan?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

U could hVe steak for breakfast helps increase focus. Then chicken post increase in dopamine good for relaxing :thumb:

Haven't checked in for ages but seems to be goin well in here


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> That ok Dan?




Boom

so just a bit of cleaning and it will look like new...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> That ok Dan?


That's perfect mate, thank you kindly sir


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> U could hVe steak for breakfast helps increase focus. Then chicken post increase in dopamine good for relaxing :thumb:
> 
> Haven't checked in for ages but seems to be goin well in here


Have never thought to arrange my meals like that, steak for breakfast sounds awesome 

How are things going with you mate! Still smashing it?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Have never thought to arrange my meals like that, steak for breakfast sounds awesome
> 
> How are things going with you mate! Still smashing it?


Barely use any gear now. Lol

Just use diet and good training. All going well


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Last session before holiday.

Push.

Inc bench 20kg, 40kg, 70kg

Hammer style iso press 40kg 60kg 80kg.

PecDec 21kg 28kg 42kg

DB lat raise 6kgs 8kgs 12.5kgs

Seated machine press 20kg 25kg 35kg

Rope push downs 3plt 4pkt 5plt

Bar Dips x3

Feeling weak as ****, roll on December when I'm getting back on


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have a nice holiday buddy


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just been reading through some of your log mate good stuff. I've really taken inspiration from the mike mentzer vid you posted and added a few of his techniques to my training lately, HIT seems to be the way to go for me!

Enjoy your break, recharge the batteries and smash the weights on your return.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Just been reading through some of your log mate good stuff. I've really taken inspiration from the mike mentzer vid you posted and added a few of his techniques to my training lately, HIT seems to be the way to go for me!
> 
> Enjoy your break, recharge the batteries and smash the weights on your return.


Check out Dorians blood and guts video,same principle basically ,i love it!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Check out Dorians blood and guts video,same principle basically ,i love it!


I've been experimenting with HIT based on the blood and guts videos and made a log about it since I was always a high volume man and I love it. Just now started looking into Mike Mentzers methods and going to add some into my current program.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Have a nice holiday buddy


Cheers Tom, can't wait!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Just been reading through some of your log mate good stuff. I've really taken inspiration from the mike mentzer vid you posted and added a few of his techniques to my training lately, HIT seems to be the way to go for me!
> 
> Enjoy your break, recharge the batteries and smash the weights on your return.


Cheers mate, the holiday couldn't come at a better time, it's much needed!

Love mentzers routines, got most of his books...when the routines are done to the letter they are absolutely brutal. Those 4 second eccentrics and concentrics really separate the men from the boys!

If you can check out Dorians original blood and guts video...it's so old that you actually bought it on vhs when first released (think this is the one @biglbs was referring to as well) it's a lot more hardcore than that stuff he put on bb.com as its him that's doing the training rather than someone else, really gives you a feel for the amount of intensity he put into his workouts.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Cheers mate, the holiday couldn't come at a better time, it's much needed!
> 
> Love mentzers routines, got most of his books...when the routines are done to the letter they are absolutely brutal. Those 4 second eccentrics and concentrics really separate the men from the boys!
> 
> If you can check out Dorians original blood and guts video...it's so old that you actually bought it on vhs when first released (think this is the one @biglbs was referring to as well) it's a lot more hardcore than that stuff he put on bb.com as its him that's doing the training rather than someone else, really gives you a feel for the amount of intensity he put into his workouts.


That is the one mate,killer workouts ...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That is the one mate,killer workouts ...


Love it, that and Kevin levrones Maryland muscle machine are my favorite training vids, always put em on for motivation


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Love it, that and Kevin levrones Maryland muscle machine are my favorite training vids, always put em on for motivation


M3 is fcuking awesome. Pre workout motivation at its best :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> M3 is fcuking awesome. Pre workout motivation at its best :thumb:


You know it mate!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

assholesbasterds****in****s and pricks,aerasoles for bricks......ok can you name that tune pmsl?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> assholesbasterds****in****s and pricks,aerasoles for bricks......ok can you name that tune pmsl?


Not sure about a song but I normally sound like that if I stub my toe or the like haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Not sure about a song but I normally sound like that if I stub my toe or the like haha


Ian duty and the blockheads mate...70s and 80s

Welcome back


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

First session in gym since getting back from holiday yesterday, did shoulders traps tris and abs.

Hammer Shoulder press

15x10kg, 12x15, 12x25kg each side

Laterals

12 x 8kgs 12 x 10kgs

Cable lat

12 x 1plt

6x 2 plates x 2 partials

Db shrugs

12x 27.5kgs, 12x42kgs

StrAight bar PD

15x4plt 12 x 5plt 15x8plt

Ez crushers,

15x10kg 12x20kg

1arm ext

1plt x15 3plt x 8

AbsDecline sit ups 3x10

Knee raise 3x10


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Last night (well 4am this morning) in work gym I did a short back and rear delt session

Straight arm cable pull down

Close grip lat pulldown

Close grip row

Rear db fly's

Not sure of weights as it was mainly machine work and the stacks are just numbered 1-20 etc.

For each exercise I did 3 sets, increasing the weight each time. Threw a drop set into the close grip row just to finish things off


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Did a chest and biceps session at work gym this morning.

Started off with some rotator cuff work on the cables and dbs. The heaviest dbs we have up there only go to 27.5kgs, sooooo kicked off with

Db fly pre exhaust (each hand):

10kg's x15,12

17kg's x10

27kg's x8f

Incline db press (each hand):

20kgs x 12

25kgs x 10

27.5kgs x 8f

Flat chest press machine

12,10,8,failure...... unsure of weight as machine is just numbered 1-20 etc

Cable cross overs (each side):

13kg

22kg

32kg f

Seated incline db curl (each hand):

12x 6kg's

10x 8kg's

8x 10kg's

8f x12kgs

Db hammer curl (each hand)

8kg x12

10kg x 12

12kg x 8f

Kept weights low for moderate reps on bicep work to concentrate on keeping good form coupled with a big squeeze on each rep 

Quick pic update @ 224lbs

View attachment 162847


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

twit! tawooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....  you look fab mister! well done....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking thick mate. Nicely lean too!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Looking thick mate.


blimmin 'eck!! how vewwy vewwy rude.....:laugh::laugh: :whistling:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Flubs said:


> blimmin 'eck!! how vewwy vewwy rude.....:laugh::laugh: :whistling:


Haha muscle thickness not his lack of intelligence


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Looking thick mate. Nicely lean too!!!


Cheers mate, on a mission to get lean and mean!! Focused too much on scale weight last time round and made it too difficult for myself to diet off. Going for quality, not quantity this time


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Cheers mate, on a mission to get lean and mean!! Focused too much on scale weight last time round and made it too difficult for myself to diet off. Going for quality, not quantity this time


Definitley the way mate. No point in excess fat/water gain. Diet will be a lot more comfortable and you might even end recomping!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you workout?

Looking good buddy..


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Do you workout?
> 
> Looking good buddy..


I may curl the odd dumbbell every now and then


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking bloody good shape there mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looking bloody good shape there mate


Cheers mate, doing my best


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs to finish the week!

Was the first time Iv done legs since the 8th of November, before I went to mexico,was horrible to say the least.

Went to my old gym down the road today, couldn't make it to my normal gym, and the work set up only has a lifefitness leg extension/curl combo machine.

Leg extensions

Leg press

Seated leg curl

Calf press

Again this gym uses numbers on the stacks as apposed to poundages, for my working weights, I used just over 2/3 of the stack for the extensions, full stack for leg press and calf press, and just over half the stack for the seated leg curl

Took me just over 40 minutes. Pumped to **** and felt like my legs were gonna split when I was stretching them out, proper crippling cramps

Def back into the swing of things now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Trained back and rear delts today, wanted to start with Deadlifts but some pencil neck was in the rack so saved them for later on

Nautilus pullovers

4 sets working up to full stack

Hammer rev grip pull downs

40kg, 80kg, 120kg

Db rows

20kgs, 30kgs, 42kgs x10

Seated cable row

3x10 (unsure of weights as stack is just numbered 1-22)

Deadlifts

Warm ups - 60,70,80kg x3

Work sets - 117.5 x5 135kg x5 152.5kg x9

2sets of hyper extensions

3sets of Rear delt fly on Pec dec.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and biceps

Flat bench

72.5kg, x5 82.5kg x5 92.5 x9

Bar dips

10,8,8,6 reps

Pecdec flys

28kg x10, 35kg x10, 42kg x10, 49kg x20f

Inc dumbbell curls(each hand)

8kgs x12, 10kgs x10, 12.5kgs x6

Dumbbell hammer curls(each hand)

8kgs 9kgs 10kgs x10

Done!!!

Happy new year everyone !!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leg day

Squats - 85kg, 97.5kg, 110kg x5

Leg press - 203kg, 253kg,303kg x20, 353kg x12

Leg extensions - 50lb x15, 75lb x12, 100lb x10, 125lb x10

Seated calf press - 203kg x20, 253kg x12, 303kg x10

Laying leg curl - 3plt x12, 5plt x12, 8plt x12, 12plts x10

Single leg curls - 20kg x 10 each leg


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Nautilus pullover? You lucky mother! Which gym is that?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Nautilus pullover? You lucky mother! Which gym is that?


Its a gym in hemel Hempstead owned by ifbb pro Eddie abbew. Got lots of toys


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

That sounds great mate, how much is it a month out of interest?

I've used one of them once at Temple Gym and it felt great.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> That sounds great mate, how much is it a month out of interest?
> 
> I've used one of them once at Temple Gym and it felt great.


I pay £32 per month peak membership, that's from open till close Monday - Sunday, think there is an off peak for £28 per month but can only use it mon-friday till 3pm

I had a session at temple gym, wanted to do back but had forearm issues so went with legs...Dorian killed me haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and triceps

Flat bench

77.5kg x 3, 87.5kg x3, 100kg x8

Inc db press

25kgs x12, 27.5kgs x12, 30kgs x8

Bar dips

10,8,8

Seated overhead ez extensions

Bar + 10kg x12, 15kg x12, 20kg x12

30kg x10

Straight bar pushdown

8plt x15, 10plt x15, 12plt x12

Done


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Squat day

3x5 warm ups with 40, 50, and 60kg then.....

90kg x3, 110kg x3, 117.5kg x6

Assistance work:

Legpress

203kg x20

253kg x20

303kg x20

373kg x15

Leg extensions:

62.5lb x15

87.5lb x12

112.5lbx10

137.5lbs x10 +3 partials

Laying leg curl:

4plt x15

7plt x15

9plt x12

12plt x 7

Single leg curls:

25kg x10 +3 partials each leg

Done for the weekend

Back to it on Monday


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Shoulders/traps

Standing military press

40kg x5,45kg x5 ,50kg x10

Db press

12.5kgs 15kgs x12 20kgs x12 25kgs x8

Lat raise machine

3plt x12

5pltx 12

7pltx 12

8plt x12 +3partials

Single cable raise

1plt x12f

Bb shrugs

60kg x20

80kg x20

100kg x20

120kg x12 +3partials

Db front raise

10kgs x10, 12.5kgs x10, 15kgs x10.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back and biceps

Deadlifts

117.5kg x5

135kg x5

152.5 x10

Lat pull down

10plts x12

12plts x12

14plts x7

Tbar rows

40kg x12

60kg x12

70kg x10

Db rows (each side)

30kg x12

40kg x12

45kg x12

Barbell curls

Bar, plus

8kg x12

12kg x12

16kg x12

Ez bar curls

Bar+

5kg x12

7.5kg x12

10kg x12


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Some nice workouts here buddy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Some nice workouts here buddy


Cheers biggie!!

Decided to give my routine a revamp, so just started wendlers 531 but gonna be using y3t for the assistance. Going for a mix of strength and size so hopefully it should work


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Got a chest and tri session in an hour, just chilling at work with my bcaa's and black coffee till 7 when the gym opens. Hope I don't fall asleep on the sofa while I wait haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and tris

Bench press

72.5kg x5

82.5kg x5

92.5kg x12

Flat db fly's (each hand)

12.5kg x12

15kg x12

17.5kg x10

22.5kg x10

Inc db press

20's x10

22's x10

25's x11

Bar dips

10,10,9

Seated overhead extensions

Ez bar +

20kg x10

25kg x10

30kg x8

Straight bar pushdown

8plt x12

10plt x12

12plt x12

14plt x10

Single arm pushdown

2plt x12

3plt x12

4pkt x10


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Quads and hammys

Squats:

85kg x5

97.5kg x5

110kg x10

Legpress:

203kg x12

253kg x12

353kg x12

403kg x12

Hack squats:

60kg x12

80kg x12

120kg x12

Laying leg curl :

6plt x12

7plt x12

8plt x12

9plt x10

Single leg curl:

25kg x 12

Not sure what order I did the leg press and hacks in but those were the weights involved.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice leg pressing mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Shoulders/traps/calf's

Military press

42.5kg x3

47.5kg x3

55kg x10

Seated lat raise.

5kgs x18

6kgs x18

7kgs x18

8kgs x18

DB front raise:

5kgs x18

6kgs x18

7kgs x18

8kgs x18 (all reps per each arm)

DB shrugs

20kgs x18

32kgs x18

40kgs x18

45kgs x18

Standing calf raises

6,7,8 plates x18

9 plates x13


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back/rear delts/biceps

Deadlifts

125kg x3

145kg x3

162.5kg x10

Hammer rev grip pull down

40kg x18

60kg x18

70kg x 13

1 arm DB row

25kg x18

27.5kg x18

30kg x18

Straight arm pulldown

5plts x18

7plts x18

9plts x13

Rev pecdec fly

21kg x18

28kg x18

35kg x18

Machine preacher curl

1plt x18

2plt x18

3plt x18

DB hammer curl

5kgs x18

6kgs x18

7kgs x18


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Last set of Deadlifts from yesterday!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm interested in the y3t training style and I'll be using it in a few months. Have you read anywhere about more specifics of it like amount of working sets per session or how many exercises per session? All I've found out so far is the different rep ranges over the 3 weeks.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi Oi you  just swooshing in to check up on ma boyzz...all well in here I see......I love doing hammer curls...we're on similar weights for that too...hurr hurr.....take care mister..x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oi Oi you  just swooshing in to check up on ma boyzz...all well in here I see......I love doing hammer curls...we're on similar weights for that too...hurr hurr.....take care mister..x


I do go a little bit heavier with these, but now much...find I get a better squeeze contraction with the lighter weights, esp for 3x18 rep sets lol

Hope you are well madam  x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm interested in the y3t training style and I'll be using it in a few months. Have you read anywhere about more specifics of it like amount of working sets per session or how many exercises per session? All I've found out so far is the different rep ranges over the 3 weeks.


That's pretty much all you need to know, but also..you decrease the sets as the reps increase, so first week is 4x6-8, 2nd week 3 x12-18 and the 3rd week, it's a mix of giant, drop and super sets. Makes my body hurt just thinking about it. In week 2 atm so still have that to look forward to lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> That's pretty much all you need to know, but also..you decrease the sets as the reps increase, so first week is 4x6-8, 2nd week 3 x12-18 and the 3rd week, it's a mix of giant, drop and super sets. Makes my body hurt just thinking about it. In week 2 atm so still have that to look forward to lol


Good luck with next week then mate :lol:

So the 3rd week would you just aim for one massive set of 100 or so reps or a couple of 50 reps? And what about using just the 1 exercise for the 100 reps so eg leg ext for quads?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Last set of Deadlifts from yesterday!


Nice


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Good luck with next week then mate :lol:
> 
> So the 3rd week would you just aim for one massive set of 100 or so reps or a couple of 50 reps? And what about using just the 1 exercise for the 100 reps so eg leg ext for quads?


I think its 100 reps split between 3/4 exercises, but back to back with no rest. So legpress for 50reps, leg ext for 20 and hack squats for 30thats one set, then repeat a further 2-3 times then something similar for quads.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I think its 100 reps split between 3/4 exercises, but back to back with no rest. So legpress for 50reps, leg ext for 20 and hack squats for 30thats one set, then repeat a further 2-3 times then something similar for quads.


Ouch


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Ouch


Bring it on haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and tris

Bench press

77.5kg x3

87.3kg x3

97.5kg x10

Hammer style machine press

40kg x18

50kg x18

57.5kg x15 +few partials

Inc smith press

(Not including bar)

20kg x18

30kg x18

40kg x17

Overhead rope extension

4plt x18

6plt x18

8plt x18

Single arm extension

1plt x18

3plt x18

5plt x18

This high rep stuff is gonna take a bit of getting used to, my chest was in bits by the end, luckily my legs are used to it so hopefully shouldn't pose too much of a problem tomorrow lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Quads

Squats:

77.5kg x3

97.5kg x3

117.5kg x10

Leg press:

253kg x18

303kg x18

353kg x18

403kg x18

Hack squats:

40kg x18

60kg x18

70kg x18

Leg extensions:

37.5lb x18

50lb x18

75lb x18

https://www.youtube.com/watch?

v=Ta1RalmksKs

That's me for the week, one more night at work then a weekend of doing as little as possible with a dominos thrown in for good measure 

Changing up my split next week, putting hams with back and biceps with quads. So will look like

Shoulders/calf's

Back/hams

Chest/tris

Quads/biceps


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Shoulders/calf's

Military press

45kg x5

50kg x3

57.5kg x7

DB press/seated lat raise/front raise giant set:

10kg/5kgs/5kgs x20

12.5kg/6kgs/6kgs x20

15kgs/7kgs/7kgs x20

Rear pecdec fly/rear db fly/bb shrug giant set

21kg/8kgs/60kg x20

28kg/9kgs/80kg x20

35kg/10kgs/100kg x20

Standing/seated calf raise superset

4plt/20kg x20

4plt/20kg x20

4pkt/20kg x20

4plt/20kg x30

What a killer!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

So will you mainly be drinking your tea through a straw tomorra so you don't actually have to pick up the cup due to sore shoulders? snicker snicker....fab session there...and ouch! Have a good week.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> So will you mainly be drinking your tea through a straw tomorra so you don't actually have to pick up the cup due to sore shoulders? snicker snicker....fab session there...and ouch! Have a good week.


Haha, I hope not!!

Although for some reason my shoulders never feel sore after a workout. Makes my arms feel like they will drop out of their sockets during the workout but I always escape the doms


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

So on your week 2 I see you kept in a heavy compound exercise for 2 warm up sets of 3 then one working set of 10, is that part of the y3t or did you add it in?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back and hams

Deadlifts

135kg x5

152.5kg x3

170kg x10

Assistance work

Cable pulldown/cgpd/straight arm pulldown giant set

6plt/5plt/4plt x18,18,18

7plt/7plt/6plt x18,18,18

9plt/9plt/9plt x18,12,18

Machine row/tbar row superset

4plt x18/20kgx12

5plt x18/10kgx18

6pltx 25/10kgx12

Sldl/leg curl superset

60/4plt x18

60/5plt x18

80/7plt x20


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> So on your week 2 I see you kept in a heavy compound exercise for 2 warm up sets of 3 then one working set of 10, is that part of the y3t or did you add it in?


Nah I'm on week 3 atm, but basically I start with the lift from wendlers 531, so depending on what day it will be military press, deadlift, bench or squat, then I do the y3t stuff for assistance work, again depending on the week will dictate the weight and reps, think of it as a wendlers 531/y3t hybrid


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and tris

Flat bench

82.5kg x5

92.5kg x3

105kg x9

Incline db fly/incline smith superset

10kgs/20kg x20

12.5kgs/30kg x20

15ks/35kgs x20

Hammer press drop set x2

60kg,40kg,20kg x20

20kg,10kg,frame x20

PecDec drop set x2

35kg,28kg,21kg x2

Rope pulldown/straight bar pushdown SS

8plt/4plt x20

10plt/4plt x15

7plt/3plt x25


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Finished my training week with Quads and biceps

Squats:

97.5kg x5

110kg x3

122.5kg x10

Now the fun part 

Squats:

60kg x25 reps x2 sets

Legpress:

203kg x50

253kg x50

Leg extension

Triple dropset x2

Biceps:

Ez bar curls:

Bar +

5kg

7.5kg

10kg x 20

Seated machine preacher curl:

Triple dropset X1

Straight bar cable curl:

Triple dropset x 1

Almost collapsed after the legpress, was absolutely brutal!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Finished my training week with Quads and biceps
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


I think we have a different definition of 'fun' mate lol

I've experimented with these 50+ rep sets on leg press and it was the first time I really understood what people mean when they say they went to a dark place mentally.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I think we have a different definition of 'fun' mate lol
> 
> I've experimented with these 50+ rep sets on leg press and it was the first time I really understood what people mean when they say they went to a dark place mentally.


Mate, it was the most horrible thing I have ever experienced. Literally forgot myself for two seconds when getting off the legpress after the second set and almost ended up a heap on the floor, legs totally buckled. Just about had enough in me to keep me upright lol luckily no more of that for another 3 weeks haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Deload week for the 531 side of things, hopefully will work in my favour as I'm back to lifting in the 6-8 range for the y3t assistance work.

Shoulders and calf's

Military press:

20kg,25kg,30kg,35kg,40kg x5

Hammer press machine:

40kg x8, 60kg x8 80kg x7 80kg x5

Seated db laterals:

10kgs x10 14kgs x8 16kgs x8, 18kgs x8

DB front raises:

12kgs x8, 14kgs x8, 16kgs x8 18kgs x10

Barbell shrugs:

60kg x10,80kg x10 100kgx8 120kgx8 140kgx8

160kg x8

Rear PecDec flys:

35kg x10 49kg x10 63kg x10 77kg x10

Standing calf raise:

9plts x10 10plts x10 14pltsx 8, 16plts x8 18plts x8, 20plts x8

Job done.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back and hams

Deadlifts

60kg 80kg 100kg x 5

Hammer grip chin ups

Bw x 6 6 6 6

Hammer machine Rev grip pull down

40kg 60kg 80kg 100kg x8

DB row

30kg 40kg 45kg 50kg x10

Machine row

110lb x10 150lb x10 190lb x8 190lb x6

SLDL

60kg 80kg 100kg 120kg 130kg x8

Laying leg curl

5plts x10 8plt 11plt 13plt x8

Single leg curl

20kg per leg x10


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and tris

Flat bench:

40kg,50kg,60kg x5

Inc DB press:

22.5kgs, 25kgs, 27.5kgs, 30kg x8

Bw dips:

10,10,10,12

Hammer style machine press

40kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg x8

Close grip bench press

40kg 50kg 60kg 70kg x8

Rope pull downs

4x8

Done


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

How's that deload going mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> How's that deload going mate?


Been quite welcoming, have had a look at my new 1rm's and I'm a bit scarred lol I don't think I underestimated them the first wave but I was natty back when I put them in, so I think that explains why I was able to rep out the last sets of the 531. This week they have just felt like warm ups for my y3t lifts 

Back to the heavy stuff next week!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Quads and biceps

Leg ext (lbs)

50x15

62.5 x12

87.5x10

112.5x 10

137.5x10

162.5x

Leg press

253kgx12 303kgx12 353kgx10 453kgx12

Hack squats (20kg plates per side)

2pltx 8

3pltx8

4plt x8

Inc dB

10,12.5 15x8

Ez curl bar +

10kg x8 15x8 20x8


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Shoulders and calfs

Military press

45kgx5 50kgx5 60kgx7

Smith press

20kgx16 30kgx16 40kgx13

Side laterals

6kg x18 8x18 10kgx18

Rear flys

28x18 35x18 42x18

Front raises

8kgs x18 10kgs x18 14gsx18

Shrugs

32.5kgsx18 38kgsx18 44kgsx18

Calf raises

5pltx12 7pltx12

8pltx18 9pltsx18 11pltsx18

Seated

20kgx18 30kgx18 40kg x30


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Deadlifts

147.5 170 192.5 x5

Rev pulldown

40kg 60kg 80kg x18

Cable row

6pt 8pt 10plt x18

Straight arm pulldown

5pl 7pl 10pl x18

Laying Leg curl

5pl 6pl 7pl x18

Single leg curl

15kg x18 10kgx18

A 20kg increase on the Deadlifts felt too heavy, took this video and can see my lower back rounding slightly. Took the belt off as it felt too uncomfortable.

Gonna drop the weight a bit and go from there


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bench press

75kgx5

85kgx5

97.5kgx10

Pecdec

35kgx18 42kgx18 49kgx18

Inc db press

15kgsx18

17.5kgs x18

22.5kgs x18

machine press

6pltx18

8pltx18

10pltx18

French press

Cambered bar +

20lb x18

30lb x18

45lbx18

Straight bar pushdown

8pltx18

10pltx18

12plt x18


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Shoulders and calfs

Military press

27.5kg x5

35kg x5

42.5kgx3

47.5kg x3

62.5kg x5

Seated DB press/side raise/front raise giant set

15kgs/8kgs/8kgs x18

17.5kgs/9kgs/9kgs x18

20kgs/10kgs/10kgs x15

Rear pecdec fly / rear DB fly superset

28kg/10kgs x18

35kg/12.5kgs x18

42kg/15kgs x18

Barbell shrugs

60kg x18

80kg x18

100kg x18

Standing/seated calf raise superset

6plt/25kg x18

7plt/27.5kg x18

8plt/30kg x18


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back and hams.

Deadlifts:

132.5kgx3

152.5kgx3

170kg x10

Cgpd/cable row/pullover giant set:

8plt /8plt/ 40.5kgx18

10plt/10plt/47.5kgx18

12plt/10plt/57kg x 16/18/18

Seated row machine drop set x2:

6,4,2 plate x18

Laying leg curl:

6pltx18, 7pltx18, 8pltx18

Single leg curl:

10kg x18


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest-tris

Bench press:

80kg x3 92.5kg x3 102.5kg x8

Pecdec/machine press superset:

49kg/40kg x18

56kg/50kg x18

63kg/60kg x18

Db fly drop set:

15kg 12.5kg 8kg x18

15kg 10kg 8kg x18

Ez skull crushers:

Bar+

10kgx18

15kgx18

20kgx18

Revgrip pushdown/cgpd superset:

4plt/4plt x18

6plt/4plt x18

8plt/5plt x18


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning 'ainsome....  cgpd = close grip push down?

Things going well in here I see. That deadlift looked a bit ouch! I could see your legs trembling with the effort! good man...rarrrrrrggghhhhh...cough...that's my tiger roar by the way...I know, I know....obvious right? :laugh:

Take care mister...x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning 'ainsome....  cgpd = close grip push down?
> 
> Things going well in here I see. That deadlift looked a bit ouch! I could see your legs trembling with the effort! good man...rarrrrrrggghhhhh...cough...that's my tiger roar by the way...I know, I know....obvious right? :laugh:
> 
> Take care mister...x


That's right flubs, close grip pushdown, I'm just too lazy to write it out lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Quads and biceps

Squats (kg)

55x5 70x5 82.5x3 97.5x3 112.5x3 125x7

Squats

70kg x20 x2

Leg ext/press superset (20,30)

50lb x20 / 200lb x 40

90lb x20 / 300lb x 40

Barbell curl drop set

15kg,12.5kg,10kg x18 x2


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back/rear delts

Nautilus Pullovers

36kg x15, 64kg x12, 110kg x10

Db row

30kg x12, 45kg x10, 54kg x10

1arm machine row

7plt x 8 each arm

Over hand machine row

10plt x12

Rear delt fly

42kg x10 56kg x10, 70kg x8

Deadlifts

60x10, 100kgx10 120kgx6 140kgx6 160kgx6

Hyper extensions

1x12


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest/biceps

Inc bench

20kg x12, 40kg x10 60kg x8 80kgx8

Machine press

40kg x10 80kg x8 120kg x8

Dips

Bw x10 +10kg x8 +15kg x8

Pecdec

42kgx8 56kgx8 77kg x8

Inc db curl

10kgs x8 12.5kgs x8, 15kgs x8 17.5kgs x6

Ez bar curl

+10kg x8 +15kg x8 +22.5kg x8

Db preacher curl

10kg x8 x8 x13


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back day

Nautilus Pullovers

36kg x15, 64kg x12, 110kg x10

Hammer rev grip pulldown

60kg x10, 80kg x10, 100kg x8

Db row

30kg x12, 45kg x10, 56kg x10

Over hand machine row

5plt x10, 8plt x10, 12plt x10

Hyper extensions

Bw x10, +20lb x10, +40lb x8

Rack pulls

100kg x10, 140kg x8, 180kg x8


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

There's a legs and shoulders/ triceps workout in between the chest/bicep and back workout, but my Mrs has started coming to the gym with me so wasn't really recording the workouts but will try to do so from here on


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Back day
> 
> Nautilus Pullovers
> 
> ...


What height are your rack pulls buddy?Belt or not?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> What height are your rack pulls buddy?Belt or not?


Just at knee height, couldn't set it any lower, and no belt

I was going to do deads but because of the hypers, my lower back felt a bit pumped/tender, said to myself should have done them last so did the rack pulls. Miss doing them actually


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest / biceps

Flat bench press

85kg x5, 97.5kg x3, 107.5kg x6

Inc db press

25kgs x12, 30kgs x12, 34kgs x9

Weighted dips

BW x12, +15kg x10, +20kg x8

Pecdec fly's

35kg x20, 42kg x20, 49kg x19

Inc db curls

10kgs x12, 12.5kgs x12, 15kgs x9

Ez bar curls

+7.5kg x12, +10kgs x12, +15kgs x12

Seated barbell preacher curls

3x20


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs

Unsure of warm up sets so will list the important ones

Leg extension - 210lb x15 reps

Leg press - 450kg x15

Hack squats - 160kg x 8

Lying leg curl - full stack x 12

Single leg curl - 4plates x failure

Standing calf raise - 14plates x 10

Seated calf raise - 65kg x 12


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big weight on press, bet you will feel that!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Adz said:


> Big weight on press, bet you will feel that!


I'm sure as soon as the chest doms from Friday pass the quad doms will kick in lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back + biceps

Nautilus Pullovers

30kg x12 71kg x12 115kg x11

Hammer rev grip pulldown

50kg x10, 100kg x8, 120kg x6

Db row

30kg x10 44kg x10 60kg x8

Over hand machine row

8plt x10, 12plt x10, 14plt x 10

Rack pulls (set below knees this time @biglbs  )

100kg x10, 140kg x8, 180kg x8

Hyper extensions

BW x 10 x10 x10

Wish I'd gone for 200kg on the rack pulls...felt a bit easier than last week, gonna be my target for next back session 

Db preacher curl

8kg x12, 10kg x10, 12.5kg x10, 15kgxf

Barbell curls

20lb x10, 30lb x10, 40lb x10

Db hammer curls

12.5kgs x 10, 15kgs x 10, 17.5kgs x 10


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man,work your way down the rack using the same weight,it really works well,

Take a look at the video in my journal 300k from the lowest setting/pins out......no belt ,,,mate my back is growing so well from this.

Good workout there buddy//


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest:

Decline bench press:

40kg, 50kg, 80kg x10, 100kg x8

Inc db press:

25kgs, 30kgs, 34kgs x10

Machine iso press:

40kg x10, 80kg x8, 100kg x8

Pecdec:

35kg, 49kg, 63kg x10

BW dips:

3xfailure

Incline push ups:

3x20

View attachment 167776


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back

(Working sets only)

Nautilus pullovers - 121kg x8

Hammer strength reverse grip pulldowns - 120kg x 6

Db rows - 60kg x 10

Seated machine row - full stack x 10

Rack pulls - 200kg x 6


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest :

Incline barbell press:

40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 82.5kg

Flat DB press:

30kgs, 34kgs, 38kgs

Bar dips:

Bodyweight x3

Pecdec

35kg, 56kg, 77kg

Cable crossovers:

3plates, 4plates, 5plates


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leg day to finish the week off strong!

Leg extensions:

70lb x15

150lb x12

190lb x10

250lb x 12 (+3 assisted) PB!!!!

Legpress:

250kg x12

350kg x12

500kg x12 (+3 assited) PB!!!!!

Hack squats:

100kg x 10

140kg x8

Lying leg curl:

4plates x10

7plates x10

11plates x8

15plates x 7 (+3 partials)

Single laying leg curl:

4 plates x 10 (+2 partials ) each leg

Standing calf raise:

6plates x12

8plates x12

10plates x12 (+2 partials)

Seated calf raise

60kg x 12

Legs feel destroyed, doms have already set in haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Had to have a couple weeks off from the gym due to a wrist injury, was doing some upright rows at the end of the last time I was in the gym and my wrist popped on my last set, and pretty much left me one handed for two weeks, couldn't press the button on my car key fob, twist open things etc etc, any pressure on my hand /wrist sent a crippling pain through it, was horrible

That said, took the first week off work and had it strapped for two weeks, and I felt it could handle a workout today so went to do some chest and shoulders

Flat bench press

40kg x 10

55kg x 5

65kg x 3

72.5kg x 1

77.5kg x 16, 13, 6, 8

Dips

Body weight x 14, 10, 9

DB lat raise

7kgs x 10

Seated machine lat raise

5plates x 10, x2

Machine shrugs

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

Machine power shrugs

100kg x 12

Had to cut the DB lat raises short after one set as they were the only exersice to aggravate my wrist, However the machine raises were fine so will stick with them for the time being, also am playing it safe and purchased some strength shop wrist wraps to offer some support whilst I'm still healing


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back workout

Nautilus pullovers:

115kg x 7

Close grip chin ups:

20 reps over 3 sets

DB rows:

30kg x 10

34kg x 10

45kg x 20

Seared machine row (wide grip)

8 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

14 plates x 8

Reverse pecdec fly

28kg x 12

42kg x 12

56kg x 11

Light rack pulls:

90kg x 5

110kg x 5

Had to stop there, wrist was giving out a bit and my grip was totally shot lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

For as long as I can remember Iv trained either my bis or tris with another muscle group, so for the time being have decided to give them their own day, to see if it makes any difference. Also rather than a separate shoulder day, I am going to train side delts with my chest as my front delts are dominant compared to the middle and rears, so sides are going with chest and rears are going with back, the only time front will get hit is during bench press movements to try and even the ****ers out

So arm day,,,

Standing double single arm curls

5x6-8 - 3plates, 4plates, 5plates, 6plates, 7plates.

Standing barbell curl

4x6-8 - 10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg, 20kg

Standing dumbbell curl

4x6-8 - 8kgs,10kgs, 12.5kgs, 15kgs.

Ez bar preacher curls

4x6-8 - bar +10kg, 15kg, 20kg, 30kg

Dumbbell preacher curls

4x6-8 - 10kgs,12.5kgs,15kgs, 15kgs

CGBP

4x6-8 - 20kg, 40kg, 60kg, 70kg

Overhead DB extension (double handed)

4x6-8 - 20kg, 30kg, 34kg, 38kg

Ez bar skull crushers

4x6-8 - bar + 20kg,25kg,27.5kg, 30kg

Vbar cable pushdown

4x6-8 - 6plates,7plates,8plates, 9plates

Overhead dumbbell extension (single arm)

4x6-8 - 8kg, 9kg, 10kg, 12.5kg

Did not like the single overhead extensions, will swap them out for single arm cable/rope pull down I think, but overall was a good workout! Will der be sticking with it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and back

Flat bench press

60kg x5,5,5, 10,10,10, 20

Dips

Body weight - 8x4

Pecdec

35kg x10, 49kg x10, 63kg x10 77kg x6

Incline smith press

40kg x8, 50kg x8, 57.5kg x 8, 60kg x8

Rev grip hammer pull down

40kg x 8, 60kg x8, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 8

1 arm DB row

32.5kg x10, 34kg x10, 50kg x18

Deadlifts

60kg x8, 80kg x8, 100kg x8 120kg x8

Power shrugs

120kg x 10 x 4


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Did a back amd rear delts session today

Deadlifts:

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x5

135kg x2

107.5kg - 3 speed sets of 3 (should have been 8 oops)

Bent over barbell rows:

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x10

120kg x8

Rev grip hammer pull down:

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

120kg x 8

Seared machine row:

Can't remember the preceding sets, but worked up to 190lb x 10

Reverse pecdec flys:

4x8


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Did an bi's n tris session today

4 sets of 8 reps

Superman cable curls

Barbell curls

Seated ez preacher curl

Seated incline db curl

Db hammer curl

Overhead dumbbell press

Straight bar pushdown

Overhead cable v bar extension

Rope pushdown

Single arm cable extensions

Done


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs (from Saturday)

Work sets:

Leg extensions: 200lb x 12

Laying leg curl: 10 plates X10

Single leg curls: 5plates x 10 each leg

Squats: 80kg x 10 x 2

SLDL: 80kg x 10

Bb shrugs : 120kg x 10

Standing calf raises:

Heels together/toes out x10

Toes together /heels out x10

Neutral x 10

X3

Seated calf raise: 60kg x 12


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

have changed my split to:

Back/traps/rear delts

Chest/shoulders

Legs

Arms

Inserting rest days when needed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice split mate



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> have changed my split to:
> 
> Back/traps/rear delts
> 
> ...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back/traps/ rear delts

(Working sets)

Hammer strength rev grip iso pulldown

120kg x 8

Barbell row

120kg x 10

Seated cable row

14 plates x12

Bent over db flux

15kgs each hand x12

Reverse pecdec

49kg x 12

Rack pull

140kg x8

Machine shrugs

100kg x 12


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Trying to build my grip strength atm so where possible I'm trying to avoid using straps.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs

Leg extensions - 200lb x12

Leg press - 400kg x12

Hack squats - 120kg x10

Laying leg curl - 10 plates x12

SLDL - 80KG X12

Single leg curl - 5plates x10

Legpress calf raise - 300kg x10

Seated calf raise - 65kg x8


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back/rear delts/traps

Nautilus pullover - full stack x8

DB rows - 50kg x 10

Seated wide grip machine row - 12 plates x 12

Rack pulls - 160 x 6

Rear DB flys - 17.5kgs x 12

Rear pecdec flys - 49kg x 12

DB shrugs - 60kg x 10

Machine shrugs - 120kg x 10

Machine power shrugs - 120kg x 10


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs:

Laying leg curl: 6 plates x10

Single leg curl : 15kg x12

SLDL: 100kg x10

Leg extension:176lb x15

Leg press: 350kg x12

Smith box squats: 100kg x12

Standing calf raise: 10plates x12

Seated calf raise: 60kg x10 x3


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back/rear delts/traps

Wide grip pulldown - 5x15 (first two were warm ups)

Seated cable row - 4x15

DB row - 3x15

Nautilus pullovers - 3x15

Rear db fly's 3x15

Rear Pec Dec fly/db shrug superset - 4x12

40mins CV to finish

Been a bit slack with this again, looks like I only train back and legs but I do a chest/shoulders and arms session, just forget to update when I get in.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs

Leg extensions - 175lb x12

Leg press - 350kg x 10

Hack squat - 100kg x 10

Laying leg curl - 5plates x 10

SLDL - 120kg x 10

Single leg curl - 5kg x 15

Standing calf raise - 10plates x 12

Seated calf raise - 55kg x 10


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Blasted my arms yesterday morning,

Close grip bench press - 50kg x 10

Overhead DB extension - 30kg x 10

Rope push down - 6 plates x 12 standing back from the pulley, super set with 12 standing close to the pulley

Straight bar push down - 4 plates x 12, with back against the pad

Barbell curl - 10kg x 12

DB preacher curl 6kg x 10

Superman cable curls - 6 plates x 12

Ez bar curl - bar + 15kg x 12

DB hammer curl - 12.5kg x 12

Dropped the weight down quite a bit to get a real focus on MM connection, worked a treat! Pumps were awesome and could really feel the target muscles working

Popped to the gym this morning for quick 45 min cardio session on the stairmaster. Def my fav piece of cardio equipment :clap:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Woke up at 6.30am on my day off and couldn't get back to sleep so went to the gym, did chest and shoulders.

Incline barbell press x 5

Incline chest machine x 3

Pecdec x3

Cable crossovers x 4

Seated shoulder press x 4

Cable front raise x 3

Seated DB lat raise x 3

Lat raise machine x 3

Hanging leg raises x3

45 mins stair master


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Pull session

Nautilus pullovers x 4

Hammer rev grip pulldown x 3

Cable rows x3

Partial Deadlifts x3

Barbell shrugs x3

Machine shrugs x3

Rear db fly x3

Rear pecdec flys x3

Hyper extensions x3

45mins on stairmaster


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs

Leg extensions - 200lb x12

Leg press - 370kg x10

Hack squats - 120kg x10

Seated leg curl - 110lb x10

SLDL - 120KG x10

Single leg curls - 15kg x10

Standing calf raise - 12 plates x10

Seated calf raises - 55kg x10

45mins stairmaster


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Arms

All sets in 8-10 rep range

Dips - bw, +5kg, +10kg

Close grip bench press - 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

Rev grip push downs - 8, 9, 10 plates on stack

Straight bar push downs - 4, 5, 6 plates on stack, back against pad.

DB curls - 12.5kgs x 3

Superman cable curls dropset - 4, 3, 2 plates on stack

Close grip ez bar preacher curl - bar + 5kg x3

45mins stairmaster to finish off!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Legs
> 
> Leg extensions - 200lb x12
> 
> ...


Good leg pressing buddy :thumb:

What's with the 45 mins stair master post workout? You on a bit of a diet at the mo? Half an hour for me and the thing is soaked!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Good leg pressing buddy :thumb:
> 
> What's with the 45 mins stair master post workout? You on a bit of a diet at the mo? Half an hour for me and the thing is soaked!


Cheers mate, been up as much as 500kg but iv dropped the weights a bit to focus more on contractions and squeezes, that 370 felt just as heavy haha

I may or may not be prepping for the Kent klassic in august  so have been told to add 45mins cardio ed. The stairmaster seems to be my weapon of choice so far, stick it on the fat burner mode, headphones in and away I go


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Top man :thumb: count me in for the journey


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

3 sets of cable crossovers to warm up followed by,

Incline machine press - 110lb x 8

Flat DB fly - 12.5kgs x10

Flat machine press - 40kg x10

Seated ISO machine shoulder press - 25kg x8

Straight bar cable front raise - 4plates on stack x10

Single arm cable lat raise - 3plates on stack x10

Seated lat raise machine - 12 plates on stack x8

Hanging knee raise / cable crunch super set x 10/full stack x 8

45mins incline power walk on treadmill


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back/traps/rear delts

Hammer rev grip pulldown - 100kg x8

DB Row - 50kg x10

Wide grip machine row - 12plates x10

Rack pulls - 180kg x10

DB shrug - 45kg x8

Machine shrug - 100kg x10

Rear db fly - 15kg x10

Rear pecdec fly - 35kg x10

30mins on x trainer followed by 15mins on stairmaster


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs and abs

Leg extensions - 200lb x12

Leg press - 380kg x12

Box squat - 120kg x8

Seated leg curl - 130lb x8

Laying leg curl - 8 plates x12

Single leg curl - 20kg x10 each leg

Standing calf raise - 12 plates x8

Seated calf raise - 60kg x12

Hanging knee raises - 3x12

Stairmaster for 45mins


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Arms

CGBP - 62.5x12

Rev grip pushdown - 10plates x12

Strict straight bar push down - 7p x12

Db curl - 12.5 x12

Db preacher - 8 kg x10

Superman cable curl drop set -

4,3,2,1 plates on stack

Just on treadmill atm to finish off.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest/front+side delts

Incline barbell press - 5x10

Pecdec - 3 x10

Incline machine press - 3x10

Cable crossover - 3x12

Seated iso machine press - 4x10

Barbell front raise - 3x10

Db lat raise - 3x10

Machine lat raise 3x10

45mins on treadmill to finish


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back/traps/rear delts

(Just gonna list work sets)

DY rev grip pulldown - 100kg x8

Barbell row - 100kg x10

Db row - 52kg x12

Wide grip machine row - 12plates x12

Db rear flys - 15kg x12

Barbell shrugs - 140kg x10

Pecdec rear fly - 49kg x10

Wanted to do rack pulls too but was no space :sad:

Just finish up on the treadmill


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Day off the weights today, but just done 45mins on the treadmill at my work gym.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cracking set of legs there (nohomo)


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Cracking set of legs there (nohomo)


Cheers bro, def one of my stronger points 

Not gonna be updating this log much for the time being, check this one for now

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/297908-leviathans-kent-klassic-prep.html


----------

